# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  Imunološke pretrage 2

## BHany

Zaključala sam stari i otvorila vam novi topic. Molim vas da ga nastavite držati na edukativnoj razini što je više moguće i sretno svima  :Smile: 

Kopiram:




> 1.SE,KKS,urinokulturu,GUK,OGTT,bilirubin,AST,ALT,G  GT,LDH,ALP,urea 
> kreatinin,APTV,mali koagulogram, TORCH 
> 2. NK-stanice CD 56,CD 19-Imunološki lab.Rebro 
> 3. Antinuklearna protutjela 
> 4. Antitireoidna protutjela 
> 5. Anti DNA protutijela (Anti SS DNA,DS DNS) 
> -Anti SS-A protutijela (Anti Ro) 
> -Anti SS-B protutijela (Anti La) 
> -Anti Sm protutijela 
> ...


Molim vas da nadopunite ovu listu novim informacijama i da ispravimo ako je nešto krivo. I naravno, nastavite postavljati pitanja i rasspravljati.

*STARA TEMA*

----------


## bubekica

TORCH - hrvatski zavod za javno zdravstvo
antinuklearna i antikardiolipinska antitijela - vinogradska (cesto nemaju reagensa) ili rebro
LAC - iskljucivo vinogradska
homocistein - iskljucivo vuk vrhovac
trobofilijske pretrage - zavod za transfuzijsku medicinu - petrova 3
kariotip - rebro ili sveti duh

----------


## marina7

garfield, u merkuru sam kratko čekala nalaze oko 5-6 dana, a tako i u Petrovoj oko tjedan dana.

----------


## garfield

> garfield, u merkuru sam kratko čekala nalaze oko 5-6 dana, a tako i u Petrovoj oko tjedan dana.


hvala  :Wink:

----------


## tonka10

pozdrav cure, upućena sam na sljedeće pretrage; obrada trombofilije(homocistein, PC, PS, MTHFR, fV Leiden, FII), aCL i LAC pa me zanima tražim li od gin jednu uputnicu ili više jer čitam da se ne može sve obaviti na jednom jestu.
Molim vas prijedlog gdje mogu obaviti ove pretrage?

----------


## Konfuzija

*Tonka*, radilo je Rebro, ali nekad ima reagensa, nekad nema. Telefon u ruke, pa zovi, možeš i Vinogradsku.

----------


## amazonka

Tonka, kako gdje Rebro ili Vinogradska ( u VG-u telefon je za informacije 37 87 593)
čak mislim da je za homocistetin pravilna adresa na Rebru
ali da se ne ponavljam...telefon u ruke i pitaj za reagense na oba mjesta
ako ćeš pretrage raditi na više mjesta, tada naravno moraš imati i više uputnica
logično..

----------


## bubekica

Informacije koje sam pisala su svjeze, vadila sam sve prije mjesec dana.

----------


## tonka10

hvala vam cure, šta bi ja bez vas  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

ima li netko iskustva s niskim antitrombinom III, ostali nalazi uredni?

----------


## lina2

Pozdrav cure, može li mi neko prokomentirati nalaz:
MTHFR (c677t) - HOMOZIGOT (MUTACIJA)
PAI-1 (4G/5G) - HOMOZIGOT 5G
Unaprijed hvala!

----------


## garfield

Pozdrav svima, i ja bih molila ako mi netko može objasniti nalaz
-faktor V Leiden (R506Q) normalan tip
-faktor II protrombin (G20210A) normalan tip
-MTHFR (C677T) HETEROZIGOT
-PAI -1 (4G/5G) HOMOZIGOT 5 G
testovi koagulacije su u granicama normale.........
Hvala

----------


## Brunaa

> Pozdrav cure, može li mi neko prokomentirati nalaz:
> MTHFR (c677t) - HOMOZIGOT (MUTACIJA)
> PAI-1 (4G/5G) - HOMOZIGOT 5G
> Unaprijed hvala!





> Pozdrav svima, i ja bih molila ako mi netko može objasniti nalaz
> -faktor V Leiden (R506Q) normalan tip
> -faktor II protrombin (G20210A) normalan tip
> -MTHFR (C677T) HETEROZIGOT
> -PAI -1 (4G/5G) HOMOZIGOT 5 G
> testovi koagulacije su u granicama normale.........
> Hvala


Cure, iz svog iskustva a i po saznanjima koja imam u svezi trombofilije s napomenom kad se gledaju samo ovi nalazi, obje ste potencijalni kandidati za niskomolekularni heparin. Sad pitanje je zašto ste uopće učinili ove pretrage  jer one nikako ne spadaju u  rutinsku obradu koju treba učiniti prije  svakog MPO postupka. One  jedino imaju mjesta ukoliko iza sebe imate preboljeli tromboembolijski  incident ili nekoliko neuspjelih trudnoća, jer je tada  za navedene pretrage postojala indikacija. Kako bilo konzultirati ćete se sa svojim MPO doktorima i s dr koji su vas uopće uputili da radite ove pretrage. 
Detaljnije o ovome imate na staroj temi IMUNOLOŠKE PRETRAGE.
Sretno!

----------


## lina2

Hvala Brunaa!! Ja iza sebe imam jednu biokemijsku i jedan missed abortus, beba se prestala razvijati u 8 tjednu!!
Svakako ću se konzultirati!!

----------


## ljube

lina2 i garfield, PAI-1 homozigot 5G je uredan nalaz, a mutacija MTHFR C677T moze rezultirati s povišenom razinom homocisteina u krvi, posebno homozigoti, pa bi bilo dobro provjeriti i razinu homocisteina te suplementirati folnom kiselinom, a ako nema odstupanja drugih važnih parametara među pretragama i prijašnjih trudnoća koje nisu dobro završile ne daje se niskomolekularni heparin.

lina2, ti se onda svakako konzultiraj!

----------


## garfield

Brunaa i Ljube hvala na odgovoru!  :Smile: 
Ja sam radila pretrage zbog 2 biokemijske i 1 blighted ovum, 7-8 tt. 
Homocistein sam vadila i čekam nalaze...a ovo ostalo je u granicama normale.

----------


## marina7

pozdrav cure... imam i ja trombifiliju, vadila sam nalaze u 10 mjesecu i pokalazi su HOMOZIGOT 4G...  moj gin me poslao na vađenje tih nalaza jer sam imala spontani pobačaj krajem 7 mjeseca, bila sam trudna 2,5 mjeseca... jednostavno plod se prestao razvijati, gin je sumnjao na to i poslao me na vađenje krvi u petrovu i uspostavilo se to trombofilija  :Sad:   rekao mi je kad ostanem opet trudna da idem na inekcije jer jedino tako budem mogla iznjeti trudnoću do kraja, sada pijem folnu kiselinu i andol 100 te dufastone tablete od 11 do 25 dana ciklusa. bila sam shrvana kad mi je to rekao ali ne odustajem i nadam se da moja iduća trudnoća bude došla do kraja i da sve bude ok. sad mi menga kasni par dana, nije mi točna na 28 ali tu negdje 30-33 dana mi je ciklus. sad čekam još par dana da vidim pa ću raditi test za trudnoću, radila sam ga 13.1. ali je bio negativan, možda sam ga prebrzo radila... nadam se da jesam...

----------


## julianna

Pozdrav svima

missed ab 6+4  31.7.
missed ab 10+1 18.01. tj danas

Inače sam čekala testove trombofilije 31.1. sa 12 tt,pa eto nisam dočekala.
REčeno mi je u Petrovoj 3 da dođem sa 12 tt,međutim kako više nisam trudnica a treba se naručivati u tom slučaju,koliko se dugo čeka?
Imam tri uputnice
-protein S - to mi je rečeno u Dubravi da rade,nalaz se čeka mjesec dana
-testovi trombofilije- Petrova 3
-i na trećoj uputnici uz rh i ove neke kratice što znam da se odnose na trudnoću,imam aptv,fibrinogen,d-dimer
Vidim da tu ima još kratica koje meni ne pišu,dal njih obuhvaća ova uputnica "testovi trombofilije" ili da nosim ovaj spisak ginekologici? Da ne bi bilo da nisam sve napravila?

I koliko se čekaju nalazi u Petrovoj 3 ?

----------


## marina7

julianna ja sam nalaze u Petrovoj čekala oko 10 dana, uglavnom brzo... evo od prije na moj post, uglavnom išla kod gin a on kaže da nisam trudna da u maternici nije ništa, ali meni kasni 5 dana. nego kaže da na jednom jajniku vidi cistu i još neku mrlju žutu i na jednom jajniku još nešto, sumnja na vanmaterničnu, jer je mene bolio trbuh dole lijevo i leđa iza, ja sva luda, nek odem hitno na vađenje krvi i da dođem drugi dan i dade mi odmah i uputnicu za hospitalizaciju u slučaju da prokrvarim.
idući dan oko 8h ustanem i vidim krv, uplašila se skroz,brzo na wc i da kažem ovako izbacim nešto kao žele proizrno, - gel, brzo se obućem i kod gina sa nalazima, kaže da nema ništa na nalazima, kažem šta se ujutro dogodilo. kaže mi  ovako stigla ti menga, ali nije ni on siguran jel sam izbacila cistu il tu mrlju neku ili možda čak jako rani plod. uglavnom sada imam mengu ali nije kakva i do sada, drugačije boje je. idem opet na kontrolu nakon druge menge.  dobila sam i tablete u vezi zdrušavanja krvi Plibex da su dobre. kad sam čula vanmaternična (da sumnja) nije mi bilo baš svejedno  :Sad:  jer imam toliko problema da sam sva luda od toga, nikad nekaj dobro  :Sad:

----------


## julianna

vraćam se sa nalazima

sutra dižem ostale nalaze,došlo mi je za sada ovo
-antikardiolipnska antitijela aCL/ACA igm,iga uredni,igg povišen 16.25 (7-16)
-od DNA testova mthfr,faktorV i II uredni a pai 1 heterozigot 4G/5G

Iza mene su dva spontana i sada me najviše strah da me neće hematolog otpiliti za heparin 

Inače evo popis od prošlog tjedna di sam što radila,sve bolnice sam zvala i sve se mjenja iz tjedan u tjedan,ko radi koje pretrage,ludnica 

-lupus antikoagulant (Vinogradska)
-aCL/ACA (Dubrava)
-pv,pv inr,aptv,fibrinogen,d dimeri,protein C,antitrimbin III (Petrova 3)
-protein S (Dubrava s tim da svako malo nemaju reagensa,ja nisam ovo obavila)
-homocistein (Vuk Vrhovec,naručuje se i čeka 3-4 tjedna,nisam dobila ovu uputnicu jer je dr rekao dati ako se dokaže mthfr mutacija)
-mthfr,faktor V,faktor II i pai 1 (ovo sam obavila privatno ali mislim da rade u Petrovoj 3)
-faktor XIII (Vinogradska)

----------


## ljube

j*ulianna*, po ovim nalazima i nisi i jesi za heparin (s obzirom na dva spontana), ovaj aCL IgG je slabo pozitivan i nedovoljan je kao kriterij za dijagnozu antifosfolipidnog sindroma jer on zahtjeva prisutnost umjerenog ili velikog broja aCL antitijela (IgG ili IgM) u serumu ili plazmi u 2 ili više navrata s razmakom od bar 12 tjedana. Kod heterozigota na PAI-1 4G/5G polimorfizam korisno je vidjeti da li je povisena razina PAI-1 i tek tada zaključiti o potencijalnim problemima kod koagulacije. Morat ćeš to vidjeti sa svojim liječnikom koji te slao raditi ove pretrage da li je potreban samo Andol/Aspirinom i/ili heparin, uz uvjet da je i sve ostalo uredno.

----------


## julianna

Problem je što sam ja poslije prvog spontanog sumnjala u trombofiliju i u ovoj trudnoći pila aspirin 100
Ginekologica mi je danas rekla da sumnja da će mi odobriti heparin na temelju ovih nalaza
Došli su mi nalazi krvi,sve je uredno (LAC,pv,aptv,at III,fibrinogen,d dimeri) osim što za pv-inr nema intervala,moj rezultat je 1.05

I imam Hashimoto,znam da se traže i ova antitijela
Sve ovo skupa ,očajna sam
Bez heparina ne znam kada ću se odlučiti za trudnoću

----------


## ljube

INR 1,05 je uredan nalaz, kako god u vezi heparina bi se trebala usuglasiti s dr. koji te slao na pretrage, vidjeti kod hematologa, a po potrebi tražiti i drugo mišljenje. 
Obrati pažnju i na štitnjaču da vrijednosti TSH, fT3, fT4 budu dobro regulirane.

----------


## julianna

štitinjača mi je uredna,vadim tsh,ft3 i ft4,po tom pitanju je sve ok,antitijela su mi pala sa 2000+ na 400

sumnjam da će mi odobriti heparin

----------


## ljube

Uvijek postoji opcija da soc. ginekolog piše privat recept za NMH pa sama kupuješ cijelo vrijeme te on prati parametre koagulacije ako drugačije ne bude išlo.

----------


## julianna

Vidit ću sutra kako će proći,ako mi ne odobre,idem dr Đelmišu privatno u Pronatal porazgovarati,možda on pokaže više razumijevanja

----------


## ljube

Sretno!

----------


## julianna

dakle ja sam heterozigot na pai 1,antikardiolipinska antitijela mi nisu izvadil već ukupni imunoglobulin,greška u labaratoriju
Čemu se čudim,nanizalo me :D

Uglavnom čekam taj nalaz,jedino po njemu ako bude pozitivan  imam indikaciju za heparin,hematolog kaže da pai 1 nije izazvao dva spontana.
Ne znam što misliti

----------


## bernica

Pozdrav!
Mene su isto poslali vaditi nalaze za trombofiliju nakon 2 neuspjela postupka. Oba puta nije ni došlo do trudnoće nakon vraćanja zametka. 
Molila bi da ako se ko kuži da mi malo prokomentira nalaze:
FII(G20210A) genotip G/G  , homozigot divljeg tipa
MTHFR (C677T) heterozigot
PAI-1(4G/5G) homozigot 4G
ostale pretrage su sve u ref vrijednostima
TSH je 2.0 uz Euthyrox 25 svaki dan po 1
pijem Folnu 1x1, b-complex...
Danas bila i na papi...i nova dijagnoza...septum maternice...usporeni rad janika...spolni hormoni svi ok
Rekel mi je doktor da taj septum smeta ali da ga se ne operira...a čitam da svu preporučaju histeroskopiju...mpo doktor mi nije dosad reagiral na taj septum a ne vjerujem da ga nije vidio jer je dosta veliki

----------


## Inesz

> Pozdrav!
> Mene su isto poslali vaditi nalaze za trombofiliju nakon 2 neuspjela postupka. Oba puta nije ni došlo do trudnoće nakon vraćanja zametka. 
> Molila bi da ako se ko kuži da mi malo prokomentira nalaze:
> FII(G20210A) genotip G/G  , homozigot divljeg tipa
> MTHFR (C677T) heterozigot
> *PAI-1(4G/5G) homozigot 4G*
> ostale pretrage su sve u ref vrijednostima
> TSH je 2.0 uz Euthyrox 25 svaki dan po 1
> pijem Folnu 1x1, b-complex...
> ...


Bernica,
PAI-1 je li ti na nalazu piše da si 4G 4G ili 4G 5G?

FII ti je uredan 
mutacija na MTHFR sama o sebi nije značajna, ali u kombinaciji sa drugim mutacijama može doprinjeti potebi za niskomolekularnim heparinim.


napisala si da "imaš usporene jajnike", vidim bila si u 2 stimulacije i dobila ukupno 3 js-jesi li radila FSH, AMH?

----------


## Konfuzija

Septum se ne mora vidjeti na običnom uzv-u. A što kaže doktor, zašto ga ne bi uklonio ako je veliki? On ne smeta za implantaciju, ali može biti uzrok spontanog.

----------


## bernica

AMH mi je oko 20..FSH je ok...neznam sad napamet..Dosad sam imala blage stimulacije i jako malo js. Za treći put je rekel dr.Radaković da idemo na kratki protokol sa jakom stimuacijom. idem k njemu krajem 2.mjeseca pa ga budem pitala za taj septum...ja bi iskreno to operirala odma sutra ako treba...samo da se pokrenemo u nekom smjeru...

----------


## Mali Mimi

a koji protokol si imala ranije? Vjerojatno je u tom grmu zec

----------


## Inesz

znam da smo izvan teme, ali Bernica, dr ti je blagom stimulacijom potrošio 2 stimulirana postupka, dobila si u 2 stimulirana postupka 3 umjesto da si dobila 20 jajnih stanica  :Sad:

----------


## julianna

jel netko ovdje vadio antikardiolipinska protutijela ,da su rezultati bili pozitivni i kakvi su bili
koje vrijednosti hematolozi smatraju da su za heparin?

----------


## ljube

> AMH mi je oko 20..FSH je ok...neznam sad napamet..Dosad sam imala blage stimulacije i jako malo js. Za treći put je rekel dr.Radaković da idemo na kratki protokol sa jakom stimuacijom. idem k njemu krajem 2.mjeseca pa ga budem pitala za taj septum...ja bi iskreno to operirala odma sutra ako treba...samo da se pokrenemo u nekom smjeru...


Bernica, ova dva protokola iz potpisa po definiciji nisu blage stimulacije (blage stim. su klomifen ili letrozol plus gonadotropini u niskoj dozi). 
Prvi tvoj protokol je bio konvencionalni IVF s antagonistom (Puregon/Cetrotide), a drugi konvencionalni IVF s agonistom (Decapeptyl/Menopur). 
Pretpostavljam da je kod tebe problem taj što slabo reagiraš na standardizirane protokole (to su one step-down sheme koje se vrte u Petrovoj) unatoč lijepoj vrijednosti AMH, jer neadekvatna (preniska) doza gonadotropina ne može regrutirati antralne folikule (postoje osobe sa slabije osjetljivim FSH receptorima, osobe s polimorfizmom gena za FSH receptore). Nadam se da će iduća jaka stimulacija biti popraćena odovarajućim brojem stanica i embrija.

S obzirom da si homozigot u genu za PAI-1 što ukazuje na moguću sklonost povišenoj razini PAI-1 (plus kombinacija s MTHFR heterozigot) davanje preventivnih antikoagulantnih doza kod ove kombinacije nije na odmet.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> jel netko ovdje vadio antikardiolipinska protutijela ,da su rezultati bili pozitivni i kakvi su bili
> koje vrijednosti hematolozi smatraju da su za heparin?


Evo ja sam imala pozitivno igg ili igm nisam sigurna više, dr. iz KBC-a Ri nisu ni trepnuli na te nalaze, tj. oni to ne smatraju kao indikaciju za heparin, isto sam imala i PAI 4g/5G na kraju sam cijelu trudnoću sama kupovala heparin.

----------


## julianna

Mali mimi pa kakve su ti bile vrijednosti igg i igm na antikardiolipinska?
Ni meni na pai 1 4g-5g hematolog nije ni trepnio.

Ko ti je vodio trudnocu i koliko te kostao heparin?

----------


## Frćka

Pomoć!!! Neznam dali negdje piše...ali ako neko zna šta treba pisati na uputnici za kariogram? Mog dragog je dr. vratila da nezna šta treba napisati, sad se bojim da neće znat možda ni moja?Hvala :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Pa treba pisati kariogram, ne kuzim...

----------


## Frćka

A ja još manje, šta ga je onda vratila, dala sam mu nalaz od mog dr. i lijepo piše šta se traži, kariogram za oba partnera! Ona da nezna neka žena donese svoju uputnicu da prepiše! :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Frćka

Piše mi -preporuča se proširena obrada (kariogram za oba partnera, prošireni koalogulogran i genetski čimbenici trombofilije, antifosfolipidna antitijela). To je sve što sam dobila i kako sam shvatila samo je kariogram na rebru zg, ostalo mogu u Rijeci!

----------


## kik@

Cure dal se hormoni P4 i PRL moraju raditi nataste ili smijem bar kavu popiti?

----------


## bubekica

Frcka, ako radit na rebru onda ide jedna uputnica za genski savjet (od tvoje ginicke), tm od opce prakse kariogram, tebi kariogram.


Za vadjenje krvi se uvijek preporuca nataste, znam da je za prl bitno mirovati pol sata prije vadjenja.

----------


## Frćka

[QUOTE=bubekica;2572220]Frcka, ako radit na rebru onda ide jedna uputnica za genski savjet (od tvoje ginicke), tm od opce prakse kariogram, tebi kariogram.


Genski savjet? To je za kariogram ili? Malo sam slaba s ovim pojmovima... :Embarassed: 
Ako sam dobro skužila to je još jedna uputnica za mene za razgovor s genetičarem? Meni ginička daje znači dvije uputnice, jedna za kariogram druga za ge. savjet, a njemu opća samo napiše kariogram?

----------


## bubekica

Tako je. Predlazem ti da se narucis odmah, mislim da mozes i s pov bolesti.

----------


## Frćka

> Tako je. Predlazem ti da se narucis odmah, mislim da mozes i s pov bolesti.


E pa kad sam te već izgnjavila, da dovršim! :Smile: 
Kako se naručuje? Dobijem obje uputnice pa tek onda? Moram ih faksirat, mailat? Neki kontakt? :Embarassed:

----------


## Frćka

Misliš s ovim zadnjim nalazom od dr.mpo? S tim se naručujem telefonski?

----------


## bubekica

Na rebro se narucujes preko njihovog centralnog narucivanja sve ti pise na kbc zagreb web stranici, da pov bolesti na kojoj pise da se trazi kariogram.

----------


## Frćka

Bubekice, kao i uvjek, hvala puno, sad sve jasno! :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

> Bubekice, kao i uvjek, hvala puno, sad sve jasno!


Np sry sto malo sturo pisem, na mobu sam  :Wink: 
Sretno s pretragama!

----------


## garfield

Frćka imaš PP

----------


## Frćka

Bubekice, Garfield! Još jednom hvala!

----------


## julianna

odobren mi je heparin 0.4
od potvrde trudnoće

jedino što je hematologica rekla da se doza neće mjenjati jer je dana na temelju antikardiolipinskih protutijela
pai 1 je izignorirala
 :Sad: 
mene sad to malo muči

----------


## julianna

i kada budem u bolnici dali se ponavljaju pretrage ili samo uvažavaju ovaj papir od hematologa?

----------


## Brunaa

> i kada budem u bolnici dali se ponavljaju pretrage ili samo uvažavaju ovaj papir od hematologa?


*julianna* ja sam pikalica, i za svaki kontrolni pregled radim KKS i PV, INR, APTV, FIBRINOGEN.

----------


## bubekica

info za sve one koji trebaju ili su radili *HLA tipizaciju* u zadnja 2 mjeseca - brojac na rebru je u kvaru, ne zna se kad ce biti servisiran...  :Cekam:

----------


## julianna

> *julianna* ja sam pikalica, i za svaki kontrolni pregled radim KKS i PV, INR, APTV, FIBRINOGEN.


gdje vodiš trudnoću?

----------


## Nera29

Pozdrav cure, da se i ja zahvalim svima na info, posto je Frcka pitala pitanja koja su i mene zanimala nisam se ponavljala nego samo citala vas odg., Frcka ♥ za sve  :Wink:

----------


## biserko

Cure, pozdrav, ja inace nisam na potpomognutoj jer imam problema druge vrste - ponavljani spontani, tri puta. Ali ovdje se pise o pretragama koje trebam obaviti, pa ne znam ima li neko savjet: u utorak, 4. marta imam termin za vadjenje krvi za veliki antikoagulogram, ali sam se jucer prehladila. Nije previse, malo me grlo boli i smrcam. Do utroka cu nadam se biti ok, ali se pitam moze li, ako je virusna prehlada to eventualno uticati na neke rezultate nalaza? Poslije toga trebam se naruciti i za lupus, itd... eventualno tragom necega sto bi ovaj nalaz pokazao. Da li da ipak idem u utorak ili da prolongiram, iako zelim to sto prije obaviti? MOze li ova prehlada uticati na neke izmijenjene vrijednosti? Hvala

----------


## ljube

biserko, ako nije neka opaka viroza možeš vaditi krv za veliki koagulogram, u principu neke infekcije za posljedicu mogu imati povišenje fibrinogena i d-dimera

----------


## biserko

Pa nije bas intenzivna prehlada kako zna biti. Smrzavala sam se zadnjih dana na poslu iz nekih glupih razloga, pa vjerovatno sam samo navukla nazeb. Jedva sam se ohrabrila i za ovaj utorak, tako da cu onda ipak ici, hvala puno na pomoci

----------


## julianna

curke firška inf
*protein S* više nitko ne radi
Dubrava uopće više neće raditi,u Vinogradskoj mi je žena rekla da ga ne rade već dugo i da sumnja da će uopće a Rebro mi se čini da radi samo svojim pacijentima,koje šalju njihovi doktori,a i to je pitanje do kada će imati reagensa

----------


## bubekica

Ja sam prije tjedan dana vadila u dubravi protein s i nisu nista rekli, samo da ce nalaz biti za mjesec dana. Prije vadjenja sam zamolila frenda koji tamo radi da se raspita i rekli su mu da vade, al da obradjuju jednom mjesecno pa da se dugo ceka.

----------


## julianna

pa ne mogu virovati
ne znam ko je tu lud u hzzo sustavu

----------


## biserko

Cure drage, ja sam bas, ali ono bas ljuta danas. Nakon cekanja u dz, narucivanja, moljakanja uputnica i tri spontana dobijem uputnicu za veliki koagulogram, i to fino pise na uputnici. I danas odem u po nalaz (jucer vadila krv) a na nalazu samo pet vrijednosti: PT, APTT, broj trombocita, TT i fibrinogen. Fino se vratim i pitam tehnicara - pa zar je ovo nalaz za v. koagulogram, kaze on - jeste! I sad opet citav krug - dz, vadjenje krvi, cekanje nalaza, a veliki sam panicar i da ovo ne radim zbog zelje za bebom ne bi me nikada ni vidjeli. UH! Jesam li ja luda ili je ovdje trebalo biti jos vrijednosti?

----------


## biserko

Da napomenem, zivim u Sarajevu, pa da vidite kako je fino kod nas  :Smile: . Zvala sam jednu privatnu lab, kazu mi da njihov veliki koagulogram podrazumijeva 12 faktora i plaća se 1.500 KM!, sto je oko 750 eura

----------


## Frćka

U Rijeci - faktori koji se dobiju na uputnicu za prošireni koagulogram i faktore trombofilije (za fakt.trom.-dodatna uputnica za Zg) su: APTV, APTV omjer, Protrombinsko vrijeme, INR, Fibrinogen, Antitrombin III, Protein C-global, Lupus antikoagulant. Sve zajedno 8 faktora.

----------


## Nera29

cure ako moze pomoc u tumacenju...eto dobih nalaze danas...eto test koagulacije normala , faktor v leiden normala, faktor II protrombin normala al za MTHFR mi pise heterozigot a za PAI-1 pise homozigot 4g pa neznam sto tocno to znaci pa netko iskusniji ako ima nek se javi...hvala cure

----------


## biserko

Hvala, Frćka. Pa da, sad vjerovatno nedostaju upravo ti faktori trombofilije, za koje sam čitala da su najbitniji. Ma eto, najviše me ljuti što kad sam vec dobijala uputnicu, cekala termin i vadila krv, nisu mogli to sve uraditi kako treba, i sad sve ponovo, ko da mi nije dosta pretraga i plus sto kao potpuni laik za medicinu moram jos sama da iznalazim sta trebam uraditi.
Nera29, mene to sto spominjes tek ceka, tako da nisam od koristi, sretno

----------


## ljube

> cure ako moze pomoc u tumacenju...eto dobih nalaze danas...eto test koagulacije normala , faktor v leiden normala, faktor II protrombin normala al za MTHFR mi pise heterozigot a za PAI-1 pise homozigot 4g pa neznam sto tocno to znaci pa netko iskusniji ako ima nek se javi...hvala cure


Nera29, MTHFR heterozigot sam po sebi nije značajan, ali u kombinaciji s PAI mutacijom homozigot 4g/4g, koja dovodi do povecane razine PAI-1 i po nekim ispitivanjima korelira sa spontanim pobacajima, ima smisla koristiti niskomolekularni heparin.

----------


## Frćka

> U Rijeci - faktori koji se dobiju na uputnicu za prošireni koagulogram i faktore trombofilije (za fakt.trom.-dodatna uputnica za Zg) su: APTV, APTV omjer, Protrombinsko vrijeme, INR, Fibrinogen, Antitrombin III, Protein C-global, Lupus antikoagulant. Sve zajedno 8 faktora.


Dodajem na ovo, moja greška, dali mi samo jedan nalaz, Nera mi donjela sad i drugi. Još 4 faktora ovo što je išlo za ZG:
Faktor V Leiden, Faktor II protrombin, MTHFR, PAI-1. Znači ipak 12 faktora.
I sad molim i ja pomoć iskusnih, Prošireni koagulogram u redu i sva tri prva faktora Normalan tip, samo PAI-1 (4G/5G) mi je HOMOZIGOT 5G?

----------


## ljube

> Dodajem na ovo, moja greška, dali mi samo jedan nalaz, Nera mi donjela sad i drugi. Još 4 faktora ovo što je išlo za ZG:
> Faktor V Leiden, Faktor II protrombin, MTHFR, PAI-1. Znači ipak 12 faktora.
> I sad molim i ja pomoć iskusnih, Prošireni koagulogram u redu i sva tri prva faktora Normalan tip, samo PAI-1 (4G/5G) mi je HOMOZIGOT 5G?


Frćka, PAI-1 homozigot 5G/5G je normalni genotip, izmijenjena varijanta genotipa je 4G/5G i 4G/4G i ti polimorfizmi su povezani s predispozicijom poremećaja koagulacije.

----------


## Frćka

> Frćka, PAI-1 homozigot 5G/5G je normalni genotip, izmijenjena varijanta genotipa je 4G/5G i 4G/4G i ti polimorfizmi su povezani s predispozicijom poremećaja koagulacije.


Znaci heparin, andol, nista ne trebam uzimat?

----------


## ljube

Frćka, radi genske predispozicije ne, ali tu još fale pretrage na APS (antifosfolipidni sindrom)- LAC i ACL: IgG i IgM, si radila to?

----------


## Frćka

Nalaze APS čekam, još nisu gotovi, krajem tjedna nadam se! Sad mi je jasno, hvala ti ljube, čim stignu, pitam! :Smile:

----------


## luna88

pozdrav cure!! ukratko ću ispričati svoju priču 2011 g sam ostala trudna ali je bio blighted ovum tako da sam išla na kiretažu.. prošle godine sam ostala trudna u 4 mjesecu i cijela trudnoća je prošla uredno do 3 tjedna prije termina kad nisam osjetila više bebicu i išla sam na inducirani porod... cura je bila savršeno zdrava imala je 2550g i 51 duga... u posteljici su našli puno ugrušaka.. sad sam išla raditi imunološke pretrage i došli su mi nalazi MTHFR sam homozigot mutacija, i PAI- sam heterozigot 4g/5g... veliki koaguluram mi je uredan osim fibrinogena koji mi je lagano povišen... još čekam nalaze za igg i igm pa ću ići kod ginekologa... i sad imam hrpu pitanja u glavi... da li će mi odobriti heparin??? da li je on uopće učinkovit? hoće li me ginekolog poslati kod imunologa ili hematologa? sva sam rastresena i radi cijele situacije i ne želim na drugu trudnoću dok ovo ne riješim... inače nemam problema sa začećem , oba dva puta sam ostala trudna bez problema i sad me brine da li možda u slijedećoj trudnoći mi počne ova dijagnoza stvarati probleme i sa samim začećem??

----------


## Frćka

APS - negativan, LAC - ok, ACL - ne vidim nigdje na nalazu, očigledno nisam vadila. Ako mi je sve ovo do sada ok, moram li i ovo vaditi ili bi već do sada na nekom od parametara ako su povezani možda, pokazalo trombofiliju?

----------


## ljube

Frćka, antikardiolipinska protutijela (aCL) su ti vadili i to napisali pod negativan APS, jer je aCL uz LAC laboratorijski kriterij APS-a.

----------


## Frćka

Ljube, hvala na svemu! Trombofiliju isključujemo.

----------


## paučica

Cure, molim pomoć. Nisam iz MPO voda, već zbog problema u ranijim trudnoćama i sumnje na trobmofiliju moram obaviti slijedeće pretrage: Faktor II, mutacija, Faktor V Leiden, MTHFR, PAI-1, protein C, protein S.
Moje pitanje je: ima li netko iskustvo s vađenjem tih pretraga u Osijeku? Koliko se čekaju nalazi? Rekli su mi da se ne trebam naručivati, samo dođem u KB Osijek. Možda smiješno pitanje - smijem li jesti prije vađenja krvi? Postoje li još neke procedure? Ovo mi je prvi put da se susrećem s tim pretragama, pa nemam pojma...
Sada sam 13 tj. trudna. Malo sam u strahu...

----------


## marina7

poz curke... meni su ustanovili da imam trombofiliju. prije 8 mj imala sam spontani pa jedno vrijeme nismo pokušavali, sad pokušavamo već 3 mjeseca i nikako da se primi  :Sad:  pijem duphastone od 15 do 25 dana ciklusa već 3-4 mjeseca i ništa. cikluse recimo da imam sad redovite 28 do 31 dan. prošli mjesec sam imala cistu koju sam izbacila van. ne znam više šta ćemo, tužna sam jer bi stvarno htjeli imati bebu, sad od sljedećeg mjeseca prestajem sa duphastone tabletama i iprelazim na neki druge po savjetu svoj ginića.

----------


## Frćka

Kao što se vidi, ka za sada samo postavljam pitanja! Za sve pretrage koje sam gore radila moglo se jesti prije!
A sad naravno pitanje, HLA tipizacija oba partnera-koliko ima smisla raditi? Problemi sa uputnicama, pa da znam koliko da se borim?

----------


## bubekica

Hla ti koliko ja znam radi samo rebro, a njima je aparat u finskoj na servisu.
Ja cekam nalaz vec mjesecima, krv smo vadili krajem studenog.

----------


## Frćka

Radi se i u Rijeci, ali neznam koliko ima smisla raditi kad ne vidim da se išta sa strane dr. poduzima ako je nalaz loš,podudaranje partnera, genetika? Pretraga je skupa, pa baš ne daju uputnicu, a kako smo trombofiliju isključili, nezam šta dalje? NK stanice vaditi? Neznam koga da stišćem za šta? Imam još dva postupka i lijepe god...
U obje trudnoće i samo tada sam pila andol na svoju ruku, nije pohvalno niti preporučljivo, pa sam bila uvjerene andol-trombofilija? Sad više neznam gdje da tražim problem  :neznam:

----------


## bubekica

ja sam prekopala sve, od trombofilije, kariograma, hla pa do histeroskopije...

----------


## garfield

Frćka imamo gotovo iste nalaze, mene je moj dr. stavio na andole, folnu b6 i b12, a od pozitivne bete idemo na fragmin

----------


## garfield

Trebam pomoć.... dobili smo nalaze kariograma, ja 46xx normalan ženski, MM 46 xy normalan muški, uz napomenu da se u slijedećoj trudnoći javim na genetsko savjetovanje!?!? 
Nije mi sad niš jasno    :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## paučica

[QUOTE=paučica;2588443]Moje pitanje je: ima li netko iskustvo s vađenjem tih pretraga u Osijeku? Koliko se čekaju nalazi? Rekli su mi da se ne trebam naručivati, samo dođem u KB Osijek. QUOTE]

Evo da odgovorim sama sebi, a da ostane za informaciju svima koji će kasnije trebati u KB Osijek vaditi ove pretrage:
ne treba se naručivati, nego doći s uputnicama u bolnicu (skroz desna zelena zgrada, podrum). Tamo se vadi krv. Najbolje je doći do 9 h ujutro, da vas ne gnjave kao mene u 10.15 kako primaju materijale samo do 10.00.
Nalaz za MTHFR, Faktor V Leiden, Faktor II, PAI-1 mi je stigao kući poštom (platila samo 4 kn za poštarinu), nakon tjedan dana.
Nalaz za protein C I S su mi rekli da dođem podići nakon mjesec dana.

E sad, ako ima netko stručan da mi pojasni što ovakav nalaz znači:
Određivanje mutacije C - T na položaju 677 u genu MTHFR - heterozigot (mut/wt)
PAI-1 - prisutan 4G polimorfizam na oba alela?

Ne mogu dočekati kraj mjeseca kada sam naručena kod ginekologa na pregled... Sada sam trudna 16 tjedana.

----------


## ljube

*paučica*, heterozigot MTHFR CT mutacija je blaža mutacija od homozigota (TT), tu može biti eventualne sklonosti povisenom homocisteinu, no ono što je potencijalno ozbiljniji problem je kombinacija s PAI-1 homozigotom 4G/4G jer on može dovoditi do povišene razine PAI-1 u krvi, a taj povišeni PAI-1 onda ometa fibrinolizu (proces otapanja fibrina koji je produkt koagulacije) što može dovesti do komplikacija vezanih uz zgrušavanje krvi.
No vidi svakako sa svojim ginekologom koji te prati, možda ništa od antikoagulantne terapije neće biti potrebno, posebice ako nije bilo komplikacija u prethodnoj trudnoći.

----------


## paučica

> možda ništa od antikoagulantne terapije neće biti potrebno, posebice ako nije bilo komplikacija u prethodnoj trudnoći.


Zato me I jeste strah - imam iza sebe dva pobačaja I prijevremeni porod...
Sad mi se zakazani termin kod doktora čini godinama daleko... Čekam još  nalaz proteina C I S. Što eventualno oni mogu značiti?

----------


## vatra86

Cure pls pomoc,znam da nesto nije uredu ali ja ne razumijem te nalaze. Uglavnom dosao mi je nalaz
Faktor V Leiden - heterozigot
PAI-1 (4G/5G) - homozigot 4G
Protein C global - 0,64 (ref. 0,69-1,56)
APCR - 1,1(ref. >1,8)

I u napomeni da napravim PCR dijagnostiku nasljednih tromb.faktora

Hvala puno!!!

----------


## ljube

paucica, protein C igra vaznu ulogu u inhibiciji koagulacije, a protein S je vazan kofaktor proteina C, manjak proteina C i S povećava opasnost od trombotičkog zbivanja.

vatra86, ti si bez daljnjega kandidat za niskomolekularni heparin.

----------


## Mali Mimi

uf vatra ti imaš i PAI i protein C kao indikaciju za heparin, možda ti je to utjecalo na gubitak trudnoće :Sad:

----------


## vatra86

Da.. Sad mi je sve jasno...  :Sad:   ali ok, ja sam pozitiva, znam uzrok i znam rijesenje, to mi je bitno... Hvala vam cure od srca.. Saljem veliku pusu

----------


## marina7

pozdrav curke, moji nalazi su ovakvi:  PAI-1 (4G/5G) HOMOZIGOT 4G;    fatkor V Leiden (R506Q) - normalan tip;  faktor ll protrombin (G20210A) - normalan tip;  MTHFR (C677T) - normalan tip.
gin mi je ustanovil trombofiliju i budem morala se pikati kad budem trudna. prije 9 mjeseci imala sam spontani radi trombofilije, sto nisam znala ni da imam, nego poslije spontanog na pretrage i eto razlog pobačaja.  sada pijem plibex, folacin, andol i od 17 do 27 dana utrogestan kapsule, prije sam pila dupfastone ali sad mi ih je maknul i stavil Utr.

----------


## mare41

Mm, faktor v je tu najjaci

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Mm, faktor v je tu najjaci


aha ja mislila da je heterozigit kao uredu ko i PAI

----------


## marina7

nažalost  :Sad:  sad mi samo ostaje da ostanem trudna, pokušavamo već par mjeseci i ništa  :Sad:   ako ostanem odmah se moram javiti svome gin pa dalje po redu...

----------


## kameleon

Drage Vi sa više iskustva, molim vas pomagajte!!!
stigli su nalazi i čini mi se da nisu baš dobri
testovi koagulacije povišen fibrinogen ref vrij.(1.8-4.0) moj 4.8
PAI-1(4G/5G)...........HETEROZIGOT 4G/5G
U Rijeci već mjesec dana nemaju reagens za antifosfolipidni!! da li itko zna koliko se čekaju nalazi kad im dođe reagens, jer već sam naručena na konzultacije, a nalaza nemam!  :gaah: 
Hvala!

----------


## TrudyC

Shvatila sam da imam manje više sve nalaze napravljene osim PAI-1. 
Ako mi nekto može reći što treba pisati na uputnici samo za tu pretragu i gdje se ona provodi u Zagrebu

Hvala

----------


## ljube

TrudyC, na uputnici treba pisati: Genotipizacija polimorfizma 5G/4G u genu za PAI-1, pretragu možeš obaviti u HZTM, Petrova 3.

Kameleon, ne znam za Rijeku, već će netko odgovoriti, ali ako će te zbog ovih nalaza stavljati na Andol/NMH, onda ti on pokriva i možebitni APS.

----------


## TrudyC

Hvala

----------


## garfield

> Drage Vi sa više iskustva, molim vas pomagajte!!!
> stigli su nalazi i čini mi se da nisu baš dobri
> testovi koagulacije povišen fibrinogen ref vrij.(1.8-4.0) moj 4.8
> PAI-1(4G/5G)...........HETEROZIGOT 4G/5G
> U Rijeci već mjesec dana nemaju reagens za antifosfolipidni!! da li itko zna koliko se čekaju nalazi kad im dođe reagens, jer već sam naručena na konzultacije, a nalaza nemam! 
> Hvala!


Ja sam nalaz čekala skoro 2 mjeseca.....

----------


## vatra86

Kameleon a da se raspitas da ti u Ri izvade krv pa da posaljes postom u Zg, znam da su cak neke cure iz Istre slale krv za Zg, neznam tocno za koju pretragu ali nesto u vezi trombofilije..

----------


## kameleon

vatra ja već vadila krv u ri pred mjesec dana, mogu i oni poslati, ali zagreb trenutno naručuje za 7 mjesec, a rijeka nema reagens i nezna kad će ga dobiti!!!!!!!!!i nisu uopće mislili da bi me o tome mogli obavijestiti!
a ja na konzultacijama krajem 5mj... :facepalm: 
garfield, hvala..
znači ovi do sada nalazi su indikacija za andol ili heparin ili nešto slično?

----------


## garfield

> vatra ja već vadila krv u ri pred mjesec dana, mogu i oni poslati, ali zagreb trenutno naručuje za 7 mjesec, a rijeka nema reagens i nezna kad će ga dobiti!!!!!!!!!i nisu uopće mislili da bi me o tome mogli obavijestiti!
> a ja na konzultacijama krajem 5mj...
> garfield, hvala..
> znači ovi do sada nalazi su indikacija za andol ili heparin ili nešto slično?



Moguće da ćeš na andol, folnu vitamine B6 i B12, a nakon ET ili pozitivne bete na heparin/fragmin

----------


## kameleon

> Moguće da ćeš na andol, folnu vitamine B6 i B12, a nakon ET ili pozitivne bete na heparin/fragmin


hvala ti..  :Smile:

----------


## kameleon

došao nalaz ZA  antifosfolipidna
anti beta2- GPI(s) elisa........neg
pretragom su određena antitijela klase igM

nema nikakvih referentnih vrijednosti ni brojki, kakvi su vama ovi nalazi ako je netko radio?

----------


## Frćka

Meni pise samo pod anti-beta2-GP(s) elisa-rezultat- negativan, nema nista pod napomena, niti referentni interval, to je prazno...

----------


## žužy

Dobila sam up za pregled kod genetičara na rebru,poslala sam mail za narudžbu jer sam na njihovim stranicama našla da se može naručit tako,faxom ili osobno.
Jel bolje da ipak nazovem ili će me naručiti mailom,ima tko je bio tamo u zadnje vrijeme?

----------


## bubekica

narucit ce te mailom. ne mozes se telefonski narucit.

----------


## TrudyC

*žužy* i druge cure kojima treba - za kariotip se možete naručiti i u Klaićevoj bolnici, ne čeka se dugo
Osim ako baš inzistirate na genetskom savjetovanju onda nemam savjet.

----------


## žužy

*TrudyC* ,ginićka mi je baš naznačila up na kbc Zagreb.
Al dobro je znati.

----------


## Frćka

> Dobila sam up za pregled kod genetičara na rebru,poslala sam mail za narudžbu jer sam na njihovim stranicama našla da se može naručit tako,faxom ili osobno.
> Jel bolje da ipak nazovem ili će me naručiti mailom,ima tko je bio tamo u zadnje vrijeme?


Naručuješ se mailom kao što bubi kaže, a evo službeni broj od glavne sestre Ines, sve objasni, šta god treba:091 492 2482, e-mail:predbiljezbe.poliklinika.pedijatrija@kbc-zagreb.hr u attach uputnicu, dosta jednu za kariogram, napisala sam tekst trazi se kariogram i genetsko savjetovanje za oba partnera i imena i prezimena,ako šta treba još sestra Ines zove, potvrda narudžbe u roku 3 radna dana. Čekamo svoje nalaze, prošlo dva i pol mjeseca, rekli su da se čeka tri!

----------


## mona22

Cure moželi mi tko objasniti ovaj rezulat 
protein C 1.50(0,65-1,4)

----------


## bubekica

> Cure moželi mi tko objasniti ovaj rezulat 
> protein C 1.50(0,65-1,4)


Nije klinicki znacajno, problem je kad je snizen.
http://www.poliklinika-stela.hr/Protein_C.html

----------


## mona22

hvala bubekica  :Smile:

----------


## mona22

Stigao i ostatak nalaza pa bih molila ako netko zna da mi objasni 

Faktor V Leiden (R506Q) -heterozigot
Faktor II protrombin (G20210A) -normalan tip
MTHFR (C677T) -heterozigot
PAI -1 (4G/5G) -heterozigot (4G/5G)

----------


## TrudyC

Uz već postojeći MTHFR C677T homozigot genotip TT jučer došli nalazi za PAI -1: heterozigot 4G/5G

Ovo je za heparin?

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Cure, molim vas pomoć i savjet:

Radila sam pretrage na antifosfolilipidni sindrom:

aCl - IgG - 25 GPL U/ml (referentni interval: >15 pozitivno)
acl - IgM - 7  MPL U/ml (referentni interval: < 10 negativno)
Lupus antikoagulant: negativan

Da li je ovaj IgG koji je značajno povišen problematičan? Što mi je činiti po tom pitanju? Da li će mi dok odgoditi FET zbog ovoga?

Hvala unaprijed što dijelite svoje znanje s nama neupućenima!!!

----------


## ljube

Anka, nama potrebe odgoditi FET, terapija je primjena niskomolekularnog heparina, sa ili bez aspirina, sto se tiče "koktela" od paralelnog uzimanja heparina i aspirina to ovisi i o dijagnozi, o početnim parametrima krvi i o doktoru da li to preferira.

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Ljube,* 

da li je stvarno potrebno uzimanje heparina??? Sve druge pretrage na trombofiliju, antifosfolilipidni sindrom, homocistinemiju pokazale su uredne rezultate, odnosno sve drugo je u referentnim vrijednostima... 

Aspirin već uzimam - i uzimat ću i u FET-ciklusu.

----------


## ljube

> da li je stvarno potrebno uzimanje heparina??? Sve druge pretrage na trombofiliju, antifosfolilipidni sindrom, homocistinemiju pokazale su uredne rezultate, odnosno sve drugo je u referentnim vrijednostima


To bude tvoj liječnik odlučio ovisno o tome koliko smatra ovaj laboratorijski kriterij bitnim (iako bi pozitivna vrijednost aCL- IgG ili IgM trebala biti izmjerena u dva ili više navrata).

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Hvala, Ljube! 
*
Morat ću još jedan put provjeriti ovo. No ne vjerujem da je bilo riječ o nekoj upali/bolesti uslijed čega je došlo do povećane razine igG-a - taj dan sam se sasvim dobro osjećala... I vjerujem da će razina opet biti povišena.

----------


## FAnaS

Pozdrav, molila bi za pomoć. U 5 mj.bila sam na histeroskopiji te sam za navedeni zahvat između ostalog radila mali koagulogram. Nalazi su sljedeći:
P-PV 1.34 (0.80-1.12)
P-INR 0.87 (0.90-1.20)
Iza mene je jedan IVF/ICSI bez transfera i 3 FETa neuspješna. Zanima me da li navedeni nalaz ima kakvu kliničku znacajnost vezano za MPO i bi li eventualno trebala ici u daljnju obradu vezano uz koagulaciju ili nešto treće?
Inače sam ba terapiji Euthyrox 50 zbog povišenog TSH. Navodim i posljednje nalaze vezano uz štitnjaču:
TSH 2.0 (0.27-4.20)
fT3 6.75 (4.26-8.10)
fT4 16.70 (10.0-28 .2)
ATPO 5.97 (0-34)
Hvala.

----------


## biserko

Uh, dakle, upomoc, ja se lagano gubim u ovim nalazima, pravi kosmar. Sto je najgore svi oko mene, vidim to, misle da gnjavim i, kako mi rece jedan dr "sama sebi indiciram pretrage". Nakon tri spontana radla sam razne nalaze, izmedju ostalog i za lupus. U cetvrtak idem kod dr ali moze li mi neko do tada pomoci:
Anti-Cardiolipin IgG (ACA-G) - 11,72 (slabo pozitivan 10-20); ovaj IgM mi nije ni radjen;
Anti b2 IgG negativan (1,69, a sve isod 12 je neg.), anti b2 IGM o,73 dakle isto negativan.
Sta je sad s ovim, jesam li ja uopce dobila pretrage za lupus i jesu li kompletirane? Sta znaci ovaj nalaz pozitivnih IgG?
Kad sam dobila uputnicu za veliki koagulogram uradjeni su mi neki parametri kao trombociti, inr i sl, ali ne i dimeri, faktor VIII i sl. 
Nigdje mi ne pise d radim protein S i C.
Ovo sam sve radila preko uputnica, ali sad mi je stavrno dosta, ne mogu vise, traje mjesecima, ne znam vise ni sta da molim u dz da mi napisu - u zadnjih osam mjeseci sam vadila krv sigurno deset do 15 puta jer imam i hasimoto i hipotireozu pa mi zbog svega TSH divlja. Zato hocu ovo sto mi je preostalo da odem u lab. da izvadim privatno odjednom, pa sta me kostalo. Koliko pitanja, izvinite, ali sam bas na rubu zivaca  :Sad:

----------


## pak

Evo svjezih informacija vezanih za kariogram .

Osim na Rebru rade i u Klaicevoj. Kontakt tel. Dr. Barisic 014600107. Nalaz se ceka oko 5-6 tjedana. Trenutno narucuju za 9.mj.

Sveti Duh kontakt tel. 013712273. Trenutno primaju narudzbe za kraj 8.mj. Nalaz se ceka oko 3 tjedna. Ako nesto nije u redu kontaktiraju vas i onda se dalje dogovara za razgovor sa geneticarom. 
Ono najbitnije barem nama koji nismo iz Zagreba je da Sveti Duh salje epruvete na kucnu adresu sa uputama sta treba pisati na uputnici, neke formulare koje ispunite i datumom kada treba izvaditi krv, te im to saljete brzom postom na dogovoreni termin. 

Ja sada cekam da stignu moje epruvetice.

----------


## orhideja.

Pozdrav  :Wink: 
Budući da mi je postupak odgođen zbog cista,a s 4 neuspijela transfera upućeni smo na daljnje pretrage
Molila bi ako ima netko svježih informacija gdje je najbolje i najbrže napraviti
Planiram sutra sjesti na telefon i pozivati,ali ako netko već zna-da si skratim posao
i moja ginićka nezna gdje što mogu-pa ni neznamo koliko uputnica ttrebamo

kariotip oba partnera (piše mi Rebro uputnica za svakog posebno-to znam),
inzulin na tašte-to kod nas ne rade
LAC,FV leiden, FII-protrombin (koag.lab.Rebro), MTHR (metilen 4H folta reduktaza),antitrombin iii, protein S i C
+ Još dosta pretraga koje sam već danas napravila na VV

----------


## biserko

Pozdrav, ne znam moze li mi neko pomoci dok ne dodjem do dobrog doktora - vidim da ima slicnih iskustava pa kakvo ste vi objasnjenje dobile? 
Nalazi: PAI 1 heterozigot 4G/5G, ACE DD Homozigot, Faktor XIII heterozigot Val/Leu - shvatila sam da ovaj ACE povecava rizik od trombofilije ali ne znam jesu li ovi ostali nalazi ok? Hvala puno

----------


## biserko

Zaboravila sam napomenuti da su ostale pretrage ok - MTHFR, F2 i FV. Cekan ponovljene nalaze antifosfolipidnih jer sam imala nisko pozitivna kardiolipinska antitijela. (Imala sam 3 spontana.)

----------


## orhideja.

Faktor V Leiden (R506Q) -normalan tip
Faktor II protrombin (G20210A)- normalan tip
MTHFR (C677T)-heterozigot
antitrombinIII 0,97 (0,75-1,25)
proteni C 1,00 (0,65-1,4)
lupus antikoagulant-negativan

Neki od nalaza koji su mi stigli--može li mi netko iskusniji samo reći nešto o heterozigotu?

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Cure - trebam pomoć!!!!*

Davno sam išla kod lokalnog MPO-vca koji me je slao na detaljne pretrage krvi.

Više ne idem kod njega, nego sam taj stari nalaz uvalila svojoj gin i zamolila je da me sve to isto pošalje vaditi. 

Sve je uredno - osim Albumina koji je 33 (referentna vrijednost: 40,6 -51,4).

Pretpostavljam da ovo ne spada pod Imunološke pretrage, ali ako koja zna od velike bi mi bile pomoći. Mislim da moja gin neće to znati za kaj je taj Albumin bitan za plodnost.
Da li je ovo značajan poremećaj općenito za zdravlje i naravno za plodnost (u 11. imam 3. IVF)????

----------


## bubekica

Mislim da nema bas nikakve veze s neplodnoscu... Ali provjeri s gin...

----------


## mare41

mona, FV hetero je svakako za heparin
mthfr hetero ako je jedini neki smatrajt da samo treba piti folnu kis

----------


## mare41

biserko, pricekaj ostale nalaze, fXIII hetero pretpostavljam da nije ok, ne radi se cesto
w

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Hvala, Bubekica!!!

Ali nije mi jasno... On me je osim ovoga slao i na pretrage krvi koje naočigled nemaju ništa s plodnosti - poput trigliceridi, hemoglobin, leukociti, eritrociti, hematokrit itd. Ima tu svačega!!!!!! A kod njega se naručuje i no way da mogu doći na red u slijedećih mjesec dana. Otići ću kod svoje gin da vidim. 

Ali to što čitam na netu za snižene vrijednosti Albumina zastrašujuće je!!! Spominju su bolesti jetre, tumori itd. Navodi se kao mogući razlog i smanjen unos proteina što kod mene nije slučaj i pothranjenost (što definitivno nije slučaj kod mene  :Razz: )

----------


## mare41

to sto si nabrojila spada u kompletnu krvnu sliku, i uobicajeno je da se to sve zajedno napravi, nije lose ponekad napravi kks, nek te to ne brine

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Thanks, Mare!

----------


## eryngium

Molim pomoć,

Da li netko zna koje bi se pretrage mogle raditi i gdje se mogu obaviti za LUF (luteinizing unruptured folicule) sindrom? Čitala sam o imunološkom odgovoru NK stanica da bi on mogao biti uzrok ili pritajena endometrioza, ali to sam našla samo na jednom blogu, nije baš članak medicinskog istraživanja. Hvala unaprijed!

----------


## bubekica

Eryngium,
prokopaj malo ovu temu
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/29715-LUF-Sindrom

----------


## eryngium

Puno hvala bubekica!
Tražila sam ali nisam mogla naći.

----------


## nivesa

Da li mi netko moze sve skupa ovo objasnit ???
najvise me bune prva dva...
aC1-IgG rezultat 20 Gpl U/ml ref vrijednosti neg <10 , slabo poz : 10-15 , poz >15
aC1-IgM rez 7mpl U/ml ref vrijednosti neg < 10 slabo poz 10-15 poz > 15
faktor V Leiden normalan tip,faktor II protrombin normalan tip, MTHFR normalan tip,* PAI-1 homozigot 5G
Atv (s)test mjesanja uz LAC 26 s ref vrijednosti : Izostanak korekcije produljenog APTV (s) u testu mjesanja uz LA omjer > 1,37 upucuje na prisutnost LAC
lupus amtikoagulanz (LAC) 1,02 omjer, ref vrijednosti do 1,37*

----------


## biserko

Nivesa, mislim da su ti ovi nalazi ok, nemas mutaciju za nasljednu trombofiliju, a i LAC ti je unutar referentnih vrijednosti. 
Ja sam vadila ljetos i bili su mi slicni nalazi, osim PAI, koji mi je heterozigot 4g/5g i mutacije ACE. 
Sto se tice ovih antitijela IgG koja su povisena (iako ne previse), mislim da ona moraju biti povisena u dva navrata u razmaku od najmanje sest sedmica. Tako da ces za vjerodostojan rezultat vjerovatno morati ponoviti nalaz za neko vrijeme, jer ona mogu biti povisena usljed raznih upala i infekcija. 
Da li si vadila beta2 antitijela (tako nekako, ne znam sad tacan naziv), a ispituju se zajedno sa ovima koje si navela za antifosfolipidni sindrom?

----------


## nivesa

mislim da nisam.

----------


## biserko

Mislim da se za dijagnozu antifosfolipidnog koji moze biti smetnja u trudnoci rade te vrste antitijela (kardiolipinska i beta), te lac. Ako hoces mogu veceras pogledati svoje nalaze kod kuce pa ti tacno napisati. Ja trenutno cekam ponovljeni nalaz antitijela koja su tada bila nisko pozitivna. 
I evo jedna informacija koju barem ja nisam znala - kad sam radila privatno pretrage za sklonost trombofiliji -  a koje se ne rade na klinikama - geneticarka mi je rekla da su mi od sebe uradili, osim PAI i ACE koje sam trazila i platila, i faktor XIII, koji se u posljednje vrijeme povezuje sa spontanim pobacajima, a da je kod mene uocena mutacija heterozigot Val/Leu.

----------


## nivesa

uh....daj mi pogledaj pliz te svoje nalaze. i tocne nazive napisi ako ti se da...imam osjecaj da me ceka jos hrpa toga za napravit a vec imam hrpe nalaza.
A trenutno m i se tako neda to sve ...

----------


## biserko

Hocu, napisacu ti.
Ma tacno znam kako ti je, ja sam svoj treci spontani imala prije godinu dana i evo tek sad kompletiram sve ono sto su dr mislili da trebam i sto sam ja iscackala. moglo je to sigurno i brze, ali kad toga ima toliko... uputnice, cekanja... skupljanje novca za ono sto se radi samo privatno. Pa strah od nalaza, i tako redom... razvuce se to sve skupa.

----------


## nivesa

> Hocu, napisacu ti.
> Ma tacno znam kako ti je, ja sam svoj treci spontani imala prije godinu dana i evo tek sad kompletiram sve ono sto su dr mislili da trebam i sto sam ja iscackala. moglo je to sigurno i brze, ali kad toga ima toliko... uputnice, cekanja... skupljanje novca za ono sto se radi samo privatno. Pa strah od nalaza, i tako redom... razvuce se to sve skupa.


Bas to...vec sam se naplacala hrpu toga jer sam neke stvari trebala hitno, a u nasem zdravstvu hitno znaci pola godine. Iskreno nedam ni kune vise za pretrage jer su mi dojadili. Sve im treba odmah i sad a nista ti ne pomognu po tom pitanju. Pa ako ja mogu cekat mogu i oni.

----------


## nora eleonora

da vas pitam, kako je tekla procedura odobravanja heparina, nakon koliko vremena ste dobile odobren heparin?
jeste imale preporuku hematologa ili nekog drugog?
hvala

----------


## nivesa

> da vas pitam, kako je tekla procedura odobravanja heparina, nakon koliko vremena ste dobile odobren heparin?
> jeste imale preporuku hematologa ili nekog drugog?
> hvala


Ja sam dosla kod gin na uzv kad sam skuzila da sam t i odma mi je dao heparin. Otisla sam na salter zapisala se i donjela uputnicu D1 tako da nemoram svaki put drugu nosit i to je to. To je bilo sad nedavnoU Vinogradskoj. A prvi put sam dobivala heparin od dnevne hematoloske bolnice dok mi povjerenstvo nije odobrilo. A to je trajalo cca 15-20 dana, to je bilo prije 2i pol god u Petrovoj.

----------


## nora eleonora

hvala nivesa. sretno!

----------


## nivesa

E sad sam u starim nalazima vidjela da imam i beta2...i ok je

----------


## mare41

Koliko dugo se ceka za narucit kariogram, uz savjetovanje?

----------


## žužy

Mi smo ovo ljeto čekali mjesec i pol na termin za razg. sa dr. Begovićem i vađenje krvi za kariogram na Rebru.

----------


## Bananka

Mare41, zvala sam proslji tjedan i na Rebro i na Sv.Duh i dobila za 14dana termin na sv.duhu i nalaz se ceka 3tjedna. Broj je 013712273. Za konzultacije ne znam...mislim da idu nakon nalaza!?
Na rebru se ceka termin 1,5mjesec, a nalaz 1-3mjeseca.
Kod Podobnika se dobije termin za par dana, nalaz se ceka 10dana i dodje 3.500kn za oba partnera.

----------


## mare41

Hvala vam, ja prijateljima rekla da se duze ceka, sad idem javit da nisam u pravu, ima li razlike u kvaliteti savjetovanja ili nalaza na sv duhu u odnosu na rebro

----------


## Bananka

To nazalost ne znam. Ali mislim da sam na nekoj temi procitala da na Rebru imaju neki drugi uzorci prednost od kariograma i da se zato duze ceka, ali nisam sigurna!

----------


## nivesa

Navodno vecina dr trazi nalaze sa Rebra al ne znam zasto

----------


## bubekica

Mislim da na sv. Duhu nema gen. savjetovanja.
Uvijek svi daju prednost rebru, jedino sto meni pada na pamet jest da mozda rade analizu vise stanica (kod nas su radili 13), sto je bitno kod nekih dijagnoza.

----------


## pak

Na sv. Duhu nema savjetovanja, to su mi odmah rekli na tf. Savjetovanje ide ako se pokaze da nesto ne valja. Zbog brzine kojom sam mogla dobiti nalaze izabrala sam njih. A da nesto nije bilo u redu postupci bi mi i onako pali u drugi plan pa bi imala vremena cekati i konzultacije.
E sada ovo o analizi vise stanica nisam znala...

----------


## nivesa

Bubekica vjerojatno zato vise i  vjeruju Rebru

----------


## Bananka

Cure, trebam vasu pomoc. Pisala sam na drugoj temi da idem na kariogram i tamo su mi cure napisale da nebi bilo lose i imunoloske pretrage odmah napraviti.
Kako je to islo kod vas, jel mpo.dr. napisao koje pretrage treba ili je soc.gin. to napisao bez nalaza mpo.dr tj. na svoj zahtjev?  :Confused: 
Jer ako mu isprintam sve pretrage s prve stranice, mislim da ce me izbaciti iz ordinacije i poslati  :psiholog:

----------


## tetadoktor

Sve dodatne pretrage idu na preporuku MPO doktora

----------


## vatra86

mozda da se usporede nalazi sa Rebra i Sv.Duha, jer ako je na Rebru nekakav prosireni nalaz onda je ipak bolje malo vise cekati. Jer mislim da i nas to ceka... 
Da li postoji mogucnost da si nekako posaljete poruke pa da vidite da li postoji kakva razlika?

----------


## sushi

Bananka, tvoj mpo-ovac je i klinički imunolog (čini mi se jedini medju reproduktivcima), tako da ga slobodno pitaj trebaju li ti imunološke pretrage, zašto da i zašto ne, ne moraš mu dolaziti s popisom

za kariogram je nekako uvriježeno da ga naprave oba partnera, ali s obzirom da je kod vas muški fakor u igri, sumnjam da će te automatski slati na imunološke... takav je samo moj dojam i vlastito iskustvo. javi nam kako je prošlo  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Ja imam nalaz s rebra i voljna sam ga usporediti s nalazom sa sv.duha, ako netko ima?

----------


## mare41

Neke klinike su znale slati na im pretrage nakon tri neuspjeha,  ne znam kakva je sad politika

----------


## pak

> Ja imam nalaz s rebra i voljna sam ga usporediti s nalazom sa sv.duha, ako netko ima?


Imam ja,

----------


## bubekica

Pak mi je poslala svoj nalaz i izgledaju jako slicno, me vidim neku posebnu razliku...

----------


## Bananka

Tetadoktor,hvala.

Bili smo danas na sv.Duhu na kariogramu i rekli su nam da nalaz stize za 3tjedna na kucnu adresu. A ako nesto bude izvanredno na nalazu da ce nas zvati na savjetovanje.

Sushi, pitati cu dr.R.(ako si na njega mislila) da li bih trebala raditi imunoloske i javiti.

Hvala bubekice i pak na usporedbi, znaci ipak parovi ne moraju gubiti vrijeme na cekanje na Rebru.

Mare41, da li mozda znas koje klinike su slali nakon 3neuspjeha? Mi smo imali tri neuspjeha na VV i nije nas nitko slao na imunoloske.

----------


## Bananka

Vatra86, ako idete na sv.Duh na kariogram tamo se narucuje telefonski - broj sam ranije napisala na ovoj temi.

----------


## sushi

> Sushi, pitati cu dr.R.(ako si na njega mislila) da li bih trebala raditi imunoloske i javiti.


jesam  :Smile:  

zašto onda inzistiraju na Rebru...ako razlike ne bi bilo...samo zbog savjetovanja? gdje obaviš savjetovanje ako na S.duhu kariogram ne ispadne uredan?

----------


## nivesa

E sad mi nije jasno zakaj moraju bit sa rebra ak su isti??? Samo da nas masiraju.

----------


## pak

Neznam zasto kod vas inzistiraju na Rebru, meni u Ri nisu nista rekli gdje da to obavim a i kada sam donijela nalaz nisu se bunili.
Kada sam zvala Rebro jer je i meni bio prvi izbor sestra koju sam dobila i sama je rekla da nezna zasto svi dolaze njima kada se moze i drugdje napraviti i uputila me na Sv. duh i Klaicevu.
Ako nalaz nije uredan onda vas zovu i dogovara se savjetovanje kod njih, tako su mi rekli a kako mi je nalaz uredan neznam kako to izgleda u praksi.

----------


## Bananka

Ako nesto nebi bilo uredu s kariogramom onda bi trebali kod njih na sv.Duh na savjetovanje. MM je bio kod urologa dr.Hauptmana na Rebru i on mu je napisao da napravi kariogram ali nije napisao niti inzistirao da odradi na Rebru. Mi smo isli tamo gdje smo najbrze dobili termin.
Koji dr.inzistiraju da se kariogram radi na Rebru? Nema smisla da je samo na Rebru drugacije nego u ostalim bolnicama u hr.

----------


## Bananka

> jesam


Sushi, evo ja pitala i dobila odgovor da ne moram raditi imunoloske pretrage.

----------


## mura

cure koje ste išle na Rebro obaviti kariogram, koliko dugo ste čekale na nalaze?
mi smo bili 21.7. i još nismo dobili nalaz.

----------


## tetadoktor

mi smo na pretragama bili sredinom 2. mjeseca i nalaze dobili negdje sredinom 5. mjeseca

----------


## žužy

> cure koje ste išle na Rebro obaviti kariogram, koliko dugo ste čekale na nalaze?
> mi smo bili 21.7. i još nismo dobili nalaz.


Mi smo kariogram obavili na Rebru 1.7. a nalaze smo dobili na kućnu adresu 1.9.
Zovni gore pa pitaj zašto kasne...nama je sestra naglasila da čekanje nalaza može potrajati do 3 mj,ali vi ste davno premašili to čekanje.  :Undecided:

----------


## sushi

i mi čekali 3 mj nalaz s Rebra... nazovi ih, ali obično se na tel nitko ne javlja, barem meni nisu - tjednima  :Rolling Eyes: 

Bananka sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## mura

hvala curke...da, bit će četiri mjeseca sutra.
zvala sam danas, ali se nitko ne javlja, pa sam poslala mail, ali nekako ne vjerujem da će odgovorit tako skoro.
budem još koji put nazvala, možda se posreći.

----------


## tetagogolina

pozz cure, može pitanjce? gdje se vadi TSH? u sklopu primarnog laboratorija ili na nuklearnoj??? hvala

----------


## drama_queen

> lina2 i garfield, PAI-1 homozigot 5G je uredan nalaz, a mutacija MTHFR C677T moze rezultirati s povišenom razinom homocisteina u krvi, posebno homozigoti, pa bi bilo dobro provjeriti i razinu homocisteina te suplementirati folnom kiselinom, a ako nema odstupanja drugih važnih parametara među pretragama i prijašnjih trudnoća koje nisu dobro završile ne daje se niskomolekularni heparin.
> 
> lina2, ti se onda svakako konzultiraj!


PAI- HOMOZIGOT 5G je kod mene jedini nalaz koji nije uredan i radi njega sam dobila preporuku da u sljedećoj trudnoći idem na heparin? Zašto ako je to uredan nalaz?

----------


## Inesz

PAI-1 nalaz 5G/5G jest uredan nalaz

na oba alela su normalni geni. nema mutacija.

----------


## ljube

drama_gueen, pogledaj tablicu na posljednjoj stranici ovog linka, vidjet ćeš da je homozigot 5G (5GG) normalni genotip:

http://genos.hr/assets/files/11.pdf?ver=1 

preporuka za heparin vrlo vjerojatno iz predostrožnosti s obzirom na tvoj potpis, neki imunološki problemi se ponekad teško mogu "uloviti" van trudnoće

----------


## drama_queen

Hvala cure, tražim odgovore ...svi su nalazi ok osim što mi dr u nalazu kaže da je to anomalija i daje mi heparin ...nemam namjeru bit pametnija od dr ali nije mi baš jasno  :Undecided:

----------


## Bananka

Samo da javim da su nasi nalazi kariograma stigli postom na kucnu adresu za tocno 3tjedna i 2 dana direktno sa Sv.Duha....i nalazi su dobri  :Smile: 
*
mura*, jel stigao vas nalaz s Rebra?

----------


## nivesa

Znaci po svemu sudeci najbolje je ici na Sv.Duh za kariogram? Kolko se tam ceka za termin?

----------


## Bananka

Nivesa, mi smo cekali termin 10 dana na Sv.Duhu. Po mojoj procjeni je brze a smatram da bi trebali nalazi biti obradeni na isti nacin kao na Rebru. Uopce nisam vidjela razloga zasto bi trosili vremena cekajuci na Rebru (termin se ceka 1-2mj. i nalaz 2-4mj.).

----------


## nivesa

> Nivesa, mi smo cekali termin 10 dana na Sv.Duhu. Po mojoj procjeni je brze a smatram da bi trebali nalazi biti obradeni na isti nacin kao na Rebru. Uopce nisam vidjela razloga zasto bi trosili vremena cekajuci na Rebru (termin se ceka 1-2mj. i nalaz 2-4mj.).


U pa to je expresno brzo!! Onda cu ja lijepo na Sv. Duh! Iako imam vremena do 2 mj al necu ih sa Rebra do tad ni dobit...i sto prije ih dobijem mirnije cu spavat bez obzira na rezultat. Bar vemo znat di smo...

----------


## nivesa

Zvala sv. Duh. Odbili su me...poslala me na Rebro prvo geneticaru jer kak ona kaze ima previse svega kod mene...bas sam jadna i tuzna

----------


## nivesa

Sad mi je vec smjesno sve to skupa

----------


## Bananka

Nivesa, jako mi je zao ali mozda ce ti napraviti detaljnu analizu sada na Rebru.
Evo ti kontakt s Rebra...sad sam iskopala:

E-Mail: predbiljezbe.poliklinika.pedijatrija@kbc-zagreb.hr
Tel.: 01/2376-402 (med.sestra od prof.Begovic)

Nama su bili napisali da treba
_Za narudžbu u Medicinsku genetiku potrebno je skenirati uputnice od liječnika primarne zdravstvene ustanove. Što se tiće genetike potrebne su 2x uputnice; 1x A1 uputnica za genetski savjet i 1x A3 za kariogram.
_

Ili ako ti se zuri i ako imas mogucnosti kod Podobnika se dobije termin za par dana, nalaz za kariogram se ceka 10dana i dodje 3.500kn za oba partnera (1osoba 2.000kn).

Sretno  :Kiss:  i javi nam se

----------


## nivesa

Tnx . Kaj se tice podobnika malo teze... puno mi je ti za nesto na sta imam pravo. Probat cu na Rebru. Iako sam uspjela dobit termin u klajicevoj ali tek 9.2.

----------


## Twinolina

bok cure
zanima me zna li itko prokomentirati značenje nalaza za ove imunološke pretrage:
 CIC IgG i CIC IgM povišeni, ukupni IgE povišen, uz pozitivna antitireoglobulinska antitijela (e to znam da je Hashimoto). za TSH 3 sam dobila euthyrox 25.

----------


## eryngium

> bok cure
> zanima me zna li itko prokomentirati značenje nalaza za ove imunološke pretrage:
>  CIC IgG i CIC IgM povišeni, ukupni IgE povišen, uz pozitivna antitireoglobulinska antitijela (e to znam da je Hashimoto). za TSH 3 sam dobila euthyrox 25.


Rekla bih da ti je to sve od Hashimota al znat će netko više. Ovaj cic je circulating immune complexes igG i IgM koji su inače povišeni kod autoimunih bolesti što Hashimoto je, a IgE je obično vezan uz alergije i narušen imunitet.

----------


## Twinolina

hvala ti puno, i mi smo došli do istog zaključka, imunitet mi je malo u komi ali moja MPO dr kaže sve je to O.K. hashimoto nije kraj svijeta, samo pazimo na TSH i hormone... drago mi je da sam to pročitala...hvala!

----------


## Inesz

> Tnx . Kaj se tice podobnika malo teze... puno mi je ti za nesto na sta imam pravo. Probat cu na Rebru. Iako sam uspjela dobit termin u klajicevoj ali tek 9.2.


Nivesa, ti si već radila kariogram. Ako si izgubila nalaz, traži da ti izdaju kopiju u labosa gdje si ga napravila. Kariogram se nije, niti se može promijeniti. Kariogram je skupa i komplicirana pretraga. Pitanje je imamo li mi zbilja pravo ponavljati više puta kariogram na teret obveznog zdravstvenog osiguranja.

----------


## nivesa

Problem kod mog kariograma je taj sto je dosta star. I nema ga u arhivi. Dr veli da imam pravo jer su u bolnici izgubili nalaz a kopije nema. A on ga nije dobio na uvid. Eto... iskreno  koliko sam zdravstvenog do sad platila i obveznog i dodatnog moslim da mogu bar jos 5 puta na kariogram na taj racun i jos ako zbrojim nemar dr i sestri u doticnoj bolnici na njihov osobni racun jos 2o puta. Dobila sam termin u Klajicevoj ,tam cu to rjesit.

----------


## nivesa

Jel zna netko koliko se cekaju nalazi kariograma iz Klajiceve?

----------


## TrudyC

> Jel zna netko koliko se cekaju nalazi kariograma iz Klajiceve?


Ja ih nisam ni dočekala  :Undecided: .....na kraju sam MM-a poslala po to nakon 2 mjeseca uzaludnog čekanja...
Ne znam jel problem bio u tome što je bilo ljeto i godišnji ili nečem drugom. No, prije sam uspjela telefonski saznati da su kariogrami ok pa me nije toliko birnulo....ali nisu u redu što ne šalju sami bez dodatnih poticaja...

----------


## nivesa

TrudyC nakon koliko su bili gotovi??

----------


## TrudyC

Bili su gotovi nakon 3 tjedna, ali eto dobili smo ih nakon 2 mjeseca.
Također da napomenem čekala sam termin 2 mjeseca i nalaze 2 mjeseca. Žali Bože
Odi ti radije na Rebro. Poašlji uputnicu mailom i jave ti termin. Meni je sad žao što nisam tako napravila, ali iskreno nije mi se nigdje tada žurilo.

----------


## nivesa

Pa dobila sam termin i na rebru i u klajicevoj 9.2. Na rebru se isto dugo cekaju nalazi. I to 2 -3 mj. Al njihov geneticar je najbolji.

----------


## TrudyC

Onda Rebro. Na Klaićevoj s nikim ne razgovaraš, samo vide nalaze i izvade ti krv i to je to. Na Rebru mislim da ideš prvo na razgovor s tim profesorom pa vađenje krvi.

----------


## nivesa

Strah me kaj ce mi reci...uh

----------


## bubekica

> Strah me kaj ce mi reci...uh


Ne moras se toga bojati, pitat ce te o tvojim trudnocama (broju i ishodu) i o trudnocama tvoje majke ili ako imas brata ili sestru.

----------


## antony34

Bubekica dal ima kakve veze ako si blizanac pa radi toga ne dolazi do trudnoce? Ja imam sestru blizanku i ona ima dvoje djece. Dva velika decka.

----------


## nivesa

> Ne moras se toga bojati, pitat ce te o tvojim trudnocama (broju i ishodu) i o trudnocama tvoje majke ili ako imas brata ili sestru.


Najironicnije je kaj sam ja trece djete. Buraz ima sina seka ima sina....svi iz prve trudnoce...jedino ja se borim

----------


## eryngium

Moja mama je imala 7 trudnoća a samo 3 poroda. Moja starija sestra bez problema ostala trudna i rodila a ja nikako ni ostat trudna a kamoli roditi. Genetika očito na nekog utječe više.  :Sad:

----------


## nivesa

> Moja mama je imala 7 trudnoća a samo 3 poroda. Moja starija sestra bez problema ostala trudna i rodila a ja nikako ni ostat trudna a kamoli roditi. Genetika očito na nekog utječe više.


A ocito. Ja sam ocito pobrala sve kaj nije valjalo. Al vjeruj mi da je bolje ne ostat t nego ostat pa nis od toga. Nije utjesno bas al ovo manje boli.

----------


## Inesz

> Bubekica dal ima kakve veze ako si blizanac pa radi toga ne dolazi do trudnoce? Ja imam sestru blizanku i ona ima dvoje djece. Dva velika decka.


draga, evo dok ne dođe Bubekica...

nema nikakve veze to što si  rođena iz blizanačke trudnoće i što neuspijevaš ostati trudna.

ti imaš odstranjen veći dio jajnika i jako nizak amh.  :Sad:  ne znam kakvi su vam ostali nalazi (kod tebe i TM), ali ovo dvoje navedeno, na žalost, sasvim je moguć uzrok nemogućnosti ostvarivanja trudnoće.

sretno~~~

----------


## eryngium

> A ocito. Ja sam ocito pobrala sve kaj nije valjalo. Al vjeruj mi da je bolje ne ostat t nego ostat pa nis od toga. Nije utjesno bas al ovo manje boli.


Vjerujem ti.  :Love:

----------


## antony34

Inesz i kod m je problem nalaz spermoigrama je dosta los al ne stalno. Od kada je smanjio kilazu za 30kg je sad ipak malo bolji al jos uvjek daleko od odlicnog. Ja znam da ne mogu prirodno ostvariti trudnocu al sve jedno mi nije jasno zasto jednostavno nejde. Mene nisu slali na nikakve daljne dijagnoze. Cut cu sto ce mi reci u MB. Nadam se da ce oni znati i reci nesto vise nek kod nas.

----------


## bubekica

Plodnost brace i sestara ne bi trebala imati veze osim ako su neke kromosomske greske u pitanju.

----------


## sushi

> Strah me kaj ce mi reci...uh


nivesa draga, ne moraš se bojati... taj razgovor na Rebru traje oko 15 minuta. genetičar s kojim smo mi razgovarali je jako ugodan i smiren, na kraju nas je ohrabrivao i poželio nam sreću dalje...stvarno je bilo ok. u njegovu sobu ulazite posebno, prvo ti pa tm. za oboje radi anamnezu i sve upisuje u karton. nakon toga zajedno idete vaditi krv kod sestre u pedijatrijsku ordinaciju. (mm je nakon vadjenja krvi dobio tamo neke slatkiše jer je "bio jako hrabar"  :Grin: )

----------


## nivesa

Hahahaha onda ak se djele slatkisi on prvi ide  :Wink:  odvojeno ulazimo? Zakaj to? Mislim ak znas...

----------


## sushi

uostalom, ti već znaš da ti je kariogram dobar  :Smile:  pa neće biti par mjeseci isčekivanja poziva... ako te nazovu znači da nešto nije ok, a ako su kariogrami dobri - šalju ih na kućnu adresu. 

ne znam zašto se ulazi odvojeno... ispituje te sve o bolestima unutar tvoje obitelji, pa tako i tm. možda zbog liječničke tajne? malo nelogično u našim slučajevima. mi smo se zezali da tako testiraju dal smo uskladili priče  :sherlock:

----------


## nivesa

Ma vise me brine kaj ce reci za ostatak nalaza i tu moju hem.anemiju. mozda mm nebude imao dobar nalaz. .ma svega me strah! Prekopala sam stare nalaze u nadi da cu naci kopiju kariograma ali nema ga...imam papire jos iz '91 spremljene doma....fakat sve cuvam..rekao mi mm da sam ja sanjala da imam taj nalaz hahahha

----------


## nivesa

Cak me i dr pitao da li sam sigurna da sam ja bas to imala. Pa zar ima jos koja pretraga koja gleda mutacije kromosoma i u kakvom su stanju?

----------


## kismet

antony, koliki ti je amh? Ukoliko je vrlo nizak ili nemjerljiv, bojim se da ti cekiranje imunologije nece puno pomoci...

----------


## antony34

Koliko se sjecam je jako jako nizak. Morala bi potraziti medu papirima.

----------


## neobična

Pozdrav, imam 36 godina, trudna sam 6 tjedana, imala sam manje krvarenje  u trudnoći, jedan manji izljev smaćkasto bordo boje, nije se više  ponovio i dobila terapiju Duphaston 3X2 uz mirovanje. Na lijevoj nozi,  potkoljenici i natkoljenici, imam jako izražene proširene vene (bila sam  i na klasičnoj operaciji prije 6 godina ali vene su se vratile u još  gorem obliku). Trudnoća je neizvjesna jer se na UZ nisu vidjeli otkucaji  (6+2) pa je rečeno da UZ ponovim za 7 dana.
Duphaston uzimam tek drugi dan i primjećujem jako pogoršanje šta se tiće  vena, boli me, peče i zateže, probada...i kao da mi se stvaraju trombi.
Ne bi to povezala da se ista stvar nije dogodila i u prošloj nažalost  neuspjeloj trudnoći, isto uzimala Duphaston...jako me bolila noga, imala  sam trombe, bila na pregedu vena, nosila kompresivnu čarapu do  prepona...i dok nisam uzimala Duphaston osjećala sam kao neko naprezanje  u nozi (valjda zbog hormona trudnoće) i znam da kompresivnu čarapu  moram nositi tijekom trudnoće u svakom slučaju, ali ovo je naglo  pogoršanje..dobila sam savjet a i sama sam o tome razmišljala...da se raspitam o heparinu...kome se moram obratiti, koje uputnice uzeti i ko će me uopće i kome poslati? Ako, ne daj Bože sve opet krene naopako, koje pretrage da napravim?

----------


## žužy

> nivesa draga, ne moraš se bojati... taj razgovor na Rebru traje oko 15 minuta. genetičar s kojim smo mi razgovarali je jako ugodan i smiren, na kraju nas je ohrabrivao i poželio nam sreću dalje...stvarno je bilo ok. u njegovu sobu ulazite posebno, prvo ti pa tm. za oboje radi anamnezu i sve upisuje u karton. nakon toga zajedno idete vaditi krv kod sestre u pedijatrijsku ordinaciju. (mm je nakon vadjenja krvi dobio tamo neke slatkiše jer je "bio jako hrabar" )


Vidiš,MM nije morao uči...mene samu je prof ispitao te stvari,večinom oko moje obitelji ali je par stvari pitao i za muževe. Na neke nisam znala odg. I cijeli razgovor,uključujuči i čavrljanje je trajao oko 5 min.
Da,prof je jako simpatičan i voli se šaliti. Nakon toga,odveo nas je do sestre gdje smo ušli skupa,izvadili krv i to je to. Nalaz stigao za 2 mj.

----------


## sushi

žužy, a oboje ste radili kariogram? zasebne uputnice? možda ovisi koliko imaju vremena taj dan

----------


## žužy

Da,oboje smo imali up za kariogram i za gensko savjetovanje.
A moguče...rekla je sestra da mogu obraditi samo oko 6-7 parova dnevno za kariogram.

----------


## Argente

> Pozdrav, imam 36 godina, trudna sam 6 tjedana, imala sam manje krvarenje  u trudnoći, jedan manji izljev smaćkasto bordo boje, nije se više  ponovio i dobila terapiju Duphaston 3X2 uz mirovanje. Na lijevoj nozi,  potkoljenici i natkoljenici, imam jako izražene proširene vene (bila sam  i na klasičnoj operaciji prije 6 godina ali vene su se vratile u još  gorem obliku). Trudnoća je neizvjesna jer se na UZ nisu vidjeli otkucaji  (6+2) pa je rečeno da UZ ponovim za 7 dana.
> Duphaston uzimam tek drugi dan i primjećujem jako pogoršanje šta se tiće  vena, boli me, peče i zateže, probada...i kao da mi se stvaraju trombi.
> Ne bi to povezala da se ista stvar nije dogodila i u prošloj nažalost  neuspjeloj trudnoći, isto uzimala Duphaston...jako me bolila noga, imala  sam trombe, bila na pregedu vena, nosila kompresivnu čarapu do  prepona...i dok nisam uzimala Duphaston osjećala sam kao neko naprezanje  u nozi (valjda zbog hormona trudnoće) i znam da kompresivnu čarapu  moram nositi tijekom trudnoće u svakom slučaju, ali ovo je naglo  pogoršanje..dobila sam savjet a i sama sam o tome razmišljala...da se raspitam o heparinu...kome se moram obratiti, koje uputnice uzeti i ko će me uopće i kome poslati? Ako, ne daj Bože sve opet krene naopako, koje pretrage da napravim?


Ja nisam trombofiličarka ali sam te poslala na ovu temu pa dok se ne javi netko upućeniji, evo linka na popis pretraga: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/76022-P...-poba%C4%8Daja

Obratiti se trebaš svom općem ginekologu koji bi ti trebao dati uputnicu za specijalista - hematologa? internista vaskularca?
Iskusnjare, pomozite ženi, pliz!

----------


## eryngium

> Pozdrav, imam 36 godina, trudna sam 6 tjedana, imala sam manje krvarenje  u trudnoći, jedan manji izljev smaćkasto bordo boje, nije se više  ponovio i dobila terapiju Duphaston 3X2 uz mirovanje. Na lijevoj nozi,  potkoljenici i natkoljenici, imam jako izražene proširene vene (bila sam  i na klasičnoj operaciji prije 6 godina ali vene su se vratile u još  gorem obliku). Trudnoća je neizvjesna jer se na UZ nisu vidjeli otkucaji  (6+2) pa je rečeno da UZ ponovim za 7 dana.
> Duphaston uzimam tek drugi dan i primjećujem jako pogoršanje šta se tiće  vena, boli me, peče i zateže, probada...i kao da mi se stvaraju trombi.
> Ne bi to povezala da se ista stvar nije dogodila i u prošloj nažalost  neuspjeloj trudnoći, isto uzimala Duphaston...jako me bolila noga, imala  sam trombe, bila na pregedu vena, nosila kompresivnu čarapu do  prepona...i dok nisam uzimala Duphaston osjećala sam kao neko naprezanje  u nozi (valjda zbog hormona trudnoće) i znam da kompresivnu čarapu  moram nositi tijekom trudnoće u svakom slučaju, ali ovo je naglo  pogoršanje..dobila sam savjet a i sama sam o tome razmišljala...da se raspitam o heparinu...kome se moram obratiti, koje uputnice uzeti i ko će me uopće i kome poslati? Ako, ne daj Bože sve opet krene naopako, koje pretrage da napravim?



Nije iz mog osobnog iskustva ali je iz familije opterećene proširenim venama i trombima iz njih. Odi odmah svom dr. opće prakse da ti da uputnicu i za vaskularnog kirurga i za hematologa. Po meni prvo kod vaskularca jer ako si u prošloj trudnoći imala trombe velike su šanse da ih imaš i sada, a to za sobom vuče po život opasna stanja. Trebao bi ti odmah napraviti doppler vena da vidi ima li tromba i koliki su ako ih ima. I automatski propisati terapiju da ih se 'rastopi'. Šta ti nisu nakon operacije dali i neke druge savjete u vezi trudnoće?

----------


## nivesa

> Pozdrav, imam 36 godina, trudna sam 6 tjedana, imala sam manje krvarenje  u trudnoći, jedan manji izljev smaćkasto bordo boje, nije se više  ponovio i dobila terapiju Duphaston 3X2 uz mirovanje. Na lijevoj nozi,  potkoljenici i natkoljenici, imam jako izražene proširene vene (bila sam  i na klasičnoj operaciji prije 6 godina ali vene su se vratile u još  gorem obliku). Trudnoća je neizvjesna jer se na UZ nisu vidjeli otkucaji  (6+2) pa je rečeno da UZ ponovim za 7 dana.
> Duphaston uzimam tek drugi dan i primjećujem jako pogoršanje šta se tiće  vena, boli me, peče i zateže, probada...i kao da mi se stvaraju trombi.
> Ne bi to povezala da se ista stvar nije dogodila i u prošloj nažalost  neuspjeloj trudnoći, isto uzimala Duphaston...jako me bolila noga, imala  sam trombe, bila na pregedu vena, nosila kompresivnu čarapu do  prepona...i dok nisam uzimala Duphaston osjećala sam kao neko naprezanje  u nozi (valjda zbog hormona trudnoće) i znam da kompresivnu čarapu  moram nositi tijekom trudnoće u svakom slučaju, ali ovo je naglo  pogoršanje..dobila sam savjet a i sama sam o tome razmišljala...da se raspitam o heparinu...kome se moram obratiti, koje uputnice uzeti i ko će me uopće i kome poslati? Ako, ne daj Bože sve opet krene naopako, koje pretrage da napravim?


Ako si u Zg treba ti uputnica za hematologa koji ce ti reci da definitivno trebas heparin ako si sklona trombima i i imala si trombozu. Vjerovatno imas trombofiliju pa samim tim u t trebas heparin. Moja preporuka ti je docent Jaksic u Dubravi ili prof Gacina u Vinogradskoj

----------


## nivesa

Dr opce prakse ili ginekolog ti daju uputnice za hematologa. Ako ne daj Boze krene naopak onda ces o tome razmisljat sad misli pozitivno  :Wink:

----------


## neobična

Moram priznati da sam sve zbunjenija i zbunjenija...nisam u Zagrebu nego u Splitu.
U prošloj nažalost neuspjeloj trudnoći oko 7 .tjedna (kasnije je uslijedila kiretaža) sam bila na color doppler i pregled kod vaskularnog kirurga (jednog šta slovi kao najbolji u Splitu, bio je jedno vrijeme šef kirurgije mislim), naravno privatno...na doppleru vidili svježe i stare trombe, rekli da moram nositi čarapu do prepona i mazati heparin, i na porod i poslije poroda i to je to. I na kontrolu poslije poroda i na zahvat po završetku dojenja. Nitko nije spomenuo heparinske inekcije, čak niti aspirin, a da ne govorim o trombofiliji (doduše nisam bila u hematologa). Kako je ta trudnoća bila neuspješna raspitivala sam se kod specijalista i svi su rekli da bolje da na zahvat odem nakon trudnoće ako već planiram ponovo trudnoću.
Ništa više ne razumijem, ako trudnoća bude uspješna čini se da ću morati privatno opet kod hematologa i vaskularnog kirurga jer idem li u bolnicu ne znam koliko ću morati čekati...zašto niko ništa ne govori...i ništa ne mogu međusobno povezati...nego mi moramo sami sve saznati...

----------


## Twinolina

nažalost, da prepušteni smo sami sebi. po meni zaista možeš naći dobre informacije ovdje i znat ćeš od kuda krenuti. ja ti ne mogu pomoći po pitanju trombofilije, ali svakako mogu savjetovati da što hitnije odeš hematologu jer ti ne gine heparin u trudnoći!

----------


## eryngium

> ...zašto niko ništa ne govori...i ništa ne mogu međusobno povezati...nego mi moramo sami sve saznati...


E ovo se ja pitam već jaaaaako dugo.  :Sad:

----------


## nivesa

Na zalost moras se sama izborit za sebe. Moras kod hematologa pod obavezno. Jer nije normalno da imas trombe i samo se mazes heparinom. Ljudi sa tim dijagnozama leze u bolnici i ne micu se iz kreveta dog se tromb ne pocne topit.  Dopler ne moze biti dovoljan za dijagnozu. Moras obavit preglede u kojima se iz krvi vidi da li imas trombofiliju ili si "samo" sklona trombozi. I za jedno i za drugo ima ljeka. Moj ti je savjet da ozbiljno popricas sa svojim dr opce prakse. To su stvari koje ugrozavaju tvoj zivot. 
Zatrazi detaljan pregled ! Imas pravo na to cim se vide trombi. Da li imas neki nalaz krvi di bar pise koliki su ti trombociti?

----------


## neobična

> Na zalost moras se sama izborit za sebe. Moras kod hematologa pod obavezno. Jer nije normalno da imas trombe i samo se mazes heparinom. Ljudi sa tim dijagnozama leze u bolnici i ne micu se iz kreveta dog se tromb ne pocne topit.  Dopler ne moze biti dovoljan za dijagnozu. Moras obavit preglede u kojima se iz krvi vidi da li imas trombofiliju ili si "samo" sklona trombozi. I za jedno i za drugo ima ljeka. Moj ti je savjet da ozbiljno popricas sa svojim dr opce prakse. To su stvari koje ugrozavaju tvoj zivot. 
> Zatrazi detaljan pregled ! Imas pravo na to cim se vide trombi. Da li imas neki nalaz krvi di bar pise koliki su ti trombociti?


Ako se trombociti gledaju ono kad te doktor pošalje izvaditi "obićno" krv, (KKS) onda su mi do sad bili u redu mislim. Dakle plan je prvo u ginek. da vidim šta je sa trudnoćom onda u doktorice opće prakse pa u hematologa i vaskularnog kirurga...a do tad u Božje ruke..

----------


## nivesa

Pa ne znam da li se to radi na svakom kks. Tbc obicno pise kao oznaka.

----------


## smjehuljica

Trebam pomoc naime dobila sam uputnicu za fosfolipidna protutijela ali u Rijeci se ne rade ,rekli su mi da se narucim na rebro i da ce mi  oni iz usluge izvaditi i poslati za zg.samo sto ih nikako dobiti na tel.

----------


## nivesa

Posalji mail. Mozes slikat s mobom uputnicu i poslat. Naravno i svoje podatke napises

----------


## neobična

> Ako se trombociti gledaju ono kad te doktor pošalje izvaditi "obićno" krv, (KKS) onda su mi do sad bili u redu mislim. Dakle plan je prvo u ginek. da vidim šta je sa trudnoćom onda u doktorice opće prakse pa u hematologa i vaskularnog kirurga...a do tad u Božje ruke..


Samo da vam dam update: bila jučer kod ginek.,  :Heart:  je kucalo  :Zaljubljen: , 7+2, 9 milimetara plod, slijedeća kontrola za dva i pol tjedna. Dala mi je uputnicu za vaskularnog kirurga, jedva...zapisalo me u utorak, srećom trudnice imaju prednost inaće bi došla na red tko zna kad...za hematologa mi nije htjela dati (neka me to pošalje vaskularni kirurg kaže  :Rolling Eyes: ), otvorila mi je bolovanje, uzela briseve, napravila papa test, dala uputnice za vađenje krvi i Rh faktor...
Počela sam od jutros nositi kompresivnu čarapu do prepona i mazati Lioton gel, kao da mi je malo bolje...vidit ćemo šta kaže vaskularni.
Doktorica opće prakse kaže da ona ne bi išla na aspirin (Kardiopirin) nego rađe na heparin...ginekologica pere ruke i šalje u vaskularnog...vidit ćemo šta će tamo biti.
 :Bye:

----------


## nivesa

Cestitam na srceku! Nemoj se dat na aspirin. Zahtjevaj hematologa! To ti mora dat! I uostalom neka te onda opce prakse uputi njemu. Nemora  gin iako da je normalan bi. Al 100 ljudi 100 cudi.

----------


## neobična

Hvala.  :Smile:  vidit ćemo šta će biti u utorak kod vaskularnog, doktorica opće prakse će mi dati uputnicu za hematologa, kad ova neće...jedva mi je dala i za vene, da ona vidi da ja imam vene ali da ne vidi nikakve ugruške...pa sam joj digla nogavicu i pokazivala, srećom bilo je malo crveno, iako mi je već dosta prošlo... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## nivesa

Pa onda ti je gin malo zesci idiot...sorry na izrazi...trebala bi kao dr znati da se ugrusci ne moraju vidjeti. Jer noge nisu jedine gdje se stvaraju. Fakat neke dr ne kuzim....

----------


## neobična

> Pa onda ti je gin malo zesci idiot...sorry na izrazi...trebala bi kao dr znati da se ugrusci ne moraju vidjeti. Jer noge nisu jedine gdje se stvaraju. Fakat neke dr ne kuzim....


Ja ih uopće ne kužim...na prste jedne ruke mogu izbrojiti doktore za koje mi se činilo da znaju šta rade i govore...u cijelom mom životu...i još je rekla da je nemoguće da mi se od Duphastona stanje s venama pogoršalo jer estrogen pogoršava i stvara proširenje venja...a ne progesteron  :cupakosu: , ja sam je odlučila ignorirati...ono: aha, aha...a sad dajte šta mi treba...

----------


## nivesa

Ja ti to rjesavam tako da se postavim onak malo prgavo. Kazem im ljepo onda ak mi nedate uputnicu mi na pismeno sa vasim zigom na papir napisite da mi niste dali na vasu odgovornost! Ja sam cjeli zivot kod dr i po bolnicama i ak sam se ista naucila to je onda da najmanje znaju ti "najpametniji"!  I da se treba postavit inace te otpile sam tak!

----------


## nivesa

Moj je stav da su oni tu za nas a ne mi za njih i trebaju nam maximalno pomoc. A sami su birali struku. U krajnjem slucaju moja i tvoja  placa osigurava njihove place.

----------


## orange80

cure, ovdje upadam totalno neinformirana u vezi pitanja imunologije,
pa vas molim za strpljenje sa mnom  :Smile: 

naime, kod nas je (otkriven) problem moja preuranjena perimenopauza (u nicku mi je godište), visoki fsh 
+ lošiji spermiogram.

budući se spremamo u postupke, a moje vrijeme jako brzo curi (dr. mi je doslovce rekao da slijedeće godine mogu
ući u menopauzu) postavljam pitanje da li bi bilo dobro da "za svaki slučaj" napravimo i neke imunološke pretrage.
čisto iz razloga što moj svaki postupak ili svaki ciklus može biti zadnji...

i još pitam: da li se imunološki problemi mogu javiti kasnije u životu, kod para koji je ranije ostvario zajedničke trudnoće?

----------


## neobična

> Ja ih uopće ne kužim...na prste jedne ruke mogu izbrojiti doktore za koje mi se činilo da znaju šta rade i govore...u cijelom mom životu...i još je rekla da je nemoguće da mi se od Duphastona stanje s venama pogoršalo jer estrogen pogoršava i stvara proširenje venja...a ne progesteron , ja sam je odlučila ignorirati...ono: aha, aha...a sad dajte šta mi treba...


Pozdrav, vadila sam jučer krv pa sam se htjela posavjetovati s vama. Trombociti su mi 198 (ref.interval 158-424), Protrombinsko vrijeme 108 (piše ref.int. (70-130) N.V., (33-14) T.V, to baš i ne kužim, ali ako gledamo ovo N.V. u okvirima je), INR (što je to?) 0.93 (ref.vrijednosti 2.00-3.50)...je li to dobro?
Sutra idem kod vasjkularnog kirurga na pregled vena pa ću ga pitati za hematologa.
Eritrociti, hemoglobin i hematokrit mi je sve malo ispod donje granice.
Hvala puno

----------


## sushi

> naime, kod nas je (otkriven) problem moja preuranjena perimenopauza (u nicku mi je godište), visoki fsh 
> + lošiji spermiogram.
> 
> budući se spremamo u postupke, a moje vrijeme jako brzo curi (dr. mi je doslovce rekao da slijedeće godine mogu
> ući u menopauzu) postavljam pitanje da li bi bilo dobro da "za svaki slučaj" napravimo i neke imunološke pretrage.
> čisto iz razloga što moj svaki postupak ili svaki ciklus može biti zadnji...
> 
> i još pitam: da li se imunološki problemi mogu javiti kasnije u životu, kod para koji je ranije ostvario zajedničke trudnoće?


jeste radili kariograme?
često se s poi/pof/preuranjenom menopauzom od pretraga prvo radi kariogram... jer je imunološki uzrok navodno vrlo teško dokaziv.
planiram uskoro napraviti i te pretrage (kariogrami su nam ok) svejedno... iako sam dobila dojam da ih većina ipak ne radi.
nažalost najveći postotak preuranjenje menop. je idiopatski...

----------


## orange80

tek sad vidim koliko ovdje ništa ne kužim.
dakle, koliko sam skužila kariogrami se rade obično u slučaju ponavljajućih pobačaja i sl.
mi zajedno imamo iz 2 T - 2 zdrave djece, a 0 pobačaja pa ne znam da li bi me itko htio poslati na kariogram. Ili bi?

koja je uopće terapija kod lošeg kariograma?

ja mislim da kod nas u tom grmu ne leži zec.
više nekako sumnjam na možda trombofiliju ili nekakve stvari koje se odnose na imunološki odgovor organizma na T,
odbacivanje zametka i sl. 
samo sam prije postupaka htjela vidjeti, mogu li provjeriti da li možda imam još i tako nešto(uz već dijagnosticiran pof i lošiji spermiogram)

----------


## nivesa

Kariogram ti nece ni jedan dr preporucit a kamoli dat uputnicu ako nemas 3 spontana....ja sam jedva dobila  a vidis potpis. A dobila sam na temelju svoje osnovne bolesti hemoglobinopathia f po kojoj imam pravo bez obzira na pobacaj. Cak mi je i dr u bolnici rekao da ne vjeruje da cu dobit uputnicu al eto jesam. Ima hrpa imunoloskih pretraga prije kariograma ! Od te trombofilije na dale. Lac acl....ma hrpa kojoj nema kraja u nabrajanju

----------


## nivesa

A terapije za los kariogra nema jer su u pitanju kromosomi a njih ne moze nitko popravit

----------


## Inesz

orange80,

imaš li noviji nalaz FSH? 

kada povišene vrijednosti FSH počnu varirati iz ciklusa u ciklus, to je nalaz koji ukazuje na iscrpljivanje jajnika.   :Sad:  ako nisi već napravila, učini nalaz amh, i neka ti prebroje antralne foluikule kroz ciklus-dva. takav FSH koji varira neće se sniziti i vratit tim niživ vrijednostima, već će samo rasti. 

na žalost, uz visok FSH, vjerojatno će i zaliha jajnih stanica i broj antralnih folikula biti na niskim razinama i to je gotovo sigurno uzrok nemogućnosti zanošenja kod vas, plus muški faktor kojeg si opisla kao "lošiji spermiogram". (koliko je loš speriogram? možeš li nam napisti što piše na nalazu?)


vi ste par koji nije imao  spontane pobačaje i imate 2 zdrave djece tako da je sigurno je da imate i uredne nalaze kariograma. na pretrage kariograma vas radi toga nitko neće poslati jer se broj i izgled kromosoma svake jedinke određuje u času oplodnje i ne mijenja se kroz život. 

ti možeš napraviti osnovne koagulacijske pretrage, to radi svaki biokemijski laboratorij. (ili proširene koagulacijske pretrage koje rade bolnički labosi)

za gensko testiranje, tj određivanje polimorfizma određenih gena koji mogu biti uzork trombofilije, isto nema potrebe jer ste par koji nije imao sponatane i ima dvoje djece (pretpostavljam rođene u terminu)  :Smile: 


jeste li se odlučili za postupke izvantjelesne oplodnje?

----------


## sushi

a rade se kariogrami i bez 3 spontana...ali u tom slučaju najčešće šalju, da. uputnice se često teže dobivaju jer je pretraga skupa, a Hr zdravstvo u očajnoj situaciji s lovom...

sorry orange, nisam znala da već imaš djecu  :Smile:

----------


## orange80

> orange80,
> 
> imaš li noviji nalaz FSH? 
> 
> 
> *ti možeš napraviti osnovne koagulacijske pretrage*, to radi svaki biokemijski laboratorij. (ili proširene koagulacijske pretrage koje rade bolnički labosi)
> 
> za gensko testiranje, tj određivanje polimorfizma određenih gena koji mogu biti uzork trombofilije, isto nema potrebe jer ste par koji nije imao sponatane i ima dvoje djece (pretpostavljam rođene u terminu) 
> 
> ...


tnx cure.
ovo mi je jako korisno.

inače, ovo mi je ciklus kada ću obnoviti nalaze:
fsh i ostalo vaditim sutra, a antralce 8 dc.


ANALIZA SPERMIJA
Volumen (ml) [ref.≥1,5]                                   *6*
Ukupan broj spermija (10 /ejakulatu)[ref.≥39)  *39*
Koncentracija (10 /ml) [ref.≥15]                      * 6,5*
Ukupno pokretnih (% PP + P ) [ref.≥40]           *23,08*
Progresivno pokretni (% PP) [ref.≥32]              *7,69*
Pokretni (neprogresivno) (% P)                        * 15,38*
Urednih morfoloških oblika (%) [ref.≥4]           *17,33*
Vitalnost (% živih spermija) [ref.≥58]              *60,00*
Nepokretni (% NP)                                          *76,92*

S tim da spermiogram dosta varira,a ovaj je najlošiji.

Što se MPO tiče, mogu reći da istovremeno još razmišljamo, ali se i intenzivno spremamo. 




> sorry orange, nisam znala da već imaš djecu


sorry tebi, ja sam se očito nejasno izrazila.

----------


## bubekica

*orange* nevezano uz temu, jel tm radio briseve i kulturu ejakulata?

----------


## orange80

> *orange* nevezano uz temu, jel tm radio briseve i kulturu ejakulata?


je, to je sve ok. 
jel si mi htjela ukazati na nešto konkretno?

----------


## bubekica

> je, to je sve ok. 
> jel si mi htjela ukazati na nešto konkretno?


pa jako je mala koncentracija, bar u ovom koji si prepisala. a volumen je poprilicno velik, to ponekad ukazuje na upalu prostate. ali ako je ejakulat sterilan ili fiz. flora onda je to ok. 
isprike moderatorima na offtopicu.

----------


## Frćka

Zna li netko gdje se u HR mogu izvaditi NK stanice? Izgleda kako su mi rekli da imaju neke koje vade na VV, ali su te iz krvi i nisu to te koje nama trebaju? Naime, nakon jedne biokemijske i jedne kiretaže, dodajem nažalost još jednu kiretažu...čekala sam 1uzv. da objavim trudnoću da ne dižem prašinu opet prerano, ali eto opet...Napravili smo prije kariograme, prošireni koag..., antifosfolipidna antitjela, nasljedne činbenike trombofilije, sve ok iako mi sad dr. na nalaz PAI homeozigot 5G kaže pa vi imate trombofiliju? Drugi tvrdi da nemam, pa sad ni to neznam? Inače sam bila na heparinu svejedno od transfera i pijem eutirox isto samo zbog držanja TSH nisko (0.25 je sad) i da dignemo FT4 jer je opet i pored tableta na samo 15, jer su antitg pokazali blagi rast( ref 40) kod mene 41 i to nisam još shvatila šta s tim...mislim da sam sad malo izletila pa da se vratim NK stanice one koje su nama bitne i šta još da molim kao pretragu (osim godina) ako tko zna i gdje? Hvala

----------


## bubekica

Mislim da mozes vaditi na rebru...

Jako mi je zao zbog gubitka  :Love:

----------


## Frćka

> Mislim da mozes vaditi na rebru...
> 
> Jako mi je zao zbog gubitka


Hvala  :Love: 
Da, pardon piše na početku ovo pdf-a Rebro, ali mi tvrde da to nisu one NK stanice koje su nama bitne?

----------


## mikipika32

Mislim da je moja prijateljica isla vaditi NK stanice u klinici za infektivne bolesti Fran Mihaljevic i nije se trebal narucivati. Da nike imala uputnicu platila bi 2100 kn.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bubekica

> Hvala 
> Da, pardon piše na početku ovo pdf-a Rebro, ali mi tvrde da to nisu one NK stanice koje su nama bitne?


Probaj u kb dubrava
http://www.kbd.hr/odjeli-zavodi-klinike/lab/pretrage/
Mozes ih nazvati ili poslati mail preko kontakt obrasca, meni su se brzo javili.

Ili mozda vinogradska?

----------


## bella77

Ja sam ih (nk stanice) svojevremeno radila na rebru... prije 5 godina.

----------


## Frćka

Ok, tnks svima, zvat ću sve redom. :Kiss: 
Niš mi više ni ne pada na pamet osim il sam pehista zbog godina il ovo s tim NK stanicama!

----------


## bubekica

Postoji li neko rjesenje ako su nk stanice u pitanju?

----------


## Frćka

> Postoji li neko rjesenje ako su nk stanice u pitanju?


Za sad sam dobila odgovor da je bolje u to ne zalazit jer nema smisla, i ako sam dobro shvatila ne, ali ja želim znat ako je to to! To onda mijenja i mogućnosti, pa da krenemo razmišljat što prije u drugom smjeru ili šta već...

----------


## Frćka

"Terapija IVIg-om, započeta tjedan dana prije transfera, može smiriti NKa, i smanjiti rizik od izostale implantacije".
Tako piše, kao postoji, ali ko s tim uopće bavi?

----------


## vatra86

Frćka mozda neke klinike van hrvatske bi bile pametnije. Da sam na tvom mjestu, nebi odustala nego trazila uzrok do kraja... Jos sam ti bila rekla da probas sa mikridelecijama Y kromisoma. Cudno mi je to da dodje do oplodnjevi implantacije a da se kasnije ne razvija. Ajd sretno ti zelim od srca!

----------


## bubekica

Frcka kakav je sgram?
Mislim da ivig nitko kod nas ne daje, daju evenutalno decortin, ali ne znam koliko bi to pomoglo.

----------


## drama_queen

Meni su također na sve nalaze uredne osim pai homozigot 5G svi potvrdili da je to nalaz za heparin ...Zagreb, Maribor i Rijeka svugdje isto mišljenje ...neovisno jedni o drugima

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Drama queen- i ja imam homozigot 5g a rečeno mi je da je to normalan nalaz? ??!? A ipak nije???? Na internetu sam tražila ali nigdje nije pisalo jasno što je uredno a što ne?!?? 

Molim vas brzi odgovor!  Upravo čekam konzultacije pa da imam argument za Heparin!

----------


## bubekica

I meni je receno da je homozigot 5g uredan nalaz.

----------


## drama_queen

ne znam cure, već sam ja pisala o tome i svi ste rekli da je to uredan nalaz ali ja ću u trudnoći na heparin zbog toga, tako u nalazu napisala dr na rebru,  potvrdila dva mpo doktora i privatno sam tražila mišljenje hematologice u Mariboru ...svi mi rekli isto

----------


## biserko

Mene taj PAI vise izludjuje. Moj nalaz je PAI 1 heterozigot 4G/5G, a ACE DD Homozigot. Jedan dr smatra kako to nije za terapiju, blaza mutacija, drugi kako je to uredan nalaz... vec sam to i otpisala a sad vidim da neke trudnice za ovu mutaciju ipak primaju heparin. Ja sam u prethodnoj trudnoci iz predostroznosti uzimala aspirin, ne zbog ovih nalaza, koje tada nisam ni imala, vec zbog dva pobacaja. Uopste ne znam kome vise da vjerujem u vezi s tim.

----------


## drama_queen

Ja sam nalaze dobila u 12 mjesecu lani, ono kako su meni to objasnili je ovako - nitko ne može dokazati da je taj PAI I kriv za to što se u mom slučaju dogodilo (vidi se u potpisu) no događa se da se sve više žena s problemima u trudnoći javlja koje imaju SAMO taj nalaz "loš" i da se taj PAI I do sad nije toliko uzimao u obzir no sad s obzirom na te nalaze u zadnje vrijeme ipak se i zbog njega daje heparin. Nije to trombofilija zbog koje se inače u živoru mora biti na tabletama no u trudnoći pogotovo kad je "povijest bolesti" niz neuspjelih trudnoća ipak se daje heparin. Ja sam sad na andolu da se organizam navikne i kad dođemo do trudnoće idem na heparin.
Iz razloga što nisam od ljekova nadala sam se da neću morati biti na inekcijama i zato sam i tražila ta pusta mišljena okolo ali svugdje sam došla do istog ...

----------


## biserko

Ali meni i dalje nije jasno kako mogu biti razlicita misljenja oko toga kakav se nalaz smatra normalnim? Homozigot, heterozigot, 5g/5g, 4g/5g?

----------


## drama_queen

Ne znam, meni iskreno nitko nije ni rekao da je to normalan nalaz, uvijek da to jest mutacija ...blaga ili ne ali da je mutacija.

----------


## Frćka

> Frćka mozda neke klinike van hrvatske bi bile pametnije. Da sam na tvom mjestu, nebi odustala nego trazila uzrok do kraja... Jos sam ti bila rekla da probas sa mikridelecijama Y kromisoma. Cudno mi je to da dodje do oplodnjevi implantacije a da se kasnije ne razvija. Ajd sretno ti zelim od srca!


Meni je isto čudno da se kod nas svaki put svaka js oplodila i opet ovako, na 1uzv.shock...tražit ću to sigurno kad se dr. vrati s bolovanja, zato i skupljam šta sve da tražim, još malo i imamo oproštajnu od HZZO-a pa da još iskoristim za kakve pretrage...Hvala takođe :Kiss:

----------


## Frćka

> Frcka kakav je sgram?
> Mislim da ivig nitko kod nas ne daje, daju evenutalno decortin, ali ne znam koliko bi to pomoglo.


MM ima normo...stalno, sad mu je bio malo lošiji, ništa jako...pa zato mi je i dr. nema smisla valjda, ali ja bi tako htjela znat...poslala sam upit u kb dubravu jer su me prebacivali telefonski...napišem šta saznam

----------


## Frćka

> I meni je receno da je homozigot 5g uredan nalaz.


Meni je jedan dr. ovo zaokružio bez puno objašnjena kakav je to nalaz, kao da to je nešto pa s,mo za heparin, drugi da je on pogriješio da je nalaz uredan, a sad treći:"Pa vi imate trombofiliju"! Ja sam već luda, a svugdje čitam da je to uredan nalaz...ja sam bila svejedno na heparinu, znači nema veze s ovim što mi se sad desilo, osim ako nije premala doza ova od 2500 IU za preventivu...ja imam definitvno problema s cirkulacijom i uvjek mi je zima, bez obzira na trombofiliju da ili ne...andol sam uzimala isto sve do bete i onda stala jer mi je dr. i tako rekao do transfera samo, a ja sam bila produžila malo... sad više neznam jesam li trebala nastavit i s andolom, dali je heparin zamjena za andol poslije ili su to dva različita segmenta pa treba uzimati istovremeno...uf ja bi samo da znam, ali ako oni neznaju...

----------


## drama_queen

meni je rečeno andol kao pripremu a kasnije kad čujemo srce da se kreće s heparinom

----------


## Frćka

Ma to je sve tapkanje u mraku i meni je rečeno... ja bi da mi kaže netko ko zna, ovo s andolom i heparinom kako gdje bez obzira na dijagnozu svako nešto izvali pa ako upali...ja bi da mi netko kaže to zato što...kod nekog dr. je andol priprema do, kod nekoga cijelo vrijeme, heparin od transfera, drugi viče ne tek od SA...a da se usporedimo nebi našle uzorak da skužimo zbok čega i kad šta...mene će to u ovom sistemu izludit više

----------


## drama_queen

Ja sam vjerovatno šašava ali meni je ovo čak zvučilo logično, andol razrijeđuje krv ...heparin također, s obzirom da se ne radi o teškoj trombofiliji uzima se andol, a s obzirom da naš HZZO heparin pokriva tek od KČS do tad se uzima andol a od tad heparin ...i tako će to kod mene ić ...možda ima drugih doktora koji misle drugačije a možda i ovisi o tome o kakvim se problemima radilo ...

----------


## Frćka

Čuj ja sam dobila heparin od transfera i kupovala sam ga, a hzzo bi mi ga dao tek od SA...to je po preporuci dr., zašto ja želim da mi netko točno kaže, mislim na dr., zašto jednoj ovako, drugoj onako, s istim tim dijagnozama ili bez njih uopće...to mene smeta, nisam ja tu da zaključujem i radim na svoju ruku iako se svodi sve na to i to znamo, ja bih htjela odgovore od dr. a ne gađanje pa šta bude...nemogu oni neznat pročitat nalaz na koji su nas poslali?!

----------


## drama_queen

To stoji ali mislim da to nije problem samo ovoga, čitajući forum vidim da se puno toga radi ovisno o doktoru, općenito postupci, transferi, FEt-ovi ...liječenja ...svaki dr radi po svome ...čije je ispravno ili ispravnije ili manje ispravno - ne znam ali je tako, na temelju čega određuju nisam nikad ulazila, nekako ja to gledam na način da su oni doktori, da znaju što rade, ja se raspitujem, pokušavam saznati što više. Mislim da ovo nije čista matematika gdje je 2+2=4 i odatle te razlike ali bilo bi mi fora sve te doktore staviti u jednu prostoriju i postaviti im pitanje, mislim da bi dobili puuuuuno različitih odgovora :D

----------


## Frćka

Ovo zadnje bi stvarno bilo zanimljivo...htjela sam bar sad napraviti kariotip ploda da vidim dal je stvarno možda peh pa ipak genetska greška, jedan dr.mi je dao tu ideju, drugi je rekao da je to nemoguće napraviti na tako malom plodu, pa bi se kao i amniocinteza onda radila ranije, treći je rekao da se ne radi jer je preskupo, a četvrta da ako vam damo uzorak ploda dok dođete do zg više ne vrijedi!? Mislim ne može mi niko reć da se ne raspitujem i šta dobijem? I dalje neznam dali se mogla napraviti ta pretraga pa nek bude pitanje za tu ako neko zna da ne budem više offtopic. 
Sve specijalci...ali opet sam nas odvela van pdf-a, ispričavam se

----------


## bubekica

5g/5g bi stvarno trebao biti uredan nalaz, kopala sam danas po svuda i raspitivala se i svugdje sam naisla na istu informaciju.

Mikrodelecije onda mislim mozes iskljuciti, kod njih ovisno koji krak y kromosoma zahvate bude jako los do ocajan sgram.

----------


## Frćka

> 5g/5g bi stvarno trebao biti uredan nalaz, kopala sam danas po svuda i raspitivala se i svugdje sam naisla na istu informaciju.
> 
> Mikrodelecije onda mislim mozes iskljuciti, kod njih ovisno koji krak y kromosoma zahvate bude jako los do ocajan sgram.


Baš si se potrudila, hvala ti!

----------


## bubekica

> Baš si se potrudila, hvala ti!


Np, zahvatila me tematika  :Smile: 
Naime ja imam 5g5g, svi drugi nalazi su uredni.
A mikrodelecije smo radili kad smo pokusavali otkriti uzrok muzevog ocajnog sgrama.

----------


## biserko

Uh Frćka, što mi je to sve poznato. Meni nakon trećeg spontanog nisu htjeli raditi analizu ploda jer mi je dr u privatnoj klinici gdje sam išla na kiretažu rekao kako za taj nalaz "smrt ploda treba biti svježa", a kod mene to vjerovatno nije tako i bla, bla... Jednostavno sam zaključila da mu se nije dalo, jer bi onda nalaz trebao slati na kliniku gdje se to radi. Nakon toga, moj ginekolog i još jedan dr su mi rekli kako to nije posve tačno i kako je ipak trebalo učiniti analizu. 
Što se tiče pai ja cijeloj vrijeme živim u uvjerenju da moj nalaz heterozigot 4g/5g zapravo nije uredan, moram naće nekoga ko će to pouzdano znati

----------


## Frćka

Što se tiče NK stanica i KB Dubrave ne vade ih...
A što se tiče opet PAI-1 5G- dva različita još odgovora:
Jedan da je to sasvim uredan nalaz i tko tvrdi drugačije ne razumije problematiku...a drugi van granica lijepe naše:
Što se tiče PAI -5 homozigotne forme, radi se tzv. trombofilnim mutacijama. Naime neki ljudi imaju veću sklonost ka stvaranju ugrušaka (dakle postoji forma homozigot i nešto lakša forma heterozigot). To jednostavno praktično znači da ostoji nešto malo veći rizik stvaranju ugrušaka krvi. Zbog toga se preporučuje primena heparinskih inekcija, dakle  niskomolekularni heparin (preparata kao što je  Clexane, Fragmin, Fraxiparin…).

Neki ljudi imaju nalaze na trombofilne mutacije negativne, što znači da vi u odnosu na njih imate nešto veću sklonost ka zgrušavanju krvi.
E pa sad se svodi sve na to kome vjerujete...

----------


## drama_queen

Hvala Frćka na iscrpnom odgovoru  :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

A šta nam vrijedi draga moja kad opet ništa neznamo.
Ovaj drugi odgovor sam kopirala doslovno sa maila...

----------


## drama_queen

Ja sam takav odgovor dobila i u nas i van granica

----------


## ljube

Frćka, žao mi je zbog još jedne kiretaže.  :Love: 

Što se tiče PAI-1 genotipova, postoje u populaciji tri genotipa, 5G/5G, 4G/5G i 4G/4G (zastupljenost im je vrlo blizu Hardy-Weinbergovoj ravnoteži, 0,25; 0,49; 0,26), razlikuju se po jednoj dušičnoj bazi (gvaninu) u promotorskoj regiji PAI-1 gena, umetanje ili brisanje jednog gvanina (G) u promotoru daje alel koji sadrži bilo 5 ili 4 uzastopna gvanina. Znači ta tri genotipa su moguće opcije, ne postoji četvrta opcija, pojedinci s alelom 4G obično imaju višu razinu PAI-1 u plazmi nego oni s 5G, a on je ključni regulator fibrinolize.

Bila sam negdje ranije postala link od Genosa, no evo i od stranog labosa:

http://www.mdl-labs.com/providers/tests/pai_1

Baci oko na Duićev doktorat (možda si ga već i proučila), imaš dio koji se dotiče NK stanica:

http://medlib.mef.hr/176/1/duic_z.pdf

----------


## Frćka

*Ljube* :Love: 
Čekam kad ćes se javit da staviš točku više na ovo! :Grin: 
Ma i ja stalno mislim da je to ok nalaz, napisala si ti i prije, ali se stalno ovako ubacuju odgovori sa strane i to ne od nekih dr. nego od onih u koje mi polažemo najveće nade pa me to frustrira i zbunjuje...
Dujić je i tu napisao da ove periferne NK stanice koje se vade kod nas, nisu iste kao i NK edometrija, to sam isto pročitala na nekom forumu da je on to i izjavio nekim curama, al još ću detaljnije...
Sad istražujem i kortikoide, bavi li se netko kod nas s tim? Čitam stare postove, ali ne spominje se to baš u zadnje vrijeme...Kome se obratit? Preventive rade, bez obzira na nalaze, Nk stanice, razna antitjela štitnjače, fosfolipidna... uvest i to pa kud puklo da puklo, intralipide isto možda?

----------


## mare41

Zasto kb dubrava za nk st? Radit ce na jesen, a rade rebro, merkur i zarazna, iako je o njima sve gore receno

----------


## ljube

> Sad istražujem i kortikoide, bavi li se netko kod nas s tim? Čitam stare postove, ali ne spominje se to baš u zadnje vrijeme...Kome se obratit? Preventive rade, bez obzira na nalaze, Nk stanice, razna antitjela štitnjače, fosfolipidna... uvest i to pa kud puklo da puklo, intralipide isto možda?


Frćka, meni osim R.-a nitko drugi kod nas ne pada na pamet, mislim svi ostali odmahnut će rukom na sam spomen intralipida (vrlo vjerojatno i on, al uvijek ga se može priupitati za mišljenje  :Smile: ), dok je bio u Petrovoj na specijalizaciji susreo se s LIT-om i IVIG-om (koji je kasnije napušten i zamijenjen infuzijom intralipida).

Ako se dobro sjećam naša forumašica njanja (valjda sam pogodila nick) je u Austriji u postupcima koristila infuzije.

Propisati kortiće nakon transfera (ili od prvog dana stimulacije/pripreme za FET) može bilo koji mpo-ovac, niti je to neki dugi period uzimanja, niti su to tu neke turbo doze u pitanju.

----------


## Twinolina

e čitam vas i pol toga ne razumijem, svaka čast koliko ste ušle u problematiku! na kraju krajeva, i sama sam takva i sve što imam ili nemam proučavam dok ne shvatim. sad ako ima koja dobra duša da mi pojasni značenje pozitivnih Anti TG antitijela u odnosu na trudnoću. moja mpo dr veli da to nema veze. pazimo na hormone štitnjače i TSH i to je to. inače, uz to imam i povišene CIC (cirkulirajući imunokompleksi IgG i IgM) te povišeni ukupni IgE iako je prick negativan. na te mi nalaze svi odmahuju rukom a nikako otić imunologici jer sam u međuvremenu išla na MPO i ostala u drugom stanju pa sad ne vidim smisao...u biti radi tog sam i išla k imunologu da vidim jel sve ok obzirom da sam imala urtikarije skoro pa svaki dan (otkako sam na euthyroxu i pila selen i e vit za ta antitijela više nemam!). sorry na podužem postu.

----------


## Frćka

Ljube, hvala na strpljivim odgovorima. Znam da se desi da na ista pitanja odgovaraš po ko zna koji put, zato štoviše, hvala još jednom! Sad znam bar gdje kopat dalje, a da ne gušim temu...
Twinolina, ja sam čisti laik koji čita i čita kao i većina nas, ali onda izgubljena u moru novih informacija i dezinformacija pokušavam od onih koji znaju dobiti odgovor...
Mare41, hvala, znam gdje se vade NK stanice jer je ovdje svugdje na forumu ljepo napisano (Rebro i ostali), pokušavala sam doznat tko vadi ne NK stanice iz periferne krvi, nego iz endometrija, zato je Bubekica spomenula KB Dubravu, ali oni ne vade uopće, Rebro i ostali samo NK iz krvi...e sad kao što dr.Dujić tvrdi da te nas ne zanimaju, nego one iz endometrija, a i na samom forumu roda imunologija gdje je sve lijepo objašnjeno i o heparinu, anti...piše da se te NK stanice vade samo u nekim laboratorijima u SAD...to je ono što sam čitala, a to je ono gdje se mi laici gubimo...dali da vadim ove NK stanice ako uopće nisu to one bitne ili sam se ja izgubila u moru onda dezinformacija...

----------


## Frćka

Pardon, izgubila i u moru informacija da se ne shvati pogrešno, pa na kraju imam dezinformaciju...

----------


## mare41

Ne trebaju te iz krvi, citala sam prije o tome, nema terapije da i treba, bar ne kod nas

----------


## nivesa

Kaj su NK stanice???

----------


## mare41

Meni je sher odgovorio da treba lit jer da je sigurno u pitanju odbacivanje pa..

----------


## mare41

E da, u svakom postupku sam bila na korticima, osim u dobitnom, nisam vjerovala da ce uspjet pa sam ih htjela izbjeci, al to su i tako male doze

----------


## Frćka

> Kaj su NK stanice???


Ako smijem neke samo linkove staviti, bolje da ja ne objašnjavat, ko zna šta bi to na kraju ispalo :Smile: 
http://www.roda.hr/article/read/imunologija
http://www.beta.hr/vise/neplodnost/i...neplodnosti-14

----------


## Frćka

> Ne trebaju te iz krvi, citala sam prije o tome, nema terapije da i treba, bar ne kod nas


Ja sam nekako zabrijala na to, hvatam se za slamku, htjela bi otkrit problem
Onda mogu zaboravit na to i samo možda dodat kortikoide malo i zbog malo povišenih Anti tg i sumje na imunologiju općenito i to je sve...nemam više ideja
Hvala, vidit ćemo šta kažu onda dr., a šta mogu i sama

----------


## ljube

Frćka, evo još malo dr.Shera (jednog dana kad skupimo novčeke nas dvije ćemo skoknuti do njega u New Jersey na jedne konzultacije  :Wink: ), 
i za Twinolinu dio (u principu kako kaže tvoja dr. pratiti TSH i fT4):

"The antithyroid antibodies (antimicrosomal and/or antithyroglobulin antibodies) do not cause the problem. They act as markers pointing to an underlying immunologic implantation problem that occurs when NKa or T-cell activation is present."

http://haveababy.com/causes-of-infer...on-dysfunction

----------


## nivesa

> Ako smijem neke samo linkove staviti, bolje da ja ne objašnjavat, ko zna šta bi to na kraju ispalo
> http://www.roda.hr/article/read/imunologija
> http://www.beta.hr/vise/neplodnost/i...neplodnosti-14


Hvala!!!

----------


## nivesa

Procitala sam , doduse ne bas sve ali onaj dio koji me zanimao. S obzirom na moje 2 neuspjele t (prva je navodno zbog infarkta posteljice) u kojima sam primala heparin od pocetka zbog trombofilije i hemoliticke anemije pitam se da li je moguce da mm i ja jednostavno ne mozemo imat zajednicko djete? On ima curicu iz prvog braka. Mouda smo kao kombinacija "losi" ?

----------


## Twinolina

¸Ljube hvala ti na trudu, bacam se na proučavanje teksta, a ovo što si citirala me uvelike umiruje jer, eto, ja nisam do sad imala problema sa implantacijom, dapače, prvi put et 2 blastice - obje se primile, a sad et 1 osmostaničnog koji se primio plus prirodno jedan koji se "desio". mislila sam možda mogu li ti nalazi utjecati na daljnji tijek trudnoće...a spomenute hormone moja dr upravo tražila, za dva dana joj nosim nalaze na uvid.

----------


## mare41

Nivesa, to sto spominjes se prije gledalo kroz hla kompaticilnost i odbaceno kao nevazno

----------


## nivesa

Zasto me onda uporno pile sa kariogramom i nekim pretragama kojim ne znam ni ime ? Imam jako izrazen PCOS i po dr iz Petrove ja ne mogu ostvarit t bez MPO.a ja sam 2 puta spontano ostala t?? Kuzim da moja hem.anemija stvara pomutnju jer je jako rjetka kod odraslih osoba. Ali iznesu zene t i sa gorim dijagnozama. Vi ste prosle sve i svasta pa me zanima da li imate savjet koju pretragu jos osim kariograma imam kao opciju??? Izuzem stitnjace Lac acl i takvih jer sam to obavila...

----------


## bubekica

Kariogram forsiraju da bi eliminirali kromosomske greske kao faktor.
Za drugo ti ne znam odgovor...

----------


## sushi

nivesa... jesi li pokušala pitati svog mpo dr. čemu služe preporučene pretrage u tvom slučaju?

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Ja sam nekako zabrijala na to, hvatam se za slamku, htjela bi otkrit problem
> Onda mogu zaboravit na to i samo možda dodat kortikoide malo i zbog malo povišenih Anti tg i sumje na imunologiju općenito i to je sve...nemam više ideja
> Hvala, vidit ćemo šta kažu onda dr., a šta mogu i sama


I ja sam svojevremeno brijala na te NK stanice, nisam nikad išla to vaditi jer raspitujući se tu po forumu nitko u HR nije primio tu IVIG terapiju i onda čemu uopće to dokazivati. Znam jednu forumašicu iz Amerike više ne piše na forumu (Pino) ali bila je na toj terapiji nakon nekoliko neuspješnih IVF-a a onda je poslije zatrudnila bez toga čini mi se i bez IVF i to još 2 put.
Tako da nekako mislim kako je ipak bila stvar u dobrom embriju.

----------


## nivesa

> nivesa... jesi li pokušala pitati svog mpo dr. čemu služe preporučene pretrage u tvom slučaju?


Odustala sam od mpo jer sam ostala spontanont. T je zavrsila tragedijom a ja otisla iz Petrove i totalno zapostavila i nalaze i sve...sad samo strpljivo cekam kariogram i razg.tam sa dr.

----------


## sushi

> Zasto me onda uporno pile sa kariogramom i nekim pretragama kojim ne znam ni ime ? Imam jako izrazen PCOS i po dr iz Petrove ja ne mogu ostvarit t bez MPO.a ja sam 2 puta spontano ostala t?? Kuzim da moja hem.anemija stvara pomutnju jer je jako rjetka kod odraslih osoba. Ali iznesu zene t i sa gorim dijagnozama. Vi ste prosle sve i svasta pa me zanima da li imate savjet koju pretragu jos osim kariograma imam kao opciju??? Izuzem stitnjace Lac acl i takvih jer sam to obavila...





> Odustala sam od mpo jer sam ostala spontanont. T je zavrsila tragedijom a ja otisla iz Petrove i totalno zapostavila i nalaze i sve...sad samo strpljivo cekam kariogram i razg.tam sa dr.


nivesa  :Smile:  

što se savjeta s foruma tiče, ovdje možeš saznati samo informacije koje su dobivene iz vlastitog - pacijentskog iskustva cura i informacije koje su skupljale sa svih strana ako su se (nažalost) zadržale dugo u mpo priči. nitko od forumašica ti ne može tumačiti odluke tvog liječnika za tvoj specifični slučaj, ali možeš (i imaš pravo na to) sama pitati svog liječnika slijedeći put kad odeš na konzultacije.

što se kariograma i ostalih pretraga nakon ponavljajućih pobačaja tiče, postoje teme na pdf prije začeća (npr. http://forum.roda.hr/threads/76022-P...-poba%C4%8Daja), ovdje se više piše o mpo liječenju i postupcima...

ako se niste i ne planirate se odlučiti za mpo liječenje, svejedno uvijek možeš otići na konzultacije subspecijalistu humane reprodukcije (recimo u neku drugu kliniku, ako niste bili zadovoljni Petrovom) i pitati o tvom slučaju, pretragama i razlozima. u svakom slučaju nadam se da ćete uskoro uspjeti i da ćeš naći liječnika koji ti paše, nisu baš svi tako grozni  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Dr sam nasla (dr. Tuckar) ali nije za mpo... a koji mpo ce me primit sa spontanim t?  Sad cu pricekat nalaze pa vidjet kaj i kam dalje.

----------


## sushi

> koji mpo ce me primit sa spontanim t?  Sad cu pricekat nalaze pa vidjet kaj i kam dalje.


primit će te svaki. i nemogućnost iznošenja trudnoće je njihova domena. sretno!

----------


## Frćka

*Ljube* evo počela sam skupljati! :Wink: 
*Mala Mimi* htjela sam ih izvaditi da znam jer da mi se to pokazalo kao problem, onda se opcije mjenjaju. Ali kako mare41 kaže, ove koje se vade kod nas nisu te koje su nama bitne, pa tu očigledno moja ideja da bi to mogao biti moj problem staje...
Teško mi je prihvatiti ideju da je svaki put bio problem u kvaliteti embrija, baš sam onda žešći pehista...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Frćka žao mi je što ti se to sve desilo, sigurno ti nije lako. Jesi probala dosad sa kortićima?
Ja bih na tvom mjestu otišla i kod nekog privatnika po mišljenje pa možda netko drugi bude imao još koju ideju

----------


## Frćka

> Frćka žao mi je što ti se to sve desilo, sigurno ti nije lako. Jesi probala dosad sa kortićima?
> Ja bih na tvom mjestu otišla i kod nekog privatnika po mišljenje pa možda netko drugi bude imao još koju ideju


 :Love:  Nisam, tek sam sad nakon svega naletila i na njih pa sad čitam i proučavam i pitam :Smile: . Već tu nešto dogovoram i pregovaram, pa ćemo vidjet ko ima kakvu ideju...uzimala bi bilo šta :Sad:

----------


## žužy

> Teško mi je prihvatiti ideju da je svaki put bio problem u kvaliteti embrija, baš sam onda žešći pehista...


Znam kako ti je...  :Sad:  :Love:  A jedan dr je baš to meni rekao,da nije do mene več do greške ploda. Svaki put? Ma...

----------


## Frćka

*Žužy* :Love:  nama dvjema je slično nažalost, sve su to bile trudnoće na samom početku, zato mi je su mi i pale na pamet NK stanice, u kombinaciji s onim što već imam, malo povišene antiTG (što već pokazuje da moj imunološki sustav napada mene, ako sam to dobro shvatila, odnosno štitnu žljezdu), na heparinu sam što se tiče ostalog preventivno i tako bila, bar ovaj put...
Prvo pomislim moram popravit imunološki sustav, a onda ne, nego srušit ga...

----------


## žužy

*Frćka*,meni je moja endo. rekla da imam promjenjenu štitnjaču (na uzv) i da to upučuje na autoimunu bo,i ja se več poveselila da sam konačno možda našla "nešto",ali su krvni nalazi bili ok.. ATG: 15,0 kU/L...ATPO: 28,0 kU/L, a TSH nakon zadnjeg spontanog mi je bio 1,54.

----------


## Frćka

A *Žužy* sve se mi pitamo kako, zašto, zbog čega...i ja sam se zadnji put ulovila kao ok malo štitnjača, tu je i heparin, super, ajd idemo do kraja sto posto...i eto opet :Sad:

----------


## xavii

Pozz cure, radila sam nalaze nedavno i neke mi vrijednosti nisu ok, al ne kuzim se dovoljno u to pa bih vas molila da mi malo protumacite. Ugl LAC mi je pozitivan 1.52, INR 0,88 (2.0-3.5) pise preporuka za praćenje OAT, APTV omjer 0,7 L (0.8-1.2), APTV 22.2 s (22-33). Ostali koje sam radila PV, fibrinogen, antitrombin, IgM, IgG, proteini C i S i homocistein su u okviru ref. vrijednosti. Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Pčelica84

Može li informacija...Gdje se u ZG rade privatno NK stanice i kolika je cijena? Hvalaaa

----------


## nivesa

Probaj u Batesu ili poliklinika Beta. Oni vecinom sve imaju. Nisam sigurna za NK stanice. Progooglaj  :Wink:  nazoves i pitas najbolje

----------


## mikipika32

Nk stanice se rade u zaraznoj i bez uputnice se placaju 2000kn. Nalaz isti dan. Za privatni laboratorij neznam.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nivesa

Mozda onda mozes dobit i uputnicu!  :Wink:

----------


## Pčelica84

Ja sam iz BiH, tako da ne mogu raditi na uputnicu. Ali je preskupo, 2000 kn  :Sad: 
U Banja Luci se radi u privatnom laboratoriju, i košta 103 km, odnosno malo manje od 400 kn. nego je problem što se rade samo srijedom, a ja neću kroz BL prolaziti tada, pa kontala ako su slične cijene, da uradim u ZG, kada budeem išla na konsultacije. Ali sam se iznenadila kolika je razlika u cijeni.
Hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## mare41

Jel neko radio nk privatno za 2000  kn? Zanima me nalaz

----------


## xavii

> Pozz cure, radila sam nalaze nedavno i neke mi vrijednosti nisu ok, al ne kuzim se dovoljno u to pa bih vas molila da mi malo protumacite. Ugl LAC mi je pozitivan 1.52, INR 0,88 (2.0-3.5) pise preporuka za praćenje OAT, APTV omjer 0,7 L (0.8-1.2), APTV 22.2 s (22-33). Ostali koje sam radila PV, fibrinogen, antitrombin, IgM, IgG, proteini C i S i homocistein su u okviru ref. vrijednosti. Hvala


itko ista? :please:

----------


## neobična

Pozdrav, nakon drugog spontanog  :Crying or Very sad:  (imam već jedno dijete) krenula sam na pretrage. Nalaz ploda još nije gotov ali sumnja se na omfalocelu. Kako imam proširene vene na lijevoj nozi (i čak jednu neuspjelu operaciju te noge iza sebe) i stvaraju mi se trombi na toj nozi (srećom ne u dubokim venama) ginekologica me poslala na ove pretrage FIBRINOGEN D-DIMEERI KKS PROTEIN C PROTEIN S APTV LAC ACL AT III (to je na jednoj uputnici) i FAKTOR V FAKTOR II MTHFR ACE ( to je na drugoj uputnici). Možete li mi reći da li je to dosta za istražiti eventualnu trombolifiju i ako je netko od vas bio na ovoj pretrazi u Splitu, gdje treba ići i koliko se čeka.
 Također idem i na color doppler noge i još na neke pretrage (tipa kariogram...), a pogledala bi i štitnjaču, muža poslala na spermiogram i bris...
Voljela bih da mi se javi neko iz Splita ili okolice tko je prošao kroz to, da razmijenimo iskustva, npr. da li je neke stvari bolje raditi privatno i gdje, koliko se čeka, gdje je šta... :Unsure: , hvala puno

----------


## nivesa

Mogu ti reci samo da su navedene pretrage dovoljne za otkrivanje trombofilije jel ces po njima vidjeti kakve mutacije imas. I prema tome ces dobiti terapiju.
Ne znam kako funkcionira u Splitu ali u Zg se dosta ceka za neke pretrage jer je velika guzva za sve. Ili su neorganizirani.

----------


## xavii

Ja sam radila većinu tih pretraga u st, osim d-dometa i MTHFR, ne trebaš se narucivati, nalazi su mi bili gotovi za 5 dana. Samo se protein c i s čekaju duže, do 3 tjedna al su mi valjda ubrzali i to jer sam radila predoperativne pretrage u isto vrijeme.

----------


## neobična

*xavii* hvala puno, ginek. kaže da pričekam još 10 dana bar, prošlo je 10-ak dana od induciranog, pa da onda idem to izvaditi, da bi sada vrijednosti mogle biti poremećene zbog trudnoće...a ja bi najrađe sve to odmah sutra...

----------


## nivesa

Xavii za 5 dana???? Selim u Split!!!!!

----------


## neobična

Pozdrav, prije 20-ak dana imala sam inducirani pobačaj jer je djetetu srce stalo u 16.tjednu trudnoće. 
Patohistološki nalaz ploda još nije gotov, ali gotov je nalaz posteljice pa bi vas molila ako tko zna da mi ga protumači: 
Materijal je posteljica vel. 10X7X2 cm, marginalne insercije pupkovine duljine 4,5 cm, koja dijelom prolazi kroz ovoje. Uputna dijagnoza:Missed ab. hbd 16+4. Mikroskopski većinu resica čine nezrele intermedijarne posteljične resice, unutar strome fokalno vidljive inkluzije trofoblasta. Vidljiv je obilniji inter i intravilozni fibrin, a koji na više mjesta sadržava manje nakupine granulocita. Vide se i veće tzv. "stem resice" sa početnom pregradnjom krvnih žila (smrt ploda in utero?). Navedene resice u cijelosti fibrozirane strome, na više mjesta se na decidui nalaze naslage krvi. Unutar decidue raspršeni limfociti. Vidljivo je i naglašeno pupanje sinciciotrofblasta, uz fokalne kalcifikate. Ovoji prožeti krvlju, pupkovina bez bitnijih promjena. INTERVILLOSITIS ACUTA. 
Suprug i ja smo oboje naručeni na kariogram 15.06., ja sam danas vadila krv za proširene pretrage za trombofiliju (nalazi za 10-15 dana), planiram napraviti i TORCH i sve šta ide...
Da li nalaz posteljice ukazuje na poremećaj zgrušavanja krvi, meni se čini da da?
Citogenetički nalaz ploda nije u potpunosti gotov, ali iz onog šta je gotovo rečeno mi je da uzrok nije kromosomski, patohistološki nalaz ploda također još nije gotov.
Napominjem da sam spontani pobačaj imala i pred nešto manje od dvije godine (u 8.tjednu otkriveno je da je srce stalo pretpostavlja se u 6.tjednu)

Imam i jako proširene vene lijeve noge (i operaciju iste noge koja nije uspjela iza sebe), stvaraju mi se trombi površinskih vena, pogotovo u trudnoći, a nakon induciranog pobačaja imala sam veliku upalu vena koja sad polako prolazi. Sutra idem na color doppler vena i prekosutra na pregled kod vaskularnog kirurga (razmišljam o ponovnoj operaciji...)
Oprostite šta sam ovoliko razdužila...pozdrav

----------


## mikipika32

Nisam strucnjak ali ovo ukazuje na guscu krv i iduci puta obavezan niskomolekularni heparin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## neobična

Hvala na brzom odgovoru, proguglala sam malo ovo intervillositis acuta i to ukazuje više na neku infekciju (spominje se listerija, zlatni stafilokok...), ja sam radila briseve na početku trudnoće i bili su ok, a i urinokultura je bila sterilna...iskreno, ne znam šta bi mi bilo draže (iako je sve užasno) da je uzrok trombofilija ili infekcija...nema druge nego čekati nalaz phd ploda i rezultate pretraga za trombofiliju...a pitati ću ginek. uputnicu i za TORCH.
Užasno me živcira šta ne razumijem nalaz posteljice, šta su inkluzije trofoblasta, šta inter i intravilozni fibrin sa nakupnama granulocita, šta fibrozirana stroma , šta decidua sa raspršenim limfocitima...šta pupanje sinciciotrofblaste i fokalni kalcifikati... :cupakosu:

----------


## Bananka

Bok cure,
da li se uputnica za trombofiliju dobije od soc.gin. ili me ona mora slati kod hematologa pa da me on šalje na pretrage?
Da li znate što točno mora pisati na uputnici za trombofiliju? Da li to ima veze s MTHFR? Ama bas nist ne kuzim u tom dijelu.
MPO Dr. mi je napisao da napravim i homocisetin i B12 u krvi .

----------


## Inesz

Bananka, 
tvoj mpo dr je tražio homocistein i B12. Tu uputnicu ti može dati tvoj primarni ginekolog. Za B12 znam da se u zadnje vrijeme može napraviti na Rebru (prizemlje zelene zgrade). 
Kako vidim,  tvoj mpo nije tražio analizu ostalih  biokemijksih parametara (veliki koagulogram, protien C, protein S, antifosfolipidna antitijela...) i gentskih faktora trombofilije (analiza lokusa gena na pozicijama Faktor V Leiden, PAI-I, Faktor II. MTHFR i drugo).

Uputnicu za veliki koagulogram ti može dati tvoj obiteljski liječnik i primarni ginekolog.

----------


## Bananka

Hvala Inesz! Ja sam pitala svog dr.da li bi mogla napraviti nalaze na trombofiliju pa je odg.na mail da moze i da usput jos napravim  i homocistein i b12 u krvi.

----------


## mona22

cure jel mi može netko ovo objasnit

P-PV(udjel)  1,42(>70)
P-PV(INR)     0,8(2,0-3,5)

inače na terapiji sam clexanom

----------


## mona22

> cure jel mi može netko ovo objasnit
> 
> P-PV(udjel)  1,42(>70)
> P-PV(INR)     0,8(2,0-3,5)
> 
> inače na terapiji sam clexanom


sad vidim nije >70 vec >0.70

----------


## eryngium

> cure jel mi može netko ovo objasnit
> 
> P-PV(udjel)  1,42(>70)
> P-PV(INR)     0,8(2,0-3,5)
> 
> inače na terapiji sam clexanom


INR, laički rečeno, označava razrjeđenost krvi.
Ovaj ref.interval je za ljude na terapiji martefarinom i sl. gdje se krv treba konkretno razrijediti. 
Normalni interval za ljude koji nisu na nikakvoj terapiji je 0,8-1,2. 
Doza Clexana koju propisuju u postupcima (obično 0,2-0,4) nije terapijska nego prevencijska pa ne može djelovati na vrijednost INRa. Iako bi ti, po meni, vrijednost trebala biti više oko 1 nego baš na donjoj granici. Kontaktiraj svog hematologa ili mpo-ovca koji ti je propisao Clexan pa vidi što će ti reći. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mona22

> INR, laički rečeno, označava razrjeđenost krvi.
> Ovaj ref.interval je za ljude na terapiji martefarinom i sl. gdje se krv treba konkretno razrijediti. 
> Normalni interval za ljude koji nisu na nikakvoj terapiji je 0,8-1,2. 
> Doza Clexana koju propisuju u postupcima (obično 0,2-0,4) nije terapijska nego prevencijska pa ne može djelovati na vrijednost INRa. Iako bi ti, po meni, vrijednost trebala biti više oko 1 nego baš na donjoj granici. Kontaktiraj svog hematologa ili mpo-ovca koji ti je propisao Clexan pa vidi što će ti reći. 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


u srijedu idem na kontrolu a moja doktorica na gd pa me zanima da li to može utjecati negativno na trudnoću i da li će mi onda smanjivati ili povećavati dozu pošto sam dobila u uputnicu za nove inekcije pa da pričekam tih par dana....sori nova sam u ovome jer još ih nikad nisam koristila tako dugo ....bilo bi do bete i to je to

----------


## eryngium

> u srijedu idem na kontrolu a moja doktorica na gd pa me zanima da li to može utjecati negativno na trudnoću i da li će mi onda smanjivati ili povećavati dozu pošto sam dobila u uputnicu za nove inekcije pa da pričekam tih par dana....sori nova sam u ovome jer još ih nikad nisam koristila tako dugo ....bilo bi do bete i to je to


Kad kreneš s heparinom ne možeš samo tako prestati ili preskakati terapiju. Njega bi trebalo koristiti kontinuirano, svaki dan u dozi koja je propisana prema nalazima krvi (a INR i nije neki pokazatelj djelovanja terapije). Doza se po potrebi može povećavati ili smanjivati ali ne znam ni za jednu koja je tijekom trudnoće prestala s pikanjem pa makar i na par dana. Na koji način bi prestanak korištenja na par dana mogao djelovati na trudnoću zaista ne bih znala niti bi riskirala da saznam. Na tvome mjestu bih nastavila s dozom s kojom sam krenula i pričekala pregled pa porazgovarala s liječnikom.

----------


## mona22

> Kad kreneš s heparinom ne možeš samo tako prestati ili preskakati terapiju. Njega bi trebalo koristiti kontinuirano, svaki dan u dozi koja je propisana prema nalazima krvi (a INR i nije neki pokazatelj djelovanja terapije). Doza se po potrebi može povećavati ili smanjivati ali ne znam ni za jednu koja je tijekom trudnoće prestala s pikanjem pa makar i na par dana. Na koji način bi prestanak korištenja na par dana mogao djelovati na trudnoću zaista ne bih znala niti bi riskirala da saznam. Na tvome mjestu bih nastavila s dozom s kojom sam krenula i pričekala pregled pa porazgovarala s liječnikom.


neznam zbog čega si zaključila da bi mogla prestat sa terapijom naravno da ne...možda zato što sam napisala da nebi isla po drugu mjesecnu dozu ali ne iz razloga da bi prekinula jer još imam inekcija za par dana nego da nebi podigla lijekove a on mi promijeni dozu i onda ....

----------


## eryngium

> neznam zbog čega si zaključila da bi mogla prestat sa terapijom naravno da ne...možda zato što sam napisala da nebi isla po drugu mjesecnu dozu ali ne iz razloga da bi prekinula jer još imam inekcija za par dana nego da nebi podigla lijekove a on mi promijeni dozu i onda ....


Da, zato sam skužila da bi prestala s terapijom.  :Wink:  Sorry.  :škartoc: 
Ne vjerujem da će ti mijenjati terapiju jer su ti vrijednosti protrombinskog vremena i INR-a u biti ok. Još ako su ti ostale vrijednosti koagulograma dobre mislim da možeš slobodno podići iduću dozu lijekova. Možda samo da za svaki slučaj usput pitaš u ljekarni da li je moguće napraviti zamjenu ako ti se ipak promijeni doza.  :Unsure:

----------


## Optimist

Curke, gdje se sve može vaditi homocistein? Da prije pretrage prestanem piti folate i B 12? Ako da, koliko dugo treba proci od prestanka pijenja do vadjenja krvi? Tnx!

----------


## antonija15

homocistein se vadi na Vuk Vrhovcu,ostale bolnice ga ne rade,a što se tiče folata i b 12 nisam ti sigurna ali mislim da nema veze dal piješ ili ne

----------


## Bananka

Optimist, jedino možeš vaditi na VV homocistein nigdje drugdje (tako mi je receno). Ja sam vadila homocistein na VV 21.07. i 30.07. dobila nalaz na kućnu adresu.

Mozda moze netko prokomentirati:
Homocistein je 9.1 (3.7-13.9)

Hvala!

----------


## Optimist

Hvala, cure!

Bila sam kod hematologinje na Rebru pa mi je dala internu uputnicu (moja gin mi je dala D1 uputnicu) da kod njih izvadim dodatne pretrage, među njima i homocistein, tako da ga rade i tamo, ali možda samo ako zatraži njihov liječnik.

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Cure moje drage...trebam malu pomoć. Dobila sam popis pretraga koje moram napraviti , a znam da Vas je većina to već radila
pa da mi kažete di se što vadi, jer danas idem po uputnice pa da znam svom gin. reći .
Znači moram raditi:
-protein C, protein S, AT3, fll, FV Leiden, homocistein, PAI-I, LAC , aCL, dali se to vadi bilo koji dan ciklusa??
Unaprijed se zahvaljujem na odgovoru.

----------


## nivesa

Ja sam neke radila u Vinogradskoj ovaj Lac i aCL u Petrovoj 3. 
Tamo vecinu mozes obavit i najbolje ti je otic tamo i narucit se.

----------


## antonija15

ja sam radila homocistein na vuk vrhovcu(navodno se smo tamo radi),a sve ostalo u vinogradskoj

----------


## hulija

Ja jos ovih imunoloskih nisam ih uradila  tada kad sam isla na imunologiji sta kako treba dali da prekidam sa terapijom rekli su mi da treba i seroloskih da radim kakve su to ispitivanja zasto se rade  oni

----------


## cvijetic555

Zenice, gdje je najbolje napravit kariotip i analizu Y-kromosoma na mikrodelecije? Da se ne ceka dugo na red a i da se nalazi ne cekaju predugo. Stalno treba neke nove pretrage obavljati i bojim se da gubimo uzasno puno vremena s tim cekanjima.

----------


## miuta821

Cvjetic555 i mi smo cekali Godinu dana radi nalaze .mm na rebro je bio za te nalaze.kromozom y nakon mijesec dana dobili nalaz a kariogram mi smo dosta cekali.sretno

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Bok cure  :Bye:   Evo danas sam dobila dio nalaza koje sam radila pa me zanima ( a znam da Vi sve znate ) 
jel to sve ok. Kod dr idem tek u 11 mj. pa sam nestrpljiva :
-homocistein 13,8
-FII ,genotip G/G, HOMOZIGOT DIVLJEG TIPA
-FV LEIDEN, genotip G/G, HOMOZIGOT DIVLJEG TIPA
-PAI-1, genotip 5G/4G, HETEROZIGOT.
Unaprijed hvala na odgovoru   :Kiss:

----------


## sweety

> Bok cure   Evo danas sam dobila dio nalaza koje sam radila pa me zanima ( a znam da Vi sve znate ) 
> jel to sve ok. Kod dr idem tek u 11 mj. pa sam nestrpljiva :
> -homocistein 13,8
> -FII ,genotip G/G, HOMOZIGOT DIVLJEG TIPA
> -FV LEIDEN, genotip G/G, HOMOZIGOT DIVLJEG TIPA
> -PAI-1, genotip 5G/4G, HETEROZIGOT.
> Unaprijed hvala na odgovoru


FII i FV su ti ok.
PAI-1 ti je polovičan, znači imaš samo jednu granu +.

Samo ne znam zašto ti je Homocistein toliki.
Jesi vadila MTHFR 677 i 1298?

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Sto znaci polovičan? ? Ove druge nalaze jos cekam nisu jos gotovi.

----------


## hulija

Ja sad cekam imunoloski rez  treba da bude gotov za 7 dana iako bude sve ok krecem u novi ivf postupak

----------


## hulija

Inace ja imam mthfr c677t heterozigot i vec uzimam aspirin 100 folna kis i b kompleks i sada onaj imunolog  mi je rekao da nije ispitan mthfr a 1298c i rekao mi je da treba da ga ispitam ali moj ivf gin je rekao da ne treba jer vec uzimam terapija

----------


## eryngium

> Sto znaci polovičan? ? Ove druge nalaze jos cekam nisu jos gotovi.


PAI 4G/5G je blaga mutacija koja znači umjereno pojačanu aktivnost proteina. To u prijevodu znači umjereno veći rizik od stvaranja ugrušaka.

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Aha ,hvala cure na odgovorima. Eryngium jel možda znaš dali je nalaz homocisteina koji mi iznosi
13,8 ok? Ovi svi ostali nalazi će mi biti gotovi tek za mj.dana što bi značilo da kod dr idem tek u 12 mj..
a tko će izdržat do tada biti u neznanju  :Undecided:

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Evo u međuvremenu mi stigo još jedan nalazi koji kaže:
-ANTITROMBIN (AT)- 96,5
-PROTEIN C (PC) -128
-PROTEIN S (PS)- 74, i to je sve u granici normale koliko bi se dalo zaključit po ref.intervalima.
Iskreno nekako sam očekivala da će mi nalazi ukazivati na trombof. primat ću inekcije i sve će biti ok
tj. možda mi postupak uspije. Tj. mislila sam možda zato nije uspjelo ovih 6 puta ...

----------


## eryngium

> Aha ,hvala cure na odgovorima. Eryngium jel možda znaš dali je nalaz homocisteina koji mi iznosi
> 13,8 ok? Ovi svi ostali nalazi će mi biti gotovi tek za mj.dana što bi značilo da kod dr idem tek u 12 mj..
> a tko će izdržat do tada biti u neznanju


Već ti je sweety odgovorila da je previsok. Mislim da je gornja granica nešto iznad 11 (ako je vrijednost u mikromol/L) ali nisam se toliko s njim bavila.
Jesi li radila mutacije MTHFR 677 i 1298?

----------


## dalmatinka1983

To mi dr.nije dao da vadim.

----------


## eryngium

Tu imaš temu pa malo prouči. 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/85418-M...koja-nedostaje
Obično se kod pretraga za genetske faktore trombofilije rade i MTHFR mutacije.

----------


## tanatana

Cure, da li je koja od vas koristila infuzije intralipida?

----------


## sara79

Za informaciju ako nekome bude trebalo.
Hematolog me salje na pretrage: leukogram citoloski, AP u leukocitima, homocistein, protein c i protein s.

Rebro radi: homocistein, protein c i protein s.
Broj tel. 2367-262
Nije potrebno narucivanje.

Rebro radi i leukogram citoloski i AP u leukocitima. odjel citologija
Broj tel. 2388-283
Nije potrebno narucivanje. Rade i vanjskim pacijentima. Nemorate biti upuceni od hematologa s Rebra.

Merkur radi isto leukogram citoloski i AP u leukocitima.
Broj. tel. 2253-235
Nije potrebno narucivanje.

Za ostalo na Merkuru nisam pitala al ako se nevaram da je gospodja rekla onak usput da se homocistein radi i da je potrebno naruciti se.

----------


## sara79

> Za informaciju ako nekome bude trebalo.
> Hematolog me salje na pretrage: leukogram citoloski, AP u leukocitima, homocistein, protein c i protein s.
> 
> Rebro radi: homocistein, protein c i protein s.
> Broj tel. 2367-262
> Nije potrebno narucivanje.
> 
> Rebro radi i leukogram citoloski i AP u leukocitima. odjel citologija
> Broj tel. 2388-283
> ...


Da nadopunim
Na rebru se nalaz ceka 8 tjedana za homocistein, protein c i protein s.
Ovo na Merkuru tjedan dana i isla sam tamo jer mi je i hematolog na Merkuru i vecinom vole nalaze iz svoje kuce.

Homocistein se moze vaditi i na vv al neznam koliko se ceka nalaz. Ovo mi je bilo jednostavnije da sve tri pretrage obavim na rebru da nemoram ici na sto strana vaditi krv i trazit sto uputnica.

Cini mi se da se jedan od proteina moze i u petrovoj 3 vaditi.

----------


## Rominka

upravo sam dobila nalaze pa bih molila iskusnije da bace pogled i kažu jednu pametnu. budem i sama iščitavala teme i članke, ali molim vas sada prvu pomoć.
faktor V leiden - heterozigot
pai-1 - homozigot 4g
faktor ii protrombin i mthfr normalan tip
protein c  global, protein s i apcr ispod granica normale i to su zacrvenili
lupus antikoagulant je na donjoj granici i to su samo podvukli.
amh mi je također niže
preporuka je pcr dijagnostika trombofilskih poremećaja.
ništa mi od svega toga nije jasno, pa ako ima koja dobra duša da me umiri sada bila bih zahvalna.

----------


## mare41

Rominka, heparin od transfera, ilu cak i prije, to ti trazio prag ili imad nekog tj mpi? odi hematologu i napravi pcr

----------


## Rominka

Pronatal me trazio tu pretragu. Sad cekam njihov odgovor. Luda sam. Jos jedan kamen  :Sad:

----------


## mare41

Ima par cura s fv mutacijom koje su uspjesno iznijele trudnocu, rjeđa mutacija, i teza, al kad je pod heparinom bude ok

----------


## Rominka

Jucer sam se raspala kad sam vidjela nalaz. Prvi  i jedini postupak smo imali prije 4 godine, a od tada samo neko spoticanje...prvo prometna, pa nauči ponovo hodati, kretati se, pa štitnjača poludila, i sad sredim sve i eto nešto novo. Nije pohvalno reći, ali zaista mi je ovo nepoznanica, velika. Naravno da ću se informirati, no svaki savjet ću objeručke prihvatiti. Sigurno nisam ni prva ni zadnja sa ovakvim nalazom, a i s time se živi, pa ću i ja.

----------


## 1latica

Pozdrav Rode..
Nova sam na forumu. Molim Vas za pomoć.
Krenuli smo prije goinu dana u MPO priču, dobili pozitivnu betu na prvom IVF-u,
trudnoća uredna do 28tt kada je na UZV utvrđeno da nema otkucaja...

Prije idućeg postupka, obavila sam pretrage na trombofiliju.

- Faktor V- normalan tip gena
- Faktor II - normalan tip gena
- MTHFR - homozigotni mutirani tip gena (TT)
- PAI-1 - delecijski genotip (4G/4G)
- ACE - insercijsko-delecijski genotip (ID)
Svi ostali nalazi u granicama normale. Kod gina idem nakon što dobijem PHD nalaz.
Dal su ove moje mutacije opasne u trudnoći? Dal je moguće da sam
izgubila bebu zbog tog?
Dal Vi mislite da sam kandidat za heparin ukoliko ostvarim iduću trudnoću??
Unaprijed hvala i sretno svima!

----------


## ljube

Pozdrav 1latica, mogu te mutacije biti opasne u trudnoci u ovoj tvojoj kombinaciji (PAI-1 homozigot sa ACE heterozigotom).
Kandidat si za heparin svakako.

----------


## 1latica

Ljube, hvala mnogo na savjetu

----------


## filip

Jel znate cure koliko se placa hla tipizacija na Rebru?Suprug mi nema dopunsko!

----------


## Inesz

Filip,
mislim da ste radi dijagnoze tvog djeteta oslobođeni plaćanja participacije. Provjeri to, nemojte plaćati ako ne morate .

Sretno!

----------


## filip

Na uputnici u kucici gdje stoji dal zdravstveno pokriva troskove nije oznaceno nista niti na jednoj uputnici,jedino ovoj od starijeg sina je stavljena neka oznaka.I dali se mora biti na taste?

----------


## Inesz

Za ovu pretragu se ne mora biti na tašte. 

A što se tiče participacije, pretpostavljam da radite tipizaciju radi određivanja potencijalnog donora koštane srži, sve vezano uz donaciju tkiva i organa oslobodjeno je participacije.

----------


## keti10

> Pronatal me trazio tu pretragu. Sad cekam njihov odgovor. Luda sam. Jos jedan kamen


Pozdrav Rominka, i mi smo u Pronatalu ali u Pragu. Traže nam da napravimo: kariotip, mikrodelecije y kromosoma i mutacije CFTR gena, cistička fibroza...ajme
ma ne znam ni pročitati. Da li možda znaš gdje se to radi....cure ako koja zna gdje se naručiti...molim vas da se javite!

----------


## laura33

Neznam odakle si...ali ako si iz Zagreba onda Citogenetika na Rebru (Zavod za Humanu genetiku).

----------


## laura33

Evo prepisat ću podatke, ako nekome zatreba,  sa svoga nalaza za narudžbe za genetsko savjetovanje i kariotipizaciju u ambulanti poof. dr.sc. Davora Begovića

*email* : predbiljezbe.poliklinika.pedijatrija@kbc-zagreb.hr
*telefon* :01/ 2376- 338 ili 01/ 2376 -514
*faks* : 01/ 2420 -585

----------


## Rominka

Evo Keti Laura je sve napisala, brza je od mene  :Smile: 
budete to odradili, ne brini.

----------


## 1latica

Evo ako će nekog zanimati:
- Faktor V- normalan tip gena
- Faktor II - normalan tip gena
- MTHFR - homozigotni mutirani tip gena (TT)
- PAI-1 - delecijski genotip (4G/4G)
- ACE - insercijsko-delecijski genotip (ID)
Dobila sam preporuku MPO ginekologa 5000 j. NMH nakon idućeg ET, u slučaju trudnoće nastaviti do 6 tjedna nakon poroda...

----------


## biserko

Jel ima neko da je uzimao aspirin zbog mutacija,dokad ste uzimale?Ja imam pai,Ace i FXIII i u prošloj trudnoći sam uzimala clexan ali nije pomoglo.  Sad dr preporučuje aspirin do 34 tj a mene uzasno strah da prestanem. Da li je neko uzimao do kraja trudnoće?

----------


## nivesa

Biserko do sad sam cula od cura da uzimaju andol do kraja a za aspirin ne tak da nemam pojma..

----------


## Katjuša

> Jel ima neko da je uzimao aspirin zbog mutacija,dokad ste uzimale?Ja imam pai,Ace i FXIII i u prošloj trudnoći sam uzimala clexan ali nije pomoglo.  Sad dr preporučuje aspirin do 34 tj a mene uzasno strah da prestanem. Da li je neko uzimao do kraja trudnoće?


biserko ja znam par cura koje su u cca 34-36 tj prestale sa andolom/aspirinom. Ali najbolje da sa doktorom popričaš i pitaš što te muči, i da ti objasni..

----------


## biserko

Hvala,cure.Nivesa, mislim da su oni isti po sastavu.
Katjusa, kažem ja dr da me strah on smatra da nema razloga i da je sasvim o prestati u 34. tj. 
Iako taj aspirin nije ne znam kakva zaštita ja sam se nekako osjećala barem malo sigurnije i sad pri samoj pomisli da ga neću uzimati hvata me strah.  Ali prestajem i s utrogestanima i onda valjda ta ideja... uh

----------


## eryngium

S aspirinom/andol, isti sastav, druga firma. 
Prestaje se s razlogom. Da se bebici ne bi prerano zatvorio ductus arteriosus tj. komunikacija između aorte i plućne arterije jer bebici pluća nisu u funkciji pa ih krv, ajmo reć, zaobilazi. On se inače zatvori nakon rođenja.
Koristila sam aspirin do 32.tt, tjedan dana bila bez terapije pa vadila ddimere i morala u 33.tt početi s Clexanom. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## biserko

eryngium, hvala ti za info, baš mi je koristan.  ja sam dimere provjerila jednom na početku trudnoće, bili su ok i kasnije ih dr nije ni spominjao. bas ću vidjeti s njim ako ne spomene da ih provjerim nakon aspirina.

----------


## eryngium

Provjeri obavezno jer i meni su bili super na početku, kroz trudnoću povišeni i odgađala sam heparin sve dok nisu ludo skočili u 33.tt, ravno tjedan dana od kad sam prestala s aspirinom.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mala28

pozdrav! 

dobila sam nalaze pa molim savjete 

faktor V leiden 1691 - GG normalni
protrombin (faktor II) 20210 - GG normalni
mthfr 677 - TT homozigot
mthfr 1298 - AA normalni
serpin1 (Pai-1) - 4g5g heterozigot
f13a1 (faktor XIII) - TT homozigot

jesam kandidat za andol ili heparin?
jer andol ne bi smjela piti jer imam hemolitičku anemiju zbog nedostatka g6pd
plus smanjeno željezo, graničan feritin, smanjen vitamin D, granična folna, prošla sam 3 AIH-a, trebali smo krenuti u IVF ali operirala sam štitnjaču 2 puta, imala rak štitnjače i bila 2 puta zračena radioaktivnim jodom

Dali je tko ovdje imao ove 3 kombinacije mutacija?

----------


## gloria00

Pozdravček! Molim Vas za pomoć..Moram napravit ove pretrage: LAC, antikardiolipinska antitijela, protein C, protein S, AT-lll, D-dimeri,
PAI-1, F-ll protrombin, Faktor V Leiden, MTHFR...Moja ginekololica me poslala na Rebro, inače nisam iz Zagreba. Na Rebru mi je rečeno da oni ništa od toga ne rade, osim pretraga za lupus, i da se to mogu naručiti tek za kraj 11. mjeseca! Gdje bi još mogla vadit protein C, protein S, AT-lll, D-dimeri,
PAI-1, F-ll protrombin, Faktor V Leiden, MTHFR? Zvala sam Merkur i Sv. Duh, oni kažu da oni to ne rade, a Vinogradsku nikako ne mogu dobit na telefon...Znate možda gdje bi to privato mogla obavit?

----------


## mono111

Cure,

molim vašu pomoć!!!
Došao mi je nalaz antikardiolipinskih antitijela.
Glasi ovako : aCI IgG 12 - slabo pozitivno, IgM 20 umjereno pozitivno.
Još sam MtHFR i Pai 4 heterozigot.
Imala sam vec dva spontana.
Da li sam sad definitivno kandidat za heparin i / ili andol ????

----------


## fuksija

Ne znam gdje bih pisala, pa cu pokusati ovdje..
Iza mene je 5 postupaka, imala sam već dva spontana i sad me zanima koje pretrage bi trebala obaviti..neke rutinske sam radila prije kretanja u postupke, idem endokrinologu ali samo gleda TSH, radili smo kariotip a sad mi doktor preporuca i HLA tipizaciju tkiva..mene zanima sto je jos moguce napraviti? Da li bi trebala pregledati mozda mi fale koji vitamini ili minerali u organizmu? Tko me moze uputiti, doktor opce prakse? Da li bi trebala hematologu?

----------


## mono111

Ne znam sto je HLa tkiva??
Jesi radila testove trombofilije, protein s i protein c, lac, aca, urinokultura, spermiogram, bakteriološki ejakulat, cerv.briseve, histeroskopiju??

----------


## fuksija

Od toga sto si navela, radili smo urinokulturu ali daaaavno kad smo imali problema..cijelu godinu i vise smo se liječili od raznih bakterija..
I ovo ostalo..spermiogram naravno, briseve (al nisam vec godinu dana), bak ejakulat...
Ali ostalo nismo,  ni ne znam za sto je..
A ovo HLA tipizacija tkiva je koliko sam shvatila neki test da vidimo da li smo nas dvoje uopce kompatibilni..nesto s imunologijom..

----------


## 88Tina

Trebala bi napravit pretrage na trombofiliju..protein s..protein c..lac..acl..histeroskopiju..kariogram..plazminoge  n FXIII..FVIII..jak 2 mutacija..D-dimeri..FXI..beta 2 GPI i otic hematologu i on ce ti napisati koje sve pretrage trebas napravit..a trebao bi i mpo dr

----------


## fuksija

Jos jedno pitanje, ne znam gdje bih pitala pa cu tu..
Gdje se mogu napraviti pretrage vitaminsko-mineralnog stanja organizma? Gdje preporucate? Koja je cijena? Da li se radi iz krvi ili kose? Koliko je to pouzdano?

----------


## zeljica

> Ne znam gdje bih pisala, pa cu pokusati ovdje..
> Iza mene je 5 postupaka, imala sam već dva spontana i sad me zanima koje pretrage bi trebala obaviti..neke rutinske sam radila prije kretanja u postupke, idem endokrinologu ali samo gleda TSH, radili smo kariotip a sad mi doktor preporuca i HLA tipizaciju tkiva..mene zanima sto je jos moguce napraviti? Da li bi trebala pregledati mozda mi fale koji vitamini ili minerali u organizmu? Tko me moze uputiti, doktor opce prakse? Da li bi trebala hematologu?


E ovako mislil da bi trebala hematologu...ja sam radila ove pretrage: ANA detect, Kardi IgG i IgM, Faktore koagulacije II, V, VII, IX, XII, Antitrombin, Protein S, Protein C, LA srining, ispitivanje na Leiden mutaciju  na genu za faktor V, PV-INR, APTT, D-dimer, specificne proteine C3 i C4. Posto mi je faktor II malo povisen salli su me na genetsko ispitivanje (protrombin II) i sreca nije detektovana mutacija. Zatim radila sam ispitivanja na urodjene trombofilije kao sto su MTHFR (tu sam heterozigotni tip) i PAI (i tu sam heterozigot 4g/5g). Hematolog kaze da te mutacije predstavljaju blazi oblik, i svaki put pored toga sto pijem inace aspirin u maloj dozi (81 mg) budem pokrivena niskomolekularnim heparinom (obicno fragmin) ali jos nisam dosla do bebe...imala sam i jedan missed pocetkom 7 tt pod terapijom, ali mi je recno da uzrok misseda tako rano je iskljucivo zbog hromozomskih gresaka... Da, radila sam i standardno nalaze za stitnu (TSH, ft4, ft3) i pijem malu dozu eutiroxa iako mi je TSH bio u granicama, ali vrtio se oko 3...brzo je pao, i sad je oko 1...i radila sam test na inzulinsku rezistanciju (nemam je). Uglavnom puno toga sam radila ali nisam jos dosla do bebe.  :Sad:

----------


## zeljica

> Jos jedno pitanje, ne znam gdje bih pitala pa cu tu..
> Gdje se mogu napraviti pretrage vitaminsko-mineralnog stanja organizma? Gdje preporucate? Koja je cijena? Da li se radi iz krvi ili kose? Koliko je to pouzdano?


E sad vidis to za vitamine se i ja pitam...mada svi mi kazu da je dovoljno uzeti neki prenatalni preparat...i koristiti bar tri mj prije stimulacije...a za HLA tipizacija tkiva sam cula, to je taj tzv test kompatibilnosti, ali ne znam gdje se radi i mene to zanima...jer nikako doci do dobrih embriona a svi moji hormoni su ok...AMH je na donjoj granici zadovoljavajuce plodnosti (prije nekih godinu i pol) mozda je sada i pao...mm ima ok morfologiju, samo je broj i pokretljivost nikakva...ali to nije razlog za lose embrione...ionako se radi ICSI.

----------


## fuksija

Molim vas informaciju..
Tko zna gdje mogu na jednom mjestu izvaditi antitrombin III, protein C i S, homocistein? I factor V Leiden mutacija i MTHFR C677T mutacija? To mi je na dvije uputnice 
U Petrovoj rade ove mutacije, ali ne rade protein S, a na VV rade samo homocistein..a htjela bih sve na jednom mjestu jer su mi neke stvari na jednoj uputnici
Pliz help! U Vinogradskoj se nitko ne javlja

----------


## antony34

Ja sam sve radila u Vinogradskoj

----------


## sanjka

Da mutacije rade u Petrovoj 3 bez narucivanja.
Protein c, s i homocistein sam radila na Rebru u zelenoj zgradi pocetkom ove godine.

Probaj ili otic u Vg ako je antony vec tamo sve obavila kad ih nemozes dobiti.

Zato sve ostale cure savjet!!!!!
Prvo provjerite di se sto moze napraviti pa onda po uputnice da vam razdvoje pretrage jer ovo je katastrofa.....doslovno hodas ko budala od bolnice do bolnice i sto puta te bodu.

----------


## sanjka

http://www.kbc-zagreb.hr/klinicki-za...opis-pretraga/

*fuksija* evo link pa otvori ove opcije po slovima i trazi pretrage koje trebas obaviti, mozda uspijes jos nesto na Rebru obaviti.

----------


## fuksija

Ma ja sam bila na Rebru, od njih sam i krenula..i rekli su da ne rade ovo za sto pitam..
A danas sam isto nesto vadila krv, i ne kuzim bas nalaz, ali cini mi se po ref vrijednostima da mi nes ne stima..
Protrombinsko vrijeme (PV- INR) mi je 1.07 a ref je 2.0-3.5 i pise komentar 'preporuka za praćenje O.A.T.
Da li to znaci da imam problema s grusanjem krvi? Sad sam u zadnjem postupku uzimala Fragmin..ali nisam ni radila pretrage prije toga..da li su mi te vrijednosti takve zbog tih injekcija ili to nema veze?
I jos su mi enzimi nešto losiji..
ALT 9 (ref 10-36), ALP 46 (ref 54-119), GGT 7 (ref 9-35)
Sto bi to znacilo? Naravno da cu nositi nalaze doktoru ali tek kad skupim sve a nestrpljiva sam pa pitam ako znate  :Smile: 
Glukoza natašte mi je 5.1 (ref <5.1) uz komentar 'R.R. za odraslu dob), a nakon 2h mi je 4.2 (ref <8.5)

----------


## Varnica

> Molim vas informaciju..
> Tko zna gdje mogu na jednom mjestu izvaditi antitrombin III, protein C i S, homocistein? I factor V Leiden mutacija i MTHFR C677T mutacija? To mi je na dvije uputnice 
> U Petrovoj rade ove mutacije, ali ne rade protein S, a na VV rade samo homocistein..a htjela bih sve na jednom mjestu jer su mi neke stvari na jednoj uputnici
> Pliz help! U Vinogradskoj se nitko ne javlja


Ja sam sve te napravila na Rebru. Ali sjećam se da jednon od toga rade samo djeci, ali su mi napravili svejedno (ne sjećam se više koje, mislim homocistein da je bio, ali po postovima ispod vidim da ipak rade)
Nazovi Rebro pa pitaj.

----------


## Romeo85

Pozdrav cure, molim savjet...
U 10mj sam imala spontani s blizancima sa 21+3...
Dobila sam preporuku od mog mpo dr za more pretraga da pronađemo uzrok..vecinu pretraga i vi svi ovdje nabrajate.
Htjela bi otici u dnevnu bolnicu i obaviti sve pretrage. Jel to moguce i u kojoj bolnici?
Gdje da se javim? Preko e narudzbe ili?
Puna sam pitanja...

----------


## Jolica30

Cure dali se u petrovu na zavod za transfuziju jos uvijek moze bez narudbe?

----------


## mono111

Romeo,
Zao mi je radi gubitka.
Ja sam obavljala neki paket pretraga u Petrovoj,.ali to moras ciljano se dogg s nekim dokt., makar mi je prijateljica rekla da se to vise tako ne moze,.a cak je imala vezu.
Ne znam koje pretrage trebas obaviti ali puno toga npr.mozes napraviti na Rebru, pa.pretpostavljam da ne moras ici bas na5 mjesta, mozda na dva tri mjesta,.ovisno sto tocno moras obavljati.

Jolica, da !
Primaju bez narudjbe.

----------


## mono111

Romeo, 
E da. Nista ne mozes niti u sklopu dnevne bolnice napraviti istovremeno.
Nesto ces morati i posebno napraviti.

----------


## Jolica30

Hvala mono  :Smile:

----------


## Romeo85

Hvala ti Mono, super si  :Kiss:

----------


## Optimist

Curke, je li ijedna imala povišen homocistein? Meni je na gornjoj dopuštenoj granici, mrvicu ispod :/ Mislim da je to ipak povišeno za moju dob.

Još čekam nalaze folne kiseline i vitamina B12 (imala sam uputnicu i za B6, ali ga ne rade na VV - zna li netko di se radi?).

Imam MTHFR hetero-mutaciju pa ne pijem Folacin, sad ću opet početi s folatima.

Za koliko opet mogu čekirati homocistein nakon što počnem s terapijom folna + B6 + B12?

----------


## mono111

Optimist,
Meni je homocistein na gornjoj granici, blizu 12 mi je bio pa me dokt.R poslao vaditi b12 ,koji mi se cini da je isto prema gornjoj granici, ali homocistein sam izvadila bila.u 10 mjesecu cca, a tada nisam pila ni b12 ni b6 a sad ih pijem vec nekih sigurno 4 mjeseca.
I ja pijem folate. Ne znam hocu li ponavljati homocistein,.u Petrovoj mi nitko to nije komentirao posto on je u ref.vrijednostima

----------


## Rominka

Vit b6 i b12 pomaze u pretvorbi homocisteina u njegovu prethodnu verziju i/ili se rastavlja. U principu kad koristite te suplemente tada homocistein dolazi pod kontrolu. Mene su trazili vaditi, pa mi endokrinologica nesto objasnjavala, i ovo je sve sto sam upamtila. Pa, ako pomaze...

----------


## Optimist

Mono i Rominka, hvala!
Pricekat cu ostale nalaze i vidjeti sto ce dr. reci.

----------


## zd77

Pozdrav svima,
ovo moj prvi post, i to na bilo kakvom  forumu uopće,
Da se ukratko predstavim, 
S neplodnošću se borimo već 7 godina, od toga 3 godine već u postupcima, iza nas je gro neuspješnih postupaka, toliko neuspješnih da nikad nismo stigli do pozitivne bete...
Frustrirajuće je što se od našeg prvog postupka nismo pomakli s mjesta, a godine idu, osim što su moje jajne stanice starije, sigurno je da sam danas jedno 10 kila teža nego što sam bila u prvom postupku ..  da ne nabrajam  sve postupke  pojedinačno, trebali bi se viditi u potpisu  (ako sam sve dobro povatala što se tiče registracije i ostalih stvari na forumu)
Prateći forum gotovo opsesivno (dok sam u postupku ili nekim mojim istraživanjima), moram priznati da nisam naletila na nekog sa istim problemom kao što je naš, a znam da nas ima, jer svaka moja prijateljica ima prijateljicu koja ima prijateljicu, rođakinju ili kumu kod koje je sve super pa eto nisu uspjeli iz 10+ puta jer im se eto „ne vata“...
Pa možda moj post potakne neku, koja ovako isto škica tajno, broji postupke svojih suborki  i bodri tajno, da se javi i ostavi kakav komentar kako se bori sa nedijagnozom i  neuspjesima .....  
 ili da otvorim novu temu naziva Repeated Implantation Failure (RIF) – nemam pojma kako se to radi i da li kao nova to uopće mogu, obzirom na pravila foruma.
Danas mi je 7dp5dt i normalno da je test po koznakojiputvišeninebrojim negativan i to ne jutarnji već i onaj u podne i onaj malo prije, stoga nemam razloga vjerovati da ću za svoj 40-ti rođendan, koji je za koji dan, dobiti najljepši mogući poklon  koji čekam već ...
Uglavnom , imamo još jedan zametak u frižideru dr. R i Patrika (ekspandirana blastica, ali 6.dan) i u nju/njega polažemo nade, mada me sve strah obzirom da nismo uspjeli iz 3 feta sa odličnim blasticama, ali nikad ne znaš, možda baš zadnji postupak u HR nam donese sreću ...
Ako i to ne uspije imam plan, a on izgleda nekako ovako:
1.	Poslati u Atenu u Locus Medicus  naše uzorke krvi, napraviti sljedeće pretrage
-	DQalpha preklapanje za oba partnera (to su nam radili na Rebru, ali nalaz je nepotpun te baš aleli DQ nisu tipizirani), osim Rebra, da li itko drugi radi???
-	Reproductive Immunology Panel (“Chicago Tests”)
Immunophenotyping of peripheral blood lymphocytes
NK cell cytotoxicity assay – Inhibition with Ιntralipid
Th1/Th2 cytokine ratio assay  (prepisano s njihove stranice, uglavnom test na famozne NK stanice)

2.	Otići u Prag  i 5-tog dana nakon ovulacije napraviri ERA test, uzeti protokol za super stimulaciju, koja je br.3. Mislila sam ERA test raditi u Zg, ali dr. R kaže da je već za dvije žene slao uzorke u Španjolsku, ali da nikakve nalaze nije dobio.  Kako je većini žena koje dobiju nalaze  ERA testa implantacijski prozor, tj spremnost endometrija na implantaciju pomaknuta pa bi se transfer trebao obaviti 1-2 dana kasnije,  znači za blastice 6-7 dan,  to  smo i pokušali jednom, ali nije uspjelo ...
3.	Super stimulacija po mogućnosti agonist antagonist conversion protocol, ići na blastice, napraviti PGD, zalediti, vraćati blastice pojedinačno (SET) i to uz terapiju ovisno o rezultatima ERA testa i/ili nalazima iz Atene za imunologiju ...  Ako imunološki testovi pokažu preklapanje ili povišene NK stanice uvesti imunoterapiju, tu mislim na infuziju intralipida koju mogu dobiti u Pragu...
Puno stvari za obaviti, puno ????
Gdje naći MPO dr. i  imunologa koji se želi baviti HLA tipizacijom, NK stanicama?
za njih su to uglavnom odbačene teorije, iako su vani stručnjaci oko imunoloških problema podijeljeni, možda zato što kod nas ne postoji terapija, pa zašto onda tražiti uzrok? 
Kako organizirati pošiljku krvi do Atene?  Kojom kurirskom službom? Kakva ambalaža?
Je li tko radio ERA test i kakvi su vam nalazi stigli???
Mislila sam Vas samo pozdraviti i uključiti se na forum, ali moj prvi post je ispao malo duži ...
Cure, žene  želim vam mnogo sreće, a posebno onima koji  čekaju već dugo ...

----------


## Mimi1010

Pozz cure, evo postavit ću i ovdje pitanje jel neznam točno gdje bi.....ukratko trebam napraviti pretragu: genetske faktore trombofilije. E sad mene zanima da li mi soc.gin, na uputnicu mora napisati točno to ili konkretno koji faktori se traže? Pretragu bi radila u Vinogradskoj. Konkretno me zanima ako napiše samo gen.faktori trombofilije da li će mi napraviti MTHFR, PAI-1, FAKTOR V LEIDEN, FAKTOR II PROTROMBIN??? Zovem labos al se nitko ne javlja.

----------


## Jolica30

Cure mene zanima dali ste nakon vise neuspjesnih postupaka radile neke dodatne pretrage na svoju ruku? Moj mpo dr je rekao da ne trebam nista ali iza mene je 3. neuspjesan ivf i pitam se bih li mogla jos sta napraviti i sta ste vi obavljale?

----------


## zd77

Jolica,
ja sam nakon 6. neuspješnog transfera napravila testove na trombofiliju (stečenu i nasljednu), 
stečena trombofilija- antifosfolipidni sindrom- pretrage LAC, antikardiolipinska antitijela-ACL, antitijela na beta2-glikopen,
za genetsku trombofiliju: PAI-1, F-ll protrombin, Faktor V Leiden, MTHFR, protein c, protein S,
ove pretrage sam radila sve u ZD,
kariogram oba partnera, radili na Rebru
Hla tipizacija za oba partnera, radili isto na Rebru,
dijagnostičku histeroskopiju + scratching endometrija, privatno u Zagrebu,
kod nas su svi nalazi došli uredni, tako da nismo otkrili uzrok nedostatku implantacije

----------


## Bond

Mimi1010  ja sam isto radila u Vinogradskoj i na uputnici mora pisati koje pretrage trebas. Kako si ti? Kako to da tek sada radis te pretrage?

----------


## mono111

Cure,
Koliko znam testovi trombofilije se rade u Petrovoj 3, i mislim da treba pisati samo testovi trombofilije na uputnici koju moze dati ginekolog ili dokt.opce prakse, svejedno.
U Vinogradskoj event.mozes vaditi antifosfolipidna antitijela ( LAC, ACL I glikoproteinska ).
Mozda sam u krivu, ali mislim da se ti genetski testovi tromb.rade samo u Petrovoj 3.

----------


## nevena

> Pozdrav svima,
> ovo moj prvi post, i to na bilo kakvom  forumu uopće,
> Da se ukratko predstavim, 
> S neplodnošću se borimo već 7 godina, od toga 3 godine već u postupcima, iza nas je gro neuspješnih postupaka, toliko neuspješnih da nikad nismo stigli do pozitivne bete...
> Frustrirajuće je što se od našeg prvog postupka nismo pomakli s mjesta, a godine idu, osim što su moje jajne stanice starije, sigurno je da sam danas jedno 10 kila teža nego što sam bila u prvom postupku ..  da ne nabrajam  sve postupke  pojedinačno, trebali bi se viditi u potpisu  (ako sam sve dobro povatala što se tiče registracije i ostalih stvari na forumu)
> Prateći forum gotovo opsesivno (dok sam u postupku ili nekim mojim istraživanjima), moram priznati da nisam naletila na nekog sa istim problemom kao što je naš, a znam da nas ima, jer svaka moja prijateljica ima prijateljicu koja ima prijateljicu, rođakinju ili kumu kod koje je sve super pa eto nisu uspjeli iz 10+ puta jer im se eto „ne vata“...
> Pa možda moj post potakne neku, koja ovako isto škica tajno, broji postupke svojih suborki  i bodri tajno, da se javi i ostavi kakav komentar kako se bori sa nedijagnozom i  neuspjesima .....  
>  ili da otvorim novu temu naziva Repeated Implantation Failure (RIF) – nemam pojma kako se to radi i da li kao nova to uopće mogu, obzirom na pravila foruma.
> Danas mi je 7dp5dt i normalno da je test po koznakojiputvišeninebrojim negativan i to ne jutarnji već i onaj u podne i onaj malo prije, stoga nemam razloga vjerovati da ću za svoj 40-ti rođendan, koji je za koji dan, dobiti najljepši mogući poklon  koji čekam već ...
> ...


http://forum.roda.hr/threads/13238-R...ce-imunologija

Tu se pisalo o NK stanicama i imunologiji pa  mozda ti bude korisno. Bio je dr. Duic koji se time bavio. Probaj njega kontaktirati... Sretno

----------


## nevena

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/6141-Imunologija-i-dr-Beer

----------


## zd77

Nevena, hvala ti na linkovima,
Prošla sam i ponovo i ponovo i uvijek im se vraćam i dok ih čitam  postove od TIGY , pino, ine33 imam osjećaj da su 100 godina ispred, a ne 10 godina iza... 
Evo ja sam imala prilike s nekoliko  MPO doktora  popričati konkretno o našem slučaju i  zaključci koji su donijeli su sljedeći:
1.	Sve vam je do zametka, dobar će se uvijek prihvatiti
2.	 Nešto je i do pogođene stimulacije, možda je za vas čisti prirodnjak
3.	Ako nije do zametka onda je do endometrija
4.	To što je endometrij trolinijski  i preko 10 ne znači ništa, treba histeroskopijom vidjeti pravo stanje,
5.	Ja vama mogu dati dex (dekortin) ali to vam je placebo
6.	Imunosupresija, hmmm, a ko će vam je dati, mora ići pod nadzorom i nosi određeni rizik
7.	Moj favorit: Hla tipizacija, što će vam to, pa bolje Vam je da ne znate da se preklapate, pa što ćete tek onda, kad saznate (sva sreća da mi pola nalaza fali pa za tu pretragu koju sam molila jedno pola godine, a isto toliko čekala nalaze, ne znam apsolutno ništa)
8.	Kako nešto što štiti naš organizam može biti loše (odnosi se na NK stanice)
Rješenja su univerzalna pa ako se ne uklapaš u okvir j.... si ježa
Sredi hormone, obrati pažnju na štitnjaču, skidaj Tsh, problemi s trombofilijom, uzmi fragmin, cirkulacijom, dodaj aspirin, imaš antitijela bilo kakva, evo dex, idiopata si-sve ti je dobro, ajmo i aspirin, i dekortin i fragmin...
Kao da su onda doktori imali više razumijevanja za takve slučajeve, možda jer su i imali i neki izbor terapije kao npr.  IVIg.  Danas se  umjesto IVIg-a  koristi uglavnom infuzija intralipida (Amerika, Engleska, Češka) i nije skupa, a ni rizična kao IVIgi, ja osobno  ne znam nikog ko je primio intalipide, kako to izgleda, jel boli, nus pojave i najbitnije da li je uspjelo nakon toga...  Očekujem da će se negdje kad budem pred mirovinu, ovdi na forumu razglabati o intralipidima ili nekoj drugoj imunoterapiji isto ko što se danas razglaba o trombofiliji i fragminu, jel nekad je i to bila teška alternativa...
Evo danas sam malo zločesta i luda, valjda su negativne bete izrazito toksične

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

_zd77_ - čitam tvoje postove i suosjećam maksimalno! Jako mi je žao što prolaziš - nešto slično prolazim naime i ja - naši doktori jednostavno ne znaju kako dalje. I zbog nedostatka ideja su mi počeli govoriti da nekim parovima jednostavno ne uspije nikada. A to još ne mogu prihvatiti. 

I ja sam u toj skupini repeated implantation failure. Ne zna se uzrok. Imam 9 postupaka iza sebe - dobra reakcija na terapiju - uvijek blastice. A na kraju ništa. Počeli smo s muškim faktorom a na kraju očito kod mene nešto ne valja. Od loših nalaza s moje strane imam samo oscilirajući ACL-IgG i IgM, zabačenu maternicu i tanak endometrij (iako na dan O bude uvijek u prosjeku 7,5 do 8 mm). Imam 32 godine, AMH 27,2, uvijek veliki broj antralaca, TSH 1,0. Nekad su mi govorili o manjkavoj kvaliteti JS - međutim u zadnje vrijeme to se ne spominje. Imala sam blastice i AA i BB kvalitete. Uglavnom se kvaliteta spermija spominjala kao otegotna okolnost - odnosno morfologija. I uvijek su imali više nego dovoljan broj izbora onih dobrih spermija. Ali budući da bi imali blastociste - i dobre kvalitete-  nekako mislim da je po pitanju ovoga ipak sve ok. Zapravo mislim da nisu znali razlog zašto ne bi uspjelo pa su izmišljali moguće razloge. 

Budući da vidim da si stručna, puna si informacija i znanja - možda ti imaš neku ideju i možeš mi sugerirati kako dalje. Jer stojimo pred zidom. Ne znamo kako dalje. 

Nisam pola nalaza napravila što si ti - jednostavno me nitko nije uputio - čak sam se na kraju jedva izborila za kariogram - i meni je uvijek bilo rečeno da mi taj nalaz baš ništa ne znači. Čekam nalaze za ANA, beta2glikoprotein, ENA screen i reumatoidni faktor, a 15.5. smo naručeni za kariogram. Sve na vlastitu inicijativu. 

Strah me ovih nalaza - jer ne znam kako ćemo isfinancirati odlazak u Prag.

----------


## Marijaxy

Evo ja imam 5 IVF i 1 FET, beta=0. Blastociste, kod mene nisu ništa našli (radila histeroskopiju, hormoni ok, endometrij ok). Nalaze na trombofiliju nisam radila. Suprug ima normospermiju. Sad će mi dr mijenjati lijekove, valjda misli da će promijena hormona utjecati, a ja se bojim da neće. Jer sam u svakom postupku bila na različitoj terapiji, svaki put sam dobro odreagirala, svaki put se j.s. oplodile, odnosno došli do tranfera, zadnji put od 9 js. 4 blastociste i jedna malo slabija, odradili i FET i opet ništa. Ne znam da li da na svoju ruku tražim neke nove nalaze ili biopsiju endometrija, ne znam ni sama.

----------


## Sunny.TP

Zdravi svima, sad sam se učlanila na forum, čisto da dam neki predlog jer mogu da zamislim kroz šta prolazite. Meni još nisu uspele ivf, sad sam u toku četvrte, ali ja imam nizak amh, pa se time bavim. Htela sam samo da preporučim zd77 pošto nema nikakav nađeni problem, da proba sa Era testom. Ja sam ga radila (u Srbiji) i meni je pokazao dobar rezultat, ali kažu da kod jednog procenta žena je prozor implantacije pomeren, pa je to možda ključ kod tebe. Mislim, ja bih na tvom mestu probala. Ne znam da li je taj test stigao i u Hrvatsku, kod nas se radi privatno i oni deo enda šalju u Španiju i posle dve-tri nedelje stižu nalazi. Ako je sve ok, onda ništa, a ako nije, onda se ponavlja era dok se ne nađe pravi dan za implantaciju. Cena prve ere je oko 1000e, druge oko 600-700, treće još manje i tako dalje. Nije jeftino, ali ako nema šta više da se proveri, zašto i to ne probati.

----------


## zd77

nestrpljiva anka, to što sam napravila neke pretrage koje vi niste radili nikako ne znači da se u imunologiju kužim više nego ostali, radila sam ih zato jer sam ih pronašla na stranicama foruma, jedno vrijeme se baš pisalo o tim nesretnim NK stanicama i hla tipizaciji i problemima preklapanja, međutim nekako se od tog odustalo barem kod nas... Međutim čitajući strane forume, tema imunologija, nk stanice, DQalpha preklapanje, imunosupresija i protokoli su itekako zastupljeni. Uglavnom i kod njih se kreće nekako prvo s histeroskopijom, zatim testovi za trombofiliju, pa kariogrami, pa onda ako je sve i dalje uredno šire pretrage na DQalpha- moguće preklapnje i Nk stanice, u slučaju preklapanja ili povišenih nk stanica preporuča se imunosupresija, a  u zadnje vrijeme je popularna infuzija intralipida, evo ti link pa baci pogled
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/fo...topic=242395.0
Ne znam što da ti savjetujem, ja sam radila sve pretrage na koje sam naišla, sa svakom sam se nadala to je sad to, nešto će se otkriti pa ću znati u kojem smjeru krenuti, nisam  postigla ništa ...  ne mora značiti da će i kod vas biti isto, možda dođete do kakvih odgovora... ne znam jesi li radila histeroskopiju i scratching endometrija?


Maarijaxy ja bi na tvom mjestu svakako tražila sve što si navela, a i šire. ja sam na prvoj stranici našla listu pretraga i od tog krenula, traži ih sve, vjerojatno ih nećeš odmah i dobiti, budi uporna, znam kako je teško do uputnica

----------


## Iva86

Pozdrav cure..
Moramo napraviti kariogram i TORCH, znam da se radi na Rebru.. jel netko radio te pretrage nedavno? Koliko se čekaju nalazi?, negdje sam pročitala da se nalazi čekaju i po 6 mjeseci..

----------


## Lutza

> Pozdrav cure..
> Moramo napraviti kariogram i TORCH, znam da se radi na Rebru.. jel netko radio te pretrage nedavno? Koliko se čekaju nalazi?, negdje sam pročitala da se nalazi čekaju i po 6 mjeseci..


Moj suprug je radio kariogram na Rebru, kada je dosao da se prijavi za pregled dobio je termin za cca 2 mjeseca, nalaze smo cekali 3 mjeseca, znaci cca 5 mjeseci ukupno...

----------


## mono111

TORCH sam ja radila tamo u Mirogojskoj, Zavod za zdravstvo ili kako se vecvec zove. Mozes doci bez narucivanja bilo koji dan do 13 h cak, nisam sigurno, vrijeme trebas provjeriti i nalazi ti dodju na mail za dva tjedna.
Kariogram termin sam cekala mjesec dana i nalaze tri mjeseca kao i Lutza.

----------


## Iva86

Hvala cure...

----------


## Jolica30

Iva imas inbox  :Smile:

----------


## laura33

Iva kariogram mozes uciniti i u Klaicevoj.
Na termin smo cekali mjesec dana, a za 2 tj su bili gotovi nalazi.
A moze se napraviti i na Sv.Duhu, ceka se slicno ko u Klaicevoj na termin.
Rebro je najgori izbor jer se dugo ceka.

----------


## zd77

Draga Sunny.TP, hvala ti na informacijama. Bilo bi super kad bi napisala o kojoj točno poliklinici se radi  i kako izgleda sam postupak. Malo sam guglala, pronašla sam da ERA test   rade u poliklinici GENOSIs u Novom sadu, si bila tamo???
To bi mi bilo bolje nego ići u Prag, obzirom da je cijena ista  1000 EUR.
Kako izgleda postupak? Da li se dobije kakva anestezija? Pretpostavljam da te priprema tvoj MPO dr. simulirajući FET  3dnevnog/ 5dnevnog embrija, naravno bez transfera, te da se onda uzorci endometrija uzimajuju 3/5 dan? S terapijom ili čisto prirodan, bez terapije pa se prati ultrazvukom ovulacija?  Uzima li se jedan uzorak ili više?
Malo sam te izbombardirala s pitanjima, ali izgleda da si jedina na forumu koja ga je radila.
Inače što se tiče tvog problema s AMH, imaš na forumu temu kako smo popravili kvalitetu jajnih stanica i ostali trudni dvaput, ima dosta o vitaminima, mineralima i ostalim praparatima koji poboljšavaju kvalitetu jajnih stanica, isti se spominju i na stranim forumima, a negdje kao u Americi su i dio standardnog protokola. U Americi ti je jako popularan za žene s nižim AMH agonist antagonist conversion protocol with estrogen priming, sad ne znam jel ga je tu itko radio??? 
Sunn.TP, nadam se da ti ništa od ovog neće trebati i da će ovaj 4. put biti uspješan...

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

> nestrpljiva anka, to što sam napravila neke pretrage koje vi niste radili nikako ne znači da se u imunologiju kužim više nego ostali, radila sam ih zato jer sam ih pronašla na stranicama foruma, jedno vrijeme se baš pisalo o tim nesretnim NK stanicama i hla tipizaciji i problemima preklapanja, međutim nekako se od tog odustalo barem kod nas... Međutim čitajući strane forume, tema imunologija, nk stanice, DQalpha preklapanje, imunosupresija i protokoli su itekako zastupljeni. Uglavnom i kod njih se kreće nekako prvo s histeroskopijom, zatim testovi za trombofiliju, pa kariogrami, pa onda ako je sve i dalje uredno šire pretrage na DQalpha- moguće preklapnje i Nk stanice, u slučaju preklapanja ili povišenih nk stanica preporuča se imunosupresija, a  u zadnje vrijeme je popularna infuzija intralipida, evo ti link pa baci pogled
> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/fo...topic=242395.0
> Ne znam što da ti savjetujem, ja sam radila sve pretrage na koje sam naišla, sa svakom sam se nadala to je sad to, nešto će se otkriti pa ću znati u kojem smjeru krenuti, nisam  postigla ništa ...  ne mora značiti da će i kod vas biti isto, možda dođete do kakvih odgovora... ne znam jesi li radila histeroskopiju i scratching endometrija?
> 
> 
> Maarijaxy ja bi na tvom mjestu svakako tražila sve što si navela, a i šire. ja sam na prvoj stranici našla listu pretraga i od tog krenula, traži ih sve, vjerojatno ih nećeš odmah i dobiti, budi uporna, znam kako je teško do uputnica


zd - radila sam dijagnostičku laparoskopiju, radila sam scratching, histeroskopiju - sve uredno. Sumnjalo se na endometriozu zato što mi endometrij zna biti dosta tanak - ali nije potvrđena. imala sam neki septum - koji je uklonjen reda radi - nije se smatrao preprekom za implantaciju. Ali eto opet bez uspjeha. 

Čekam sada nalaze imunoloških pretraga - pa ću otići kod dr. Duić na konzultacije. A za kariogram smo naručeni 15.5. na Rebru - znam da ćemo sad čekati dugo nalaze - a kad smo već naručeni neću nas prebacivati. Već 7 godina čekamo. Moramo biti strpljivi. 

I nakon tih 7 godina - prvi put me je prije 3 tjedna jedna doktorica uputila u to da imam zabačenu maternicu - a ovaj položaj da uzmem u obzir kod kućne radinosti  :Cool: 

MM ima lošiji sgram - ali nije tako loš da ne bi možda moglo i prirodno uspjeti. Čuda se događaju - drugima je uspjelo s ovakvim nalazom.

Uglavnom - hvatam se za slamku!

A za ERA-test - to bum i ja provjerila

----------


## zd77

Anka kako misliš ići kod dr. Duić, na Merkur ili privatno?
i ja mislim otići do njega na konzultacije

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

> Anka kako misliš ići kod dr. Duić, na Merkur ili privatno?
> i ja mislim otići do njega na konzultacije


Otići ću preko uputnice. Poslala sam mu mail. I javio mi je da donesem uputnicu a on je petkom u ambulanti u Merkuru.

Što više mogu obaviti preko uputnice - to bolje. Čemu plaćam HZZO i dopunsko?! A svaku lipu moramo čuvati za Prag i PGD ukoliko ne budemo imali druge opcije. Kako god - morat ćemo ići privatno.

----------


## Sunny.TP

Slobodno pitaj sve što te interesuje, zato smo na forumima da pomažemo. Prvo, hvala na savetima, sve sam izučavala i uzimala te suplemente, videćemo rezultate, ali što se broja dobijejnih jajnih ćelija tiče, to nisam popravila. Ja težim sada prirodnjacima, odnosno slabo stimulisanim ciklusima jer na njih bolje reagujem.

Al da ne skrećem ovde sa teme, da kažem o Eri. U Srbiji je dosta žena to radilo jer je stiglo kod nas. Na forumima sam upoznala neke kojima je era otktila taj pomereni prozor i stvarno su posle zatrudnele. Ja sam radila u Genesisu, ali mislim da ima i Ferona. Obe klinike su u Novom Sadu, Beograd još nije dobio, a eru je kod nas uveo prvi Genesis. Sad gledam cenu, ja sam radila u 10. mesecu i platila 105 000 dinara, to je oko 850 evra, druga era je 71 000, to je oko 580evra. 
Test izgleda ovako - piješ estrofem kao za stimulisani fet ili ne piješ ništa i čekaš prirodnu ovulaciju kao za prirodni fet. Možeš da biraš, a meni su preporučili sa estrofemom. Uglavnom, koji način izabereš, tako posle radiš i fet jer ti era govori samo za taj tip ciklusa. Onda ti oni na osnovu hormona kažu kad da dođeš (mislim da se vadi estradiol, al ne mogu da se setim). Znači imaš samo jedan dolazak. Rade bez anestezije. Kod nas inače nigde ne rade aspiracije ćelija bez anestezije, pa ti ovo govori da je proces uzimanja dela endometrijuma vrlo malo bolan i brz. Mene jeste bolelo, ali to je bukvalno jedna sekunda. Oni kao nekom slamčicom sa vakumom uđu i čapnu malo enda. I to je to. Nalaz dalje šalju, a tebe obaveste o rezultatima mailom ili telefonom. Jako su ljubazni i organizovani. 
Znači samo da ponovim - era važi samo u fetu i to onakvom u kakvom ćeš raditi eru!

Kasne mi odgovori jer sam nova na forumu

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Drage suborke,

Radila sam neke imunološke pretrage. Nalaz pokazuje da su ANA (ENA) IIF nukleolarna uz referentni interval 1-100. 

Ne piše koliko je kod mene prisutno - ali očito više od onih 100 koji se spominju u referentnom intervalu.

Sve drugo mi je negativno.

Što ovo znači? Da imam neku autoimunu bolest koja uzrokuje RIF? Ako da - kako dalje?!

----------


## mašnica

Ima li nekoga ovdje? Radila sam test za trombofiliju i za PAI-1 genotip 5G/4G,heterozigot ostalo, MTHFR C/C, FII G/G i FV Leiden G/G homozigot divljeg tipa...

Koliko sam googlala neki doktori bi preporucili heparin a neki ne u iducoj trudnoci...javila sam se ginu rekao mi poslati me hematologu...sto mogu ocekivati s ovakvim nalazom?

----------

